# You have got to be kidding me right!!!!!!!



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was watching midwest whitetails tonight when I noticed a buck that looked familiar. What do you guys think same "BIG 11", oh and by the way I kicked this guy off my land earlier this year. What a liar. I think he miss spoke in the video should have been a piece of land that I never had permission to hunt. I hope he is dumb enough to come back.

If the link doesn't work just check out the latest Iowa video it is BL's second hit list buck. I posted some pics of him to compare. 

http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/gallery/101/media/3318/ia115-northern-iowa-bucks.html


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

i mean deer do travel, maybe he got permission on the farm next to you, and wandered off of it. mistakes do happen.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

no doubt the same deer!!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I cant watch the video on my phone what exactly happened man?


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

codykrr said:


> no doubt the same deer!!


Fa sho


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

BTW the picture on the video is a 3:03


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm interesting... 

Posting so I can come back to this one.


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

no way...different deer


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

fiveohrsp said:


> i mean deer do travel, maybe he got permission on the farm next to you, and wandered off of it. mistakes do happen.


No he has been illegally hunting mine for at least 3 years, just found out about it this year. As for the land next to mine he illegally trespassed and shot his 2010 buck off of it. Lied to the guy that found the deer and told him that he had permission.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

LUCKYDUX said:


> no way...different deer


your crazy!! look at the G2 on the deers left side!!


----------



## semorebucks (Jul 20, 2011)

codykrr said:


> your crazy!! look at the G2 on the deers left side!!


that was the same thing i was lookin for.....DEF the same buck!


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

for sure same buck. Do you have anymore proof besides those trailcam pics?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just to make this clear I in no way want to run down the midwest whitetail show or Winke, It just caught me off gaurd that this guy would do this, but after all the lies that he told me when I talked to him I can't say that I am surprised. I let him go in and get his stands out of my land and the next day a camera that was 15 feet from one of his stands was gone. Unfortunatly I have no proof of the theft or I would have nailed him for it. I will have to keep a closer eye on things now that he is still gunning for this buck. Sometimes just telling someone no isn't enough.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow that's crazy I literally just watched that.


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

codykrr said:


> your crazy!! look at the G2 on the deers left side!!


:tongue:


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

If you know where he's setting up wait for him some Tuesday and beat his back side. I HATE tresspassers.


----------



## illusionhunter (Feb 14, 2006)

shoot him first... then rub it in his face


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

codykrr said:


> your crazy!! look at the G2 on the deers left side!!


As well as the outward curl on his left main beam


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

illusionhunter said:


> shoot him first... then rub it in his face


Well that is my plan, I have a SYC hunt coming up this weekend and would love for one of those kids to get him.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I do love seeing all the big northern Iowa bucks though!


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

Looks like the same deer. The video shows his plate number on his truck.


----------



## illusionhunter (Feb 14, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> Well that is my plan, I have a SYC hunt coming up this weekend and would love for one of those kids to get him.


 Would love for a kid to kill a buck of that caliber too!!! You know he will be in there checking cameras at some point... walk around where his stuff was and see if it is back in there. chances are if he had sets hung already he probably just moved a tree or two over. Nail him that way you know he won't be that smart to stay off your land when its on tv that he is going to hunt it.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep same buck. Good luck in bagging him. Would be real nice to see a kid get him too.


----------



## tacticalj (May 20, 2010)

So if he's trespassing then why not call your sheriff or conservation officer and let them handle it. It's illegal and that would make priceless video for his viewers, not that he'd show it. Maybe the law would take all his equipment for evidence!


----------



## sureshot43 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would hope that as afellow outdoorsman and bowhunter that allthis is just a "oops,My bad" on his part, but unfortunatly in this day and age,We can't say for sure and may never know.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

same deer definitely


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

sureshot43 said:


> I would hope that as afellow outdoorsman and bowhunter that allthis is just a "oops,My bad" on his part, but unfortunatly in this day and age,We can't say for sure and may never know.


That is the best part "in this day and age" we can know. He posts vidoe of his hunts that are on my farm and neighbors farms, cameras GPS tag photos that will tell you right were the pic was taken. He supplied us with all the evedence needed against him.


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

wow thats pretty low, hope a kid lands that dandy!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hoytman_Sax said:


> wow thats pretty low, hope a kid lands that dandy!


I do to, I put the ground blind right in this big boys back yard. I hope they can get everything situated and be able to get a shot off. It takes a lot to get these kids lined up on a deer and for them to make the shot. Im so pumped to get out there and experience with them. I will post pics of what we get for sure.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Same buck IMO.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cant wait to see how this develops keep us posted.


----------



## ryryu (Sep 17, 2010)

If you have proof that this guy is trespassing, then I would provide that proof to the producers of the show. I doubt that they are going to want to have someone on their ProStaff that is a trespasser or risk legal action against them when they prob are operating on a tight budget. People that are like that are not going to change, so he's going to keep doing it...


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like the same buck to me. Keep us posted!


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

if the law was involved, perhaps they could have him show where the pics were taken. deer move. trees do not.


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Same deer. Good luck


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

So, you are saying he has had NO permission to hunt anywhere in that area? Or just your place?


----------



## spenn (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow there's some big time sponsors on that show. That kinda surprises me that someone would risk that by trespassing.
I wish you the best.


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

illusionhunter said:


> shoot him first... then rub it in his face


I dunno, i mean if you shoot him then you have to dispose of the body, or make it look like an accident, plus you can't rub his face in it when hes already dead.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Pinger335 said:


> I was watching midwest whitetails tonight when I noticed a buck that looked familiar. What do you guys think same "BIG 11", oh and by the way I kicked this guy off my land earlier this year. What a liar. I think he miss spoke in the video should have been a piece of land that I never had permission to hunt. I hope he is dumb enough to come back.
> 
> If the link doesn't work just check out the latest Iowa video it is BL's second hit list buck. I posted some pics of him to compare.
> 
> ...


*There are unintended consequences for Midwest Whitetail and Bill Winke "if" one of the hunters providing film footage for public viewing, conducts himself or herself in an unethical manner. 

Bill Winke may not have any idea if the hunter in this video has been conducting himself in an ethical or unethical manner, following game laws and honoring the property owners rights to deny him hunting privileges.

Winke does deserve to know about any issues and Pinger might want to send Winke an email explaining. It would interesting to know what Winke has to say.

Sadly, the only way to stop unethical behavior is to catch the individual in the act. But, it might help to expose the unethical behavior and name them so others are aware of the hunters conduct.

BTW, no doubt that is the same buck...deer do travel and none of us own the deer, unless we kill it and tag it. *


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I guess I am not suprized that things like this happen in the quest for TV antler, or for antler in general.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Why not get the law involved if he has video of himself standing on your property, it seems like an easy trespassing case to prosecute


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Or just catch him out in the field and beat the brakes off of him and tell the ems driver he tripped up on a log


Or talk to him in Braile, you know were he hears nothing he feels it.


----------



## GeeQ (Nov 5, 2009)

Is braille for the deaf?


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

No the blind but still the method of communication is felt, not heard or read. It's possible to communicate in braile trust me.


----------



## adebord30183 (Mar 22, 2009)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Or talk to him in Braile, you know were he hears nothing he feels it.


Best way to get a point across! Lol 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Or talk to him in Braile, you know were he hears nothing he feels it.


lol i'm gunna use this one


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

same buck. hands down.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

It could be the same deer and if you have actually had dealing with this guy in the past trespassing on you then I would say it is the same buck.... sooooo find him whoop his ass and serve him with a lawsuit.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

if im not mistaken, a representative from midwest whitetail is on AT. Maybe they'll catch wind of it and shed some light from their side. Personally, i would nail this dude to the wall.


----------



## hoyt-a-tack (Aug 2, 2007)

buck on pic on 9/6 and the last picture on thread dosent look to be them same buck. looks like the buck on 9/6 dose not have a short g4 like last pic daytime soybean


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

hoyt-a-tack said:


> buck on pic on 9/6 and the last picture on thread dosent look to be them same buck. looks like the buck on 9/6 dose not have a short g4 like last pic daytime soybean


They are all the same deer no doubt..I believe that short g4 in the soybean pic is a weird angle of that crab-claw on the end of that side..


----------



## PSEtamer (Jan 31, 2009)

I think you should be careful about throwing around accusations because someone's after a buck you may have seen. If there is proof that the piece of land he said he'd acquired was yours, then throw the book at him. Otherwise calm down and focus on the strategies your going to use to take this deer.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't watch the video cuz I'm at school, but if there is enough video that he has taken off your land then I would show that to the police and take them to the spot that it was filmed from and show them that he was on your land and bingo, hes busted. I'm a fan of Midwest Whitetail and hope that this is a big misunderstanding but I think that if you have come across him before, then he knows perfectly well what he is doing.


----------



## x-force2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

This has to be one of the craziest threads since the "Playboy" thread. This will get good.

Maybe OP can film the poacher filming the tresspasing hunt and post that hunt on AT. That would be crazy. Hunter being the hunted. :darkbeer:


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

...


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

posting so i can keep track of this thread.


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

dray223 said:


> I dunno, i mean if you shoot him then you have to dispose of the body, or make it look like an accident, plus you can't rub his face in it when hes already dead.


pretty sure he meant the deer


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Ill say one thing.....if true... its a dam balllzy move to submit trespassing video for TV consumption


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Just another case of doing whatever it takes to produce for the TV.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Man, looks like the exact same deer to me. That semi-bladed G2 looks exactly the same.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Look guys the appropriate people have informed. Mods I encourage yo to close this thread.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Dextee said:


> Look guys the appropriate people have informed. Mods I encourage yo to close this thread.


Protecting your own?...


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Look guys the appropriate people have informed. Mods I encourage yo to close this thread.


Why close the thread? OP believes this guy is tresspassing and told people about it. If I had land anywhere near this guy I would want to know. Just because it is a TV show it shouldn't be talked about?


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Dextee said:


> Look guys the appropriate people have informed. Mods I encourage yo to close this thread.


I encourage you not to click on this thread.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

gutshotem said:


> I encourage you not to click on this thread.


:thumbs_up


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I didnt read through the whole thread, just the first page. But have you contacted Bill Winke about this? I'm sure Bill would like to know if he has a guy on his team that's breaking the law all the time when i comes to hunting. Bill is a hell of a good guy, one of the nicest people you will ever meet anywhere and I'm sure he would be none to happy about this. Besides Bill's a big ol' boy, dont think I would want to get on his bad side. I'd contact the DNR about it and Bill and let it unfold from there.


----------



## huskyarcher (Feb 2, 2009)

Definatley the same deer. Thats insane somebody would do this. Theres some pathetic people out there.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well.

I bet the guy has permission on a neighboring property this year, or he is the dumbest guy to walk the face of the earth.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Subscriped to this one....... To stop this thread would be politics and unjust for those involved. If the guy is wrong, he is wrong, and just because he is on a show shouldnt protect him. Keep this going.


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

interesting


----------



## bowhunter8point (Jun 13, 2011)

same deer


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

:angry:Wow, how low can you sink :no:


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

this is a really interesting thread but as a total outsider to the situation I think I will reserve judgement until all the evidence is in. :wink:


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Its a shame, but I wish you all the luck in getting the buck and getting justice that is deserved (once all the facts are in).


----------



## walle1 (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you know if he has permission on a boardering property ? Or close by? seems pretty bold of him if you are correct. It does look bad if you have already booted him from your property.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I just went back and re-read everything- are you saying the video of him talking and showing the field he intends to kill this buck on is your property? I realize that he may have tresspassed in the past, but was he actually doing it in the video? Crazy if so!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Luckily for you it sounds like he will be hunting the first and third buck more than the buck on your land, still a sucky situation though!


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like the same deer....that does not necessarily mean he is on your land, but it looks to be the exact same deer. I have had neighbors kill deer that were on my hit list. I don't know that they did it on my side....I have no evidence of that. You appear to have at least some evidence that this guy has hunted without permission on your land. Make sure you have all the facts...like can you identify where he is standing when he says that is where he's gonna take him? If it's your property, take it to the authorities!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Pinger335 said:


> Just to make this clear I in no way want to run down the midwest whitetail show or Winke...


Really? What other purpose in posting all this online then? If what you say is all true...get ahold of Winke, get the law involved and nail the guy. If what you say is not all true...all I can say is I hope you are ready. I do not think Winke will, or can take the accusations lightly.


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

Subscribed...


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

I would talk to the landowners bordering you and see if he has gain permission, if he has I would let them know what he has done in the past. If I were you I would have someone drop me off each time I hunted my property so he didn't know I was there. That way if he came sneaking in you could call the law and wait for them to get there.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

It sounds like to me we are only getting one side of the story. Ive read this whole thread and i still dont get what the op is trying to say. Is this guy tresspassing? Or is he hunting "YOUR" deer? If hes tresspassing then the pictures on the video must be your property right? Maybe im the one confussed. I dont know.:noidea:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i do not think winke will, or can take the accusations lightly.


a++++


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Really? What other purpose in posting all this online then? If what you say is all true...get ahold of Winke, get the law involved and nail the guy. If what you say is not all true...all I can say is I hope you are ready. I do not think Winke will, or can take the accusations lightly.


What's Will going to do.....thumb wrestle Pinger? 

"IF" this guy is in the wrong, what's the law going to do? $50-$100 trespassing ticket and the guy learns nothing. Make others aware of it since he is on video/tv therefore thrusting himself out the gen public and then "IF" the guy is in the wrong....the consequences hurt a little more. It'll be interesting to see how this all pans out.


----------



## Deadduck (Sep 7, 2011)

If the guy is trespassing, definitely get your sheriff and game wardens involved, and let the owner of the show know about it.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Sub'd


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I can't tell for sure whether it's the same buck. The right G-4 looks different and it looks like the mass is distributed differently. ...But if you've already had to run the guy off, and it's clear that he's been poaching your neighbor's land, I'd say, take all appropriate action to end his profit through illegal, unethical poaching activity. As stated above, alert the sheriff and conservation ranger. You might even write a letter or send an email to the show's producers and the network that airs his show or even the sponsors. I love to see a good hunting show with good video hunts, but if I knew the "hunters" on the shows were a bunch of lying poachers, I'd never watch those guys again! If he's poached record bucks in the past, they'd also be removed from the record books. There's all kinds of ways to put pressure on that guy to make him clean up or clear out!


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

If the guy is trespassing get in touch with Bill and let him know. I'm sure he will take care of it. I don't see him standing for that from anyone on his pro staff.

Darrall Dougherty


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

It seems that the "staff" changes. I know that last year a friend had me check out the site. Two of the guys on there are known to skirt the edges of ethics and legality. It is a shame too because they are good guys but the pressure to produce big antlered deer makes people do things they know not to do.

Anyone else remember Noel Feather?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Keep in mind guys that most of winke's staff doesn't get paid they do this for fun. He is obviously still in the wrong but he wont be making a profit of this buck.


----------



## summitup (Sep 18, 2010)

This should get good


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Keep in mind guys that most of winke's staff doesn't get paid they do this for fun. He is obviously still in the wrong but he wont be making a profit of this buck.


Not trying to be disrespectful, but what does this matter?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Definitely same buck. That has always been one of my favorite shows.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

trebor69 said:


> Ill say one thing.....if true... its a dam balllzy move to submit trespassing video for TV consumption


Bravery and Stupidity are often mistaken for one another



Capt'n D said:


> If the guy is trespassing get in touch with Bill and let him know. I'm sure he will take care of it. I don't see him standing for that from anyone on his pro staff.
> 
> Darrall Dougherty


I'm guessing this is the first place to start



Bill 2311 said:


> It seems that the "staff" changes. I know that last year a friend had me check out the site. Two of the guys on there are known to skirt the edges of ethics and legality. It is a shame too because they are good guys but the pressure to produce big antlered deer makes people do things they know not to do.
> 
> Anyone else remember Noel Feather?


Ah yes, Ol Noel...........


APAsuphan said:


> Keep in mind guys that most of winke's staff doesn't get paid they do this for fun. He is obviously still in the wrong but he wont be making a profit of this buck.


maybe not in direct cash, but I'm guessing that pro-staff members are supplied with generous amounts of hunting gear from the shows sponsors. So yes, indirectly he is being paid.


----------



## toddh (Dec 26, 2007)

I am not sure this guy has done anything wrong. Prove me otherwise. Same farm? Are you sure? Trespassing? Are you sure? Same deer?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

toddh said:


> I am not sure this guy has done anything wrong. Prove me otherwise. Same farm? Are you sure? Trespassing? Are you sure? Same deer?


I agree. Need some proof before making these accusations. Same deer, it sure looks to be. But, deer wander on and off many farms/property. So just cause you have TC photos of the same buck, it doesn't prove much else other than that.

If you have other proof, post it. Or better yet, get it to the proper people (Bill, authorities, etc...) and let them take care of it.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

"I drive a dodge stratus"


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Same deer.


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

stump shooter said:


> what's will going to do.....thumb wrestle pinger?
> 
> "if" this guy is in the wrong, what's the law going to do? $50-$100 trespassing ticket and the guy learns nothing. Make others aware of it since he is on video/tv therefore thrusting himself out the gen public and then "if" the guy is in the wrong....the consequences hurt a little more. It'll be interesting to see how this all pans out.


x2!


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

RackAssasin said:


> "I drive a dodge stratus"


well played.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

scrapejuice said:


> I agree. Need some proof before making these accusations. Same deer, it sure looks to be. But, deer wander on and off many farms/property. So just cause you have TC photos of the same buck, it doesn't prove much else other than that.
> 
> If you have other proof, post it. Or better yet, get it to the proper people (Bill, authorities, etc...) and let them take care of it.


The op said that he has chased Bill off of his land before. So I think he's just worried about Bill coming on again and shooting his deer. Sure, he could easily be on the neighboring land and gotten pics and all that, but he may hunt the edges or even still come on his land. To the op, Bill always shows lot of maps of his hunting ground, so check out his online videos and see if you recognize you land or anything.


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

Booner Chaser said:


> The op said that he has chased Bill off of his land before. So I think he's just worried about Bill coming on again and shooting his deer. Sure, he could easily be on the neighboring land and gotten pics and all that, but he may hunt the edges or even still come on his land. To the op, Bill always shows lot of maps of his hunting ground, so check out his online videos and see if you recognize you land or anything.


I don't think he is accusing Bill Winke!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

East Aurora said:


> I don't think he is accusing Bill Winke!!!!


Haha for sure it's not bill, one of his Pro staffers on the Iowa show


----------



## Superfly (Aug 15, 2006)

"His deer?" Really? 

Assuming what the OP has posted is true the only thing that is "his" is the land and trees/crops and maybe the mineral rights. 



Booner Chaser said:


> The op said that he has chased Bill off of his land before. So I think he's just worried about Bill coming on again and shooting *his *deer. Sure, he could easily be on the neighboring land and gotten pics and all that, but he may hunt the edges or even still come on his land. To the op, Bill always shows lot of maps of his hunting ground, so check out his online videos and see if you recognize you land or anything.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Superfly said:


> "His deer?" Really?
> 
> Assuming what the OP has posted is true the only thing that is "his" is the land and trees/crops and maybe the mineral rights.


Congrats, you just won the outstanding nit picker award.


----------



## bwelte (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a fan of the show, jumping in to see where this leads.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

NOPE!!! He's not kidding, same buck


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Subscribing and reserving judgement.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

Posting so I can check back later.


This doesn't look good at all!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

First off I just want to say that I have contacted Winke. I did about a month ago when this whole thing started. He told me that he cannot babysit his pro staffers and has to believe that they are hunting according to the laws until proven different and that if I had proof of him trespassing that I should prosecute.

I don't know if the video was filmed on my property or not. It looks like it was a while ago because of the size and greenness of the beans and I haven't drove the outside of the field to see where he was standing if on mine. I just couldn't believe that he would post a picture that was taken off ground that he got kicked off of. I know this because I pulled his camera off of that spot about three days after that pic; I just missed him changing cards. At the time I did not know whose camera it was, all I knew is it didn't belong to anyone that had permission.

I know that he doesn't have permission to hunt any neighboring land, because I have talked with them all! One of the landowners watched the video of his 2010 buck, that he gut shot and later got, and can tell that it is off of his land. He is going to contact the DNR also.

Most importantly I am not accusing this guy of trespassing I am prosecuting for it!!!!!!!!!!

I went out and took a pic from the spot that he had the camera for all of those that need to see the evidence and also attached the pic from video, property of Midwest Whitetail and not intended for unlawful use. Just adding that to cover my butt. I have no fear of him coming back and hunting this deer, not *my deer*, but this or any other deer on my property.

Same tree line in the background.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Sure looks like the pic he had came from your spot to me! Good luck to you.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

thats def. the same spot.. get 'em.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

To the OP, Do you own this land like pay taxes on it, or is it relatives land, cause that will make a difference in court.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Seems like you got em, what have all you guys that are on Bill's side think now, HUH? Well!


----------



## 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 22, 2009)

Good luck Pinger. I hope you can get the book thrown at him.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep, that's definitely the same spot. Best of luck to you. Don't let up on this guy until he has the book thrown at him!


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

get 'em!!


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger, is this your own land or relatives land, or do you lease it.


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

Good luck, hope they pull his license. And why is everyone so afraid of Bill? Wrong is wrong! You would think he would at least talk to this guy instead of saying he can't babysit his people. I won't watch the show anymore!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is not against Bill Winke. Just because someone on his team does something wrong doesn't mean he condones it. He is a very busy guy that hunts himself he is not at fault here.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

however the deer would be his, it is on his land and if taken off his land then that would be stealing right....lets say someone was on your property and stole your dog but claimed they found it on another property but you have a picand video proving he got him on your land yup thats stealing


Superfly said:


> "His deer?" Really?
> 
> Assuming what the OP has posted is true the only thing that is "his" is the land and trees/crops and maybe the mineral rights.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

codykrr said:


> BTW the picture on the video is a 3:03


That is SOOOOO the same deer... damn man.... I would take this footage t othe farmers in the area, find this spot... see if he is trespassing, have the farmer take the camera and give it to the police.. let him explain to them why he is there...


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Makes you wonder how many others trespass just to kill a buck on camera so they can get on TV? Hope you nail him.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> This is not against Bill Winke. Just because someone on his team does something wrong doesn't mean he condones it. He is a very busy guy that hunts himself he is not at fault here.


For the third time, Pinger is this your own land, or relatives land or do you lease it?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

jace said:


> Seems like you got em, what have all you guys that are on Bill's side think now, HUH? Well!


This ain't about Bill(not directly anyway), its one of the Midwest Whitetail prostaffers. Brandon Lafever I believe.

I feel pretty certain that by now there has been a phone call or 2 to Mr. Lafever, requesting a GOOD explanation. I'd have a very hard time believing that Bill would condone or be involved in this in any way.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

0260b4u said:


> Good luck, hope they pull his license. And why is everyone so afraid of Bill? Wrong is wrong! You would think he would at least talk to this guy instead of saying he can't babysit his people. I won't watch the show anymore!


Don't do that. This is happening to me and I am still watching. I think he might have talked to him it wasn't long after the emails that this guy called and ask for permission. A little late for that since he already had stands and cameras in there. Dont let one guy ruin the credit of the others. Watch the show!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

snapps said:


> For the third time, Pinger is this your own land, or relatives land or do you lease it?


And it matters to you, why...for what reason?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

For the 4th time, Do you own the land or does relatives, or do you lease it.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

snapps said:


> For the 4th time, Do you own the land or does relatives, or do you lease it.


Ease up Hoss, you've asked the question 4 times in 10 minutes. If you are his dad then I guess it's ok.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> For the third time, Pinger is this your own land, or relatives land or do you lease it?


Relax man I will get to it. It is my land why do you want to know so badly.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

So do you recognize the spot he was at? Are you sure he's not hunting somewhere legally?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Seems to be avoiding the question for some reason.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey I asked you why you wanted to know


----------



## toddh (Dec 26, 2007)

This guy got a trail camera picture of a deer you are hunting and you are upset about it?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> Seems to be avoiding the question for some reason.


This is the third time why do you need to know this?


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Congrats, you just won the outstanding nit picker award.


............. priceless!


----------



## toddh (Dec 26, 2007)

He shows in the video where he is hunting. Is this your farm?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Relax man I will get to it. It is my land why do you want to know so badly.





snapps said:


> Seems to be avoiding the question for some reason.


Why do you want to know? This is the fourth time.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> This is the third time why do you need to know this?


Seems to be avoiding the question.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

toddh said:


> This guy got a trail camera picture of a deer you are hunting and you are upset about it?


No he was trespassing on my ground to get the photo and now is lying to the viewers about it for what I don't know. That is what angers me oh and besides the stolen camera and illegally harvested bucks from the past two years


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

toddh said:


> This guy got a trail camera picture of a deer you are hunting and you are upset about it?


It looks a lot like the trail pic was taken from a spot that is on the OP's land. He tried to illustrate that with a couple pics a few posts ago.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

toddh said:


> This guy got a trail camera picture of a deer you are hunting and you are upset about it?


read the entire thread and you will understand



Pinger335 said:


> This is the third time why do you need to know this?


Come on snapp, answer!! whats taking so long, you involved in a conspiracy or something with Lafever?


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Seems to be avoiding the question.



:set1_applaud:


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

toddh said:


> He shows in the video where he is hunting. Is this your farm?


The video and the picture could be two different places.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

snapps said:


> Seems to be avoiding the question for some reason.





toddh said:


> He shows in the video where he is hunting. Is this your farm?


Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

scrapejuice said:


> read the entire thread and you will understand
> 
> 
> 
> Come on snapp, answer!! whats taking so long, you involved in a conspiracy or something with Lafever?


I think snapps snapped. ADHD kicking in hard today.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

wow


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Paging Detective Snapps


----------



## toddh (Dec 26, 2007)

Huh? Dumb? It's a simple question, is the picture in the video his farm?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

toddh said:


> Huh? Dumb? It's a simple question, is the picture in the video his farm?



zzzzzzzzzzzZ


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

The bevis and butthead show comes to mind.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> The video and the picture could be two different places.


Very well could be I can't tell haven't walked around the field to find where he filmed it.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

(BL speaking to Pinger)
"Excuse me sir, I'd appreciate it if you would stay out of this section of *YOUR* land. I'm going to be hunting a big 11pter, that I got trailcam pics of a couple months ago right over there---> on a trailcam I found attached to a tree right over there just on this side of *YOUR* fence. Don't worry though, its all for a good cause, since I'm a BIG time TV hunter promoting the sport of bowhunting!"

 Sorry, I had to!


----------



## 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 22, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> This is not against Bill Winke. Just because someone on his team does something wrong doesn't mean he condones it. He is a very busy guy that hunts himself he is not at fault here.


As a business owner I would have at the very least been very concerned that someone representing me and my lively hood was being accused of this behavior and can assure you that I would never respond to anyone that "I can't babysit" my employees.
In my opinion he very well may not be at fault but could have and should have showed some concern and compassion given his public profile.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

You forgot...

Pinger..., could you spray the weeds in this field and plant some brassicas for late season. I reeeaaalllyyy need to get some good footage for the show. Don't worry, I'll watch this side of the farm for trespassers. You know how they can be! 



scrapejuice said:


> (BL speaking to Pinger)
> "Excuse me sir, I'd appreciate it if you would stay out of this section of *YOUR* land. I'm going to be hunting a big 11pter, that I got trailcam pics of a couple months ago right over there---> on a trailcam I found attached to a tree right over there just on this side of *YOUR* fence. Don't worry though, its all for a good cause, since I'm a BIG time TV hunter promoting the sport of bowhunting!"
> 
> Sorry, I had to!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

toddh said:


> Huh? Dumb? It's a simple question, is the picture in the video his farm?


Does it matter? He took the picture on Pinger's land but he could have filmed his segment in Montana. I guess trespassing to hunt and get pictures of deer is ok as long as you film your how to video somewhere else.


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## toddh (Dec 26, 2007)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Does it matter? He took the picture on Pinger's land but he could have filmed his segment in Montana. I guess trespassing to hunt and get pictures of deer is ok as long as you film your how to video somewhere else.


No where do these pictures prove that it was taken on Pinger's land. Guy couldn't even identify his own field from the video.


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

He says the guy's been caught trespassing several times before and he's got cam pics off his land. Enough for me to say hang the guy. Next topic.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

toddh said:


> No where do these pictures prove that it was taken on Pinger's land. Guy couldn't even identify his own field from the video.


You don't think the two pictures look exactly alike? Like I said, maybe the video doesn't look familier because it was shot somewhere else.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> I went out and took a pic from the spot that he had the camera for all of those that need to see the evidence and also attached the pic from video, property of Midwest Whitetail and not intended for unlawful use. Just adding that to cover my butt. I have no fear of him coming back and hunting this deer, not *my deer*, but this or any other deer on my property.
> 
> Same tree line in the background.
> View attachment 1169023
> View attachment 1169027


Maybe this post tells you a bit more toddh?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

toddh said:


> No where do these pictures prove that it was taken on Pinger's land. Guy couldn't even identify his own field from the video.


Read post #111. He shows a pic of his field from the same position that the TC pic that Lafever put up on the website. This at the very least proves that Lafever was running a TC on Pinger's land.

Honestly, I can see how someone might not be able to identify their own land with 100% certainty just from a short video clip showing only one direction of a small part of a field. Besides as someone else said, maybe he didn't shoot the interview video clip on Pingers land.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Went through the whole thread and saw where you took a pic and compared it to the pic he showed on the video...WOW. THat's pretty convincing. Dude is not real smart for sure. Get him.


----------



## mattedhead (Sep 6, 2007)

toddh said:


> No where do these pictures prove that it was taken on Pinger's land. Guy couldn't even identify his own field from the video.


You should really think about reading the entire thread.


----------



## toddh (Dec 26, 2007)

Norwegian Woods said:


> Maybe this post tells you a bit more toddh?


Got it now.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

snapps said:


> Pinger, is this your own land or relatives land, or do you lease it.


Does it really matter??? If the guy does not have permission to be there he is breaking the law.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Before this goes any further, let me state for the record. I love the show "Midwest Whitetail"

&

Have a "semi-obssesive man-crush on Bill".............just say'n

Now back to topic at hand.


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

went to get some popcorn!


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

K&K said:


> Does it really matter??? If the guy is does not have permission to be there he is breaking the law.


If the guy has had permission it matters.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

toddh said:


> No where do these pictures prove that it was taken on Pinger's land. Guy couldn't even identify his own field from the video.


Well in the video all I can see are beans trees and a jackass. I will let you personally know if I locate the exact spot that he was standing.


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know Bill but I know someone that does and I'm convinced he's a great guy. I'm guessing that if all of what is being said here is true, Bill had no idea that Mr. Lafever was trespassing to get his hunts in. It would be about impossible to know without following the guy around everyday.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

snapps said:


> If the guy has had permission it matters.


WOW..... Have you read any of the thread. :icon_1_lol: :icon_1_lol:


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

bigbuck28 said:


> In!!!


X2 !

goodluck with getting to the bottom of this !


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

No mancrush here but it's one of a handful of shows I DVR...Awesome show. I can't however, stand the "announcer voice" guy they use to narrarate


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

snapps said:


> If the guy has had permission it matters.


You really need to stop and read the thing's Pinger has said before you post again, your questions have already been answered.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Stump Shooter said:


> WOW..... Have you read any of the thread. :icon_1_lol: :icon_1_lol:


Oh I know, I know...................................................................................UHM, NO!

ding, ding, ding!!!!!winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## PSEtamer (Jan 31, 2009)

RackAssasin said:


> "I drive a dodge stratus"


Ha, the best comment thus far


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Apparently there *IS* a reason they tell you not to drink before noon. Never knew why until now.




scrapejuice said:


> Oh I know, I know...................................................................................UHM, NO!
> 
> ding, ding, ding!!!!!winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

Coldone said:


> I don't know Bill but I know someone that does and I'm convinced he's a great guy. I'm guessing that if all of what is being said here is true, Bill had no idea that Mr. Lafever was trespassing to get his hunts in. It would be about impossible to know without following the guy around everyday.



I agree..... I don't think anyone is questioning Bill just one of the staff.


----------



## twebbs1369 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep same deer and that second guy, Tyler, he has posted some pics on here before of that same exact field that was on the show.


----------



## PSEtamer (Jan 31, 2009)

twebbs1369 said:


> Yep same deer and that second guy, Tyler, he has posted some pics on here before of that same exact field that was on the show.


I think this land value just skyrocketed. How much for a 2012 lease????

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> If the guy has had permission it matters.


Well in that case let me know where is land is located is eastern iowa and I will go kill "WideGlide" and I will tell him that I had permission. Just because he says he has permission doesn't mean that he does. Pretty sure it comes down to what the landowner says. Snapps where is Oklahoma are you lacated maybe you can have him hunt your ground.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

My question is how did he ever find your farm in the first place? Did he spot this buck from the road or did he used to hunt it in the past perhaps? If he is running cams and hanging sets there on a tv show he must have gotten the impression from someone or at some point that he could hunt there. Or maybe he is just an idiot?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Well in that case let me know where is land is located is eastern iowa and I will go kill "WideGlide" and I will tell him that I had permission. Just because he says he has permission doesn't mean that he does. Pretty sure it comes down to what the landowner says. Snapps where is Oklahoma are you lacated maybe you can have him hunt your ground.


I also own land in eastern iowa right next to you


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> My question is how did he ever find your farm in the first place? Did he spot this buck from the road or did he used to hunt it in the past perhaps? If he is running cams and hanging sets there on a tv show he must have gotten the impression from someone or at some point that he could hunt there. Or maybe he is just an idiot?


He told me that he has been hunting out here and on neighboring farms for years and that he had permission. LIE # 1 of oh so many


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> I also own land in eastern iowa right next to you


Sorry bud, you must be thinking of another farm he is trespassing on. I live in NorthWestern Iowa.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

snapps said:


> I also own land in eastern iowa right next to you





Pinger335 said:


> Sorry bud, you must be thinking of another farm he is trespassing on. I live in NorthWestern Iowa.


Snapps got schooled. Handle this Guy its bad enough when a rat resspasses its worse yet when he's taking advantage of unknowing people for his own personal gain.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Are any of his cams or stands currently on your land?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

z79outlaw said:


> Snapps got schooled. Handle this Guy its bad enough when a rat resspasses its worse yet when he's taking advantage of unknowing people for his own personal gain.


I like it when people post when they only get one side of the story


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Are any of his cams or stands currently on your land?


I doubt it. I let him get his stuff out after I talked to him about trespassing Strike 1. I was going to give him back the camera that I pulled until the next morning after he got his stuff out found out that a buddies camera that was 15 yards from one of his stands was gone. So that was strike 2. Now I watch the show and see that he is still using pics from my farm to advance himself in the show = STRIKE 3

I was going to be the nice guy and just pass it off, but I have had enough of this crap. How many more chances should one guy get?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Just to make this clear I in no way want to run down the midwest whitetail show or Winke, It just caught me off gaurd that this guy would do this, but after all the lies that he told me when I talked to him I can't say that I am surprised. I let him go in and get his stands out of my land and the next day a camera that was 15 feet from one of his stands was gone. Unfortunatly I have no proof of the theft or I would have nailed him for it. I will have to keep a closer eye on things now that he is still gunning for this buck. Sometimes just telling someone no isn't enough.


Why didn't you turn him in for trespassing right them, I mean one call and file a complaint, pretty easy bud. Your story isn't adding up, sorry.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> I like it when people post when they only get one side of the story


Well in the case of Trespassing you only need the landowner's side of it! If you have other information why don't you share it. My god man what am I supposed to do. I give him all the chances in the world. You say that you own land, right, how many times would you let someone do this?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Well in the case of Trespassing you only need the landowner's side of it! If you have other information why don't you share it. My god man what am I supposed to do. I give him all the chances in the world. You say that you own land, right, how many times would you let someone do this?


you are the land owner correct


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

Same deer for sure. Good luck man.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> Why didn't you turn him in for trespassing right them, I mean one call and file a complaint, pretty easy bud. Your story isn't adding up, sorry.


I should have, but I didn't want to see the guy loose his show. At that time I did not know him, I have no proof of the theft. I was trying to be the nice guy and it has gotten me no where. Now I have to explain myself to you like I am the one in the wrong.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> you are the land owner correct


Why do you keep asking me that? Oh I think that makes 5 times!


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> I should have, but I didn't want to see the guy loose his show. At that time I did not know him, I have no proof of the theft. I was trying to be the nice guy and it has gotten me no where. Now I have to explain myself to you like I am the one in the wrong.


You hae stated that he has been hunting on your place for 3 years and you still want to be mr. nice guy. seriously!


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

I


snapps said:


> you are the land owner correct


 you sir are an idiot! Thank u and have a nice day


----------



## zeewhiteone (Oct 31, 2010)

I blame this thread for my lack of productivity today :darkbeer:

Good luck working things out.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

flippertn said:


> I you sir are an idiot! Thank u and have a nice day


If you only new the whole story


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

snapps said:


> If you only new the whole story


well then tell us the whole story


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> You hae stated that he has been hunting on your place for 3 years and you still want to be mr. nice guy. seriously!


I just didn't want to deal with it. It is nothing new to me to have people tell me that they have hunted my ground for years. I have a major problem with trespassing on my farm. I have put up gates to have them stolen, my signs get shot up within a year of posting them, apparently the only thing that people understand is tickets. I have a neighbor that tickets anyone that steps foot on his land. Everyone calls him a jerk, but no one goes out there anymore. I guess that is what I am going to have to do. Makes me sad that it has to come to that.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

attackone said:


> well then tell us the whole story


I only no one side of the story how about you


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> If you only new the whole story


Well snapps lets hear it!!!!!!!!! Oh and ask BL if my buddy could have his camera back?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> I just didn't want to deal with it. It is nothing new to me to have people tell me that they have hunted my ground for years. I have a major problem with trespassing on my farm. I have put up gates to have them stolen, my signs get shot up within a year of posting them, apparently the only thing that people understand is tickets. I have a neighbor that tickets anyone that steps foot on his land. Everyone calls him a jerk, but no one goes out there anymore. I guess that is what I am going to have to do. Makes me sad that it has to come to that.


You say you have a mojor problem with trespassers and you have cought him red handed and you let him go right?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Snapps=Brandon lefever or however you spell it


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

snapps said:


> I only no one side of the story how about you



So enlighten us! You are defending your friend without saying why he is not guilty


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> You say you have a mojor problem with trespassers and you have cought him red handed and you let him go right?


No I have not let him go. I actually needed some evidence that it was his camera, and wouldn't you know it he supplied me with it.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

K&K said:


> So enlighten us! You are defending your friend without saying why he is not guilty


I think we need to hear BL side of the story not just Pingers side, but something is just not adding up about this story, I just don't see a hunting show put in the time and money and then all of the sudden hunt places they don't have permission on, that doesn't make any sence. Pinger talked about BL shooting a buck off the neighbors land that he didn't have permission on and yet asking the land owner if he could go get it, either BL has big balls or were not hearing the whole story.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> No I have not let him go. I actually needed some evidence that it was his camera, and wouldn't you know it he supplied me with it.


What does the camera have to do with anything you caught him on YOUR land that is all you need for trespassing charge, just file a complaint, how hard is it.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

good luck with prosecuting the individual in question...if it's worth owning it's worth protecting! Sad to see the attacks you have encountered for sharing this story with us, once again, stick it to 'em!


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

all this talk about BL is making me thirsty ! :darkbeer:


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

The complete and utter idiocy of some ppl astounds me. Makes me realize why this country is goin to hell in a handbasket


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, anyone think that snapps either needs to put up or shut up? This is ridic. Pinger fry his arse and from now on anyone caught trespassing fry them as well.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

snapps said:


> What does the camera have to do with anything you caught him on YOUR land that is all you need for trespassing charge, just file a complaint, how hard is it.


As he said before he was being nice and letting the guy get his stuff off his land, then his friends camera comes up missing, to much of a coincidence? Your a joke snapps if you think you have or do have more to the story let it be known, if in fact your are this Lafever tell us, if in fact your just someone who is friends with Lafever stand up for him but if it isn't obvious acting like this isn't going to get you nowhere.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Wow, anyone think that snapps either needs to put up or shut up? This is ridic. Pinger fry his arse and from now on anyone caught trespassing fry them as well.


I just want to hear both sides, it's funny how all of you side with one persons story, but yet haven't herd the whole story. so how about you DocMort is that to much to ask for.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

right now there doesnt seem to be a need for another side, both of the pics match up...im not the smartest guy in the world but i think i can put 2 and 2 together and u get that someone is trespassing


----------



## zeewhiteone (Oct 31, 2010)

attackone said:


> right now there doesnt seem to be a need for another side, both of the pics match up...im not the smartest guy in the world but i think i can put 2 and 2 together and u get that someone is trespassing


100% agree. I really can't think of a scenario that would justify the accused actions unless Pinger is flat out lying about owning the property. That being said, I can't think of a single reason Pinger would come on here and lie about something like that.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Pinger, I was wondering if I could have permission to hunt on your land? Sure my odds are low. but hey, I thought I'd ask. And if you say no, I'll respect your wishes. Thanks!


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

attackone said:


> right now there doesnt seem to be a need for another side, both of the pics match up...im not the smartest guy in the world but i think i can put 2 and 2 together and u get that someone is trespassing


Just ask Pinger if he as filed any charges, thats all Im asking and if not why? and the nice guy thing? and to start a thread like this?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

apparently there IS enough to show he was trespassing (you actually spoke to him) & photos ect. seem to be a match. Get the Law involved. Unfortunate for the show (bad publicity). I know 1st hand how "DIFFICULT" these things can be to proove EVEN when you have certain facts..
I was born/raised where Noel Feather lived & knew him as everyone in Local Archery did (Acrtually a good guy & terrific shot). He "stretched" things many times b/4 he became well known & then caught up in the INDUSTRY of being famous..
Locals will always know MORE of the truth than those outside the area. I have no use for thieves, liars & trespassers but we sure have a lot in the sport of hunting now a days. Sad. Good Luck & burn him if you can...


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow i"m in


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> I think we need to hear BL side of the story not just Pingers side, but something is just not adding up about this story, I just don't see a hunting show put in the time and money and then all of the sudden hunt places they don't have permission on, that doesn't make any sence. Pinger talked about BL shooting a buck off the neighbors land that he didn't have permission on and yet asking the land owner if he could go get it, either BL has big balls or were not hearing the whole story.


The next neighbor east found the deer and bl found out about it and went and asked for it. It is all in the old videos.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

well i could be wrong again but its pretty hard to get trespassing charges to stick with out actual proof since its really all hear say or atleast in pa it is, but if u actually read the thread the op said that now since he has actually has proof and now he can press charges...also whats wrong with being a nice guy and giving someone a second chance anyway


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

snapps said:


> If you only new the whole story


Fill us in on the whole thing. You seem to know something we don't.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Pinger335 said:


> First off I just want to say that I have contacted Winke. I did about a month ago when this whole thing started. He told me that he cannot babysit his pro staffers and has to believe that they are hunting according to the laws until proven different and that if I had proof of him trespassing that I should prosecute.
> 
> I don't know if the video was filmed on my property or not. It looks like it was a while ago because of the size and greenness of the beans and I haven't drove the outside of the field to see where he was standing if on mine. I just couldn't believe that he would post a picture that was taken off ground that he got kicked off of. I know this because I pulled his camera off of that spot about three days after that pic; I just missed him changing cards. At the time I did not know whose camera it was, all I knew is it didn't belong to anyone that had permission.
> 
> ...


WOW no doubt


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Snaps - do you have a relationship of any kind to BL?


----------



## TheCracker (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like you guys need stiffer tresspassing laws. It is a state jail felony in Texas to tresspass and kill without lanowners consent.

If in fact this guy has no permission to hunt the OP or neighbors property, goes and sets up stands and trail cams he has to be a total idiot. I am very curios how this will turn out.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

TheCracker said:


> Sounds like you guys need stiffer tresspassing laws. It is a state jail felony in Texas to tresspass and kill without lanowners consent.
> 
> If in fact this guy has no permission to hunt the OP or neighbors property, goes and sets up stands and trail cams he has to be a total idiot. I am very curios how this will turn out.


 If the other guy can prove that the 2010 deer WAS shot on his land while trespassing it is considered poaching in Iowa and he would face pretty hefty charges. But it would have to be proved.


----------



## Hook29 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> The video and the picture could be two different places.


Made it to page 5... gonna subscribe so can we get a page 8 or 9 answer?????? Makes all the difference in the world if the guy made a logistics mistake in not aquiring permissions first or such but then just used the TC pics for better effect whilest he ended up hunting another parcel. 
OP, Can you answer absolutely whether the other parcel owners never ever let people hunt or not and how big these lands are? I found it odd that the question of whether he hunted yours on video or not turned out as if you didn't know for sure but yet we don't know yet where it was he hunted. I want to know what land was hunted frankly not to prove you wronfg really but to give the dude a fair enough shake. Maybe a buddy of his aquired permission from someone for him AND any he bring with him? Something fishy here that 5 pages of reading didn't end me with an answer so trying this route.. It really does suck if he had no permission by anyone, whether written or oral..


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

Hook29 said:


> I'm in


Me too. 
Spill the beans Snapps, spit it out.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I love Midwest Whitetail but if this Pro Staff dude is trespassing nail his nads to the wall. Plinger....it is your land, you pay taxes on it. How you police it is your option. Many would not be as nice as you are. I commend you for the way you have handled yourself.


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

snapps said:


> I think we need to hear BL side of the story not just Pingers side, but something is just not adding up about this story, I just don't see a hunting show put in the time and money and then all of the sudden hunt places they don't have permission on, that doesn't make any sence. Pinger talked about BL shooting a buck off the neighbors land that he didn't have permission on and yet asking the land owner if he could go get it, either BL has big balls or were not hearing the whole story.


The whole story seems pretty clear. I hate to break it to you, but there are bad people in this world. So what if he has a camera in his face and sponsors, he's still human. This is a stretch, but look at the MLB. Steriods were used by pro players to cheat and get ahead, what makes you think a "pro" hunter wouldn't try to get ahead by cheating and trespassing? Its all the same concept in the big picture; A person trying to get ahead by doing something illegal.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

SteveB said:


> Snaps - do you have a relationship of any kind to BL?


2nd time asking - you hiding?:wink:


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

SteveB said:


> 2nd time asking - you hiding?


I guarantee you he's not hiding. I'll tell him you're calling him out.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Well there are a ton of people calling snapps out,


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe I am an idiot but i dont understand what "the other side of the story" has to do with anything. BL has a trail cam picture that matches up perfectly to a picture taken by Pinger on Pingers land! He was obviously trespassing at some point to get the picture on the trail cam! What more can be said? And as far as Winke goes....I love the show but if his answer was that he cant babysit everyone that is pretty sh*tty. These people represent him and his answer should have been" I will look into this personally and if theres anything to it I will take care of it right away. Sorry for any trouble caused".


----------



## 181052 (May 12, 2010)

You'd think he'd (BW) at least pend the footage and suspend the pro staffer with the evidence you've presented on this string alone...if it hasn't happened already. With a show of that caliber, its unique approach, and the reputation of the host, etc., it certainly isn't worth bringing the integrity of the show into question for one lousy deer or a hunter w/questionable ethics.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

im back and im not dl nor do I know him, It seems some of you guys got your panties in a wad, but I just want to hear the other side of the story, It's easy to get someone on your side just by hearing there side only.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree that the "I cant babysit my people" comment is BS, but in his defense, maybe he gets people hating on his guys for frivolous things out of jealously and that his way of saying I will look into it. I have never seen the show and dont know the guy from adam, but could see someone commenting like that in the situation. 

As for Snaps posing as Paul Harvey in wanting the rest of the story- who cares? The guy clearly trespassed and initially got a free pass because the landowner is a nice guy. Happens all the time. After he saw him flapping his gums about the land and lying about permission the land owner got angry and decided he should have went after him (completely understandable). Only issue is the show did not air until the guy was long gone from his land and that makes calling the cops a lot more difficult. 

Better yet Snaps- humor us with a hypothetical story that could possibly justify this from the trespassers point of view and in any way impact the argument?


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Binney59 said:


> I agree that the "I cant babysit my people" comment is BS, but in his defense, maybe he gets people hating on his guys for frivolous things out of jealously and that his way of saying I will look into it. I have never seen the show and dont know the guy from adam, but could see someone commenting like that in the situation.
> 
> As for Snaps posing as Paul Harvey in wanting the rest of the story- who cares? The guy clearly trespassed and initially got a free pass because the landowner is a nice guy. Happens all the time. After he saw him flapping his gums about the land and lying about permission the land owner got angry and decided he should have went after him (completely understandable). Only issue is the show did not air until the guy was long gone from his land and that makes calling the cops a lot more difficult.
> 
> *Better yet Snaps- humor us with a hypothetical story that could possibly justify this from the trespassers point of view and in any way impact the argument?*




This is what I was getting to. What excuse could he have.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Binney59 said:


> I agree that the "I cant babysit my people" comment is BS, but in his defense, maybe he gets people hating on his guys for frivolous things out of jealously and that his way of saying I will look into it. I have never seen the show and dont know the guy from adam, but could see someone commenting like that in the situation.
> 
> As for Snaps posing as Paul Harvey in wanting the rest of the story- who cares? The guy clearly trespassed and initially got a free pass because the landowner is a nice guy. Happens all the time. After he saw him flapping his gums about the land and lying about permission the land owner got angry and decided he should have went after him (completely understandable). Only issue is the show did not air until the guy was long gone from his land and that makes calling the cops a lot more difficult.
> 
> Better yet Snaps- humor us with a hypothetical story that could possibly justify this from the trespassers point of view and in any way impact the argument?


Well once DL get charges pressed on him I will eat crow, but until then I not buying Pingers story.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I get that you think the story is fishy (I dont agree, but thats fine) but I cant seem to come up with a reason the trespasser could, in anyway be justified. In other words, what situation or story could this guy (the trespasser) possibly say that could impact the argument? 

I am not trying to be smart and honestly just want to understnd what angle you are suspecting? The only thing I can come up with to justify it would be if the OP does not in fact own the land (dont think this is the case) and in that case the hunter may have had permission.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Binney59 said:


> I get that you think the story is fishy (I dont agree, but thats fine) but I cant seem to come up with a reason the trespasser could, in anyway be justified. In other words, what situation or story could this guy (the trespasser) possibly say that could impact the argument?
> 
> I am not trying to be smart and honestly just want to understnd what angle you are suspecting? The only thing I can come up with to justify it would be if the OP does not in fact own the land (dont think this is the case) and in that case the hunter may have had permission.


I think that is snapps' point. He's not defending trespassing, I think he's just thinking that why would a guy be filming a TV show aired publicly on land he's trespassing on? I haven't been following that closely to this thread. Has Pinger said if he owns the land or not?


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

pinger, i have kicked two trespassers off our family farm this summer in the last 2 weeks. one was dumping a bees hive, another was walking his dog. They had no interest in hunting, but still annoying, i hope you do press charges, and that this guy ends up getting yanked from midwest whitetail. I wish winke was on here, so he could save his reputation and say the he is handling the situation and that all will be well.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

draw_back22 said:


> I think that is snapps' point. He's not defending trespassing, I think he's just thinking that why would a guy be filming a TV show aired publicly on land he's trespassing on? I haven't been following that closely to this thread. Has Pinger said if he owns the land or not?


Yes.... funny story, but he has very clearly stated that he does in fact own the land. Several times. Which is why I am confused as to what snapps is getting at.


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

Binney59 said:


> Yes.... funny story, but he has very clearly stated that he does in fact own the land. Several times. Which is why I am confused as to what snapps is getting at.


Not to mention that the statements he has made if proven to be false would be defamatory and open the OP up to a libel suit. Accusations of game violations could seriously damage the pro staffers ability to earn a living in the outdoor industry. I am not calling the OP a liar or saying that the pro staffer has indeed been trespassing but there could be serious consequences for either party if it became a legal matter.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

subscribed


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

snapps said:


> im back and im not dl nor do I know him, It seems some of you guys got your panties in a wad, but I just want to hear the other side of the story, It's easy to get someone on your side just by hearing there side only.


I dont know what you do or have done in the past for a living, and honestly, I don't care. I have been a LEO and was pretty good at investigations, specializing in Robberies, Burglaries and Stolen Vehicles. As a Law Enforcement Standpoint, Pinger did everything a LEO would ask for to have a good case. 

First and foremost, he tried to resolve the issue himself without dealing with the law, which in almost every scenario is the right way to do things. Ever since 911 came out, people think everything is a Police Emergency, when in fact, it is not. After failing to solve the issue his way, it obviously did not work and items came up missing (which is usually the case when someone gets caught). Then, do to lack of evidence (which is not needed perse, but makes it a much STRONGER case), he chose to wait it out and see what happened next. Guess what, being a clown the guy used the illeglally obtained pictures and put them on a TV show. Now there is a big trace of the evidence and he put himself in the corner. We all know what is going to happen next.....everyone in Pingers area now knows that there is a great deer on it, and possibly where it is....contributing to more tresspassers trying to kill the deer................I would be ticked at this point. 

Calling the company seemed to do no good, and therefore he felt the need to inform others about the situation. Honestly, the guy will get a much harsher punishment this way, than he EVER will get in court, and anyone that has lived a while knows this.


----------



## hoyt-n-illinois (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep same deer.antlers are like finger prints no two are the same.


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the show but don't agree with Bill's no babysitting response. 

I read the whole thread and it's pretty obvious that Pinger is telling the truth and is a stand up guy, the only one doubting it is the person that has been rude and arrogant since post one. Probably the same type of person that was a juror on Casey Anthony's trial.

Pinger a piece of advice as a fellow landowner- you are way too nice of a guy. No tolerance and first offense prosecution makes word get around fast.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow this is becoming a long read. Entertaining, but long. Sucks the guy has been trespassing on your land but hopefully you've seen the last of him. As for the comments from people not believing you etc I don't see why you'd bother lie about it and your story sounds truthful and like you had the best of intentions. Hope this all works out for you.


----------



## feve (Mar 25, 2009)

Well first off there is two sides to every story. I am the person who posted this buck as one of my hit list bucks and he is. I had permission to hunt "Pingers" farm from his father for the last 5-7 years, and made shure to call or stop by and ask each year. As i did this year twice the second after i had found that i had a trail camera stolen. So i went and talked to him a second time and he told me to contact his son to see if it was ok with him to hunt also. So thats when i got his sons cell phone number and did call him. He said no i already have too many guys hunting there. And im having problems with people riding fourwheelers through there. I said ok may i go in and get my stands out. He said thats fine go ahead. The next day i get a call from Pinger saying that i took his trail camera? I told him that i too had a camera stolen and also a tree stand stolen and he insisted that i took it. Well the last thing im gonna do is steal something when he knew i was going in there to get my stuff and especially after i had already contacted the local sherrifs dept about my camera being stolen the previous day. So after a long discussion about this matter he finally admitted to taking my camera saying he didnt know whos it was and that he would give it back. Well i have yet to see it and who knows where my stand is? I did talk to a deputy about my camera and legally they cant make Pinger give it back to me because it was on his land. And as far as the big 11 goes i have seen him on one of my best friends farms very close to that area so thats why ill be hunting him. I hope this clears up any misunderstandings about this matter and i will make shure the deputy sees this thread just to see what has been written. Its too bad these matters cant be handled like adults instead of bashing people behind a keyboard.... Brandon Lafever.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

I would print off the thread pages before it is locked or comments are deleted. Thanks for posting.


----------



## buckrub (Mar 14, 2004)

Hopefully all turns out well.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I guess snapps22 was right!! You all were automatically believing one side. What do you say now that both sides have been heard?

Feve, I hope you get your camera back, and that you kill the Big 11.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok boys lets here what you gotta say now!


----------



## LMMJS (Oct 23, 2008)

There is always two sides to every story!


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Well there are a ton of people calling snapps out,


Hey Doc do you still think they will call me out?


----------



## stick77 (Jan 11, 2011)

damn. lol


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh snapp!!


----------



## buckrub (Mar 14, 2004)

Not calling anyone out but, In Brandon's post above he says he has had permission from the father for 5-7 years. In the video he states the big 11 is on a new farm he picked up this year. Interesting. No bashing intended, just calling it like I see it. I truly hope all is resolved.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> ohhhhhhhh snapp!!


Things have escalated quickly. This is better than any show I've watched tonight.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I was a little skeptical as well, as I figured he had to have heard from somebody at some point that he could hunt there. Hope you guys work this out in a peaceful manner and one of you gets that buck.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

rgcanfield86 said:


> I dont know what you do or have done in the past for a living, and honestly, I don't care. I have been a LEO and was pretty good at investigations, specializing in Robberies, Burglaries and Stolen Vehicles. As a Law Enforcement Standpoint, Pinger did everything a LEO would ask for to have a good case.
> 
> First and foremost, he tried to resolve the issue himself without dealing with the law, which in almost every scenario is the right way to do things. Ever since 911 came out, people think everything is a Police Emergency, when in fact, it is not. After failing to solve the issue his way, it obviously did not work and items came up missing (which is usually the case when someone gets caught). Then, do to lack of evidence (which is not needed perse, but makes it a much STRONGER case), he chose to wait it out and see what happened next. Guess what, being a clown the guy used the illeglally obtained pictures and put them on a TV show. Now there is a big trace of the evidence and he put himself in the corner. We all know what is going to happen next.....everyone in Pingers area now knows that there is a great deer on it, and possibly where it is....contributing to more tresspassers trying to kill the deer................I would be ticked at this point.
> 
> Calling the company seemed to do no good, and therefore he felt the need to inform others about the situation. Honestly, the guy will get a much harsher punishment this way, than he EVER will get in court, and anyone that has lived a while knows this.


If I was in your field I would sure get both sides of the story first before I made accusations.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

buckrub said:


> Not calling anyone out but, In Brandon's post above he says he has had permission from the father for 5-7 years. In the video he states the big 11 is on a new farm he picked up this year. Interesting. I truly hope all is resolved.


He stated in his post he's seen the deer on a buddy's place he's hunting.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

snapps said:


> Well once DL get charges pressed on him I will eat crow, but until then I not buying Pingers story.


Well, what are you going to eat now that we have both sides of the story? Ribeyes?


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

snapps said:


> If I was in your field I would sure get both sides of the story first before I made accusations.


Next time you call the cops on someone, make sure you get the other guy to stay there and give his side........ it doesn't happen like that. And, as an ex LEO, you have someone who just joined the forum, and posted his first post in here as defnse............ doesn't meet my burden of proof that it ias actually him. Heck you disappeared for a while and we all know how easy it is to create an ID on here. I am not saying either are lying at this point, because things can change when you get the other side of the story, just like whn you get a suspect in an interview room, you have more to go on. With that said, it still seems pretty strange to me that he had permission for 5 to 7 years to hunt this land and the OP didn't know as an owner. If you had land with your dad, would he tell you who had permission.......pretty sure he would. If any side is a little fishy at this point, it is this one, since it popped out of nowhere, and like I said, father gave permission foran extended period of time, but the son doesn't know????? Jury is still out on this one. 

Just as an opinion as an ex LEO anyway


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

buckrub said:


> Not calling anyone out but, *In Brandon's post above he says he has had permission from the father for 5-7 years. In the video he states the big 11 is on a new farm he picked up this year*. Interesting. No bashing intended, just calling it like I see it. I truly hope all is resolved.


Oh, and snapps..........this right here states what I am talking about. The OP has had a consistent story through out this entire post, but this one post has already been proven to be inconsistent with what was placed on TV........ Little weird to me, again......jury still out, needing more defense work to swing the jury tho


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

So if he originally had permission from your pops, why not give the guy his camera back?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Next time you call the cops on someone, make sure you get the other guy to stay there and give his side........ it doesn't happen like that. And, as an ex LEO, you have someone who just joined the forum, and posted his first post in here as defnse............ doesn't meet my burden of proof that it ias actually him. Heck you disappeared for a while and we all know how easy it is to create an ID on here. I am not saying either are lying at this point, because things can change when you get the other side of the story, just like whn you get a suspect in an interview room, you have more to go on. With that said, it still seems pretty strange to me that he had permission for 5 to 7 years to hunt this land and the OP didn't know as an owner. If you had land with your dad, would he tell you who had permission.......pretty sure he would. If any side is a little fishy at this point, it is this one, since it popped out of nowhere, and like I said, father gave permission foran extended period of time, but the son doesn't know????? Jury is still out on this one.
> 
> Just as an opinion as an ex LEO anyway


Why arent you questioning pingers post then, and by the way detective how could I have create a new ID when feve was created march 25 2009


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Oh, and snapps..........this right here states what I am talking about. The OP has had a consistent story through out this entire post, but this one post has already been proven to be inconsistent with what was placed on TV........ Little weird to me, again......jury still out, needing more defense work to swing the jury tho


Read the post by feve again. He said he's seen the deer on his best friends land, and that's where he's going to be hunting.


----------



## Kuminatcha (Apr 15, 2006)

It's pretty funny how the OP wouldn't have noticed a camera crew hunting his land for the last 6 or 7 years.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Kuminatcha said:


> It's pretty funny how the OP wouldn't have noticed a camera crew hunting his land for the last 6 or 7 years.


Sorry, little off base here. Midwest Whitetail hasn't been around the whole time he's had permission to the farm. And its not really a crew, its a hunter and his cameraman. In the video it looks like its just the hunter. No crew.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

snapps said:


> Why arent you questioning pingers post then, and by the way detective how could I have create a new ID when feve was created march 25 2009


I have seen no reason to question it, but as a matter of fact, how bout this................... Pinger......Do you guys give written permission or verbal on this property? If written, lets have proofe first, and then we can ask Brandon if he can produce his written permission? You would figure a crew like this would cover their backs and obtain some proof of permission to prevent this kind of thing from happening (I know I would). 

If verbal, lets go with how the OP doesn't know who has permission to hunt his property? Where is OPs father so we can get his side? 

This latest post opened up new avenues to investigate, but it by NO MEANS clears either side of wrong doing (and if you noticed I haven't said either is wrong yet, just playin devils advocate here since I have some experience; besides, I have been bored all day:wink.

With that said, I also agree, if it boils down to him actally having permission from dad and son just doesn't pay attention, then I would say that th camera goes back to owner, and thy get an extension on hunting privelages for a few years. Along with a big, eat my foot post on AT and anywhere else this wa posted. Also, a call to Bill would be in order to appologize for the miscommunication. 

On the other hand, if Brandon is wrong, then he needs to man up and deal with it from his side. 

Like I said earlier......the Jury is still out in my eyes as I have seen enough to make me question the OP, BUT, I have not seen enough to clear Brandon. Just keeping it like it would be looked at i court.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger are you and your finger pointers off hiding? You told everyone you own the land and BL was trespassing on YOUR land will you please clear this up, and you owe BL an apology.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

snapps said:


> Pinger are you and your finger pointers off hiding? You told everyone you own the land and BL was trespassing on YOUR land will you please clear this up, and you owe BL an apology.


If you don't know BL personally like has been said then you should go buy a lottery ticket because, you sir, are a psychic. Very nice.


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

"feve" wrote one message on here trying to cover himself and his facts don't even line up with what he said in the video? He should have at least given a little better effort than that...


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

draw_back22 said:


> Read the post by feve again. He said he's seen the deer on his best friends land, and that's where he's going to be hunting.


Yup thats what it says..................too bad the pic that was posted on here earlier says that it is the OPs property. 

Folks.......If you can find any of my posts that state that I beleive that Brandon is in the wrong, then tell me. I have no stake in this, I am just bringing a Legal standpoint to the topic. This is how it would be scrutinized in court, thus, I am playing out like that. 

The OP has accused Brandon of illegal activity. It is the OPs responsibility to PROVE Brandon is guilty, not Brandon proving himself innocent. The OP has brought some good evidence to the table, and unforutnatly, I have only seen 1 post from Brandon in defense of himself. This post did NOT provide enough clear information to overcome the accusations and evidence provided by the accuser. His post has introduced enough defense to require more information, which is why I asked the questions and gave ways to help solve this. 

And just to say it, I have only watched the show a few times and couldn't point out Brandon to begin with. I don't hunt in their area and I don't know the OP. AGAIN, I am just bringing a legal theory to this to add some fun and suspense to it. Maybe, this will help someone out on here who might have a future problem in this area. If someone calls the police to quick, they might not get the results they are looking for as LEO's do not have super powers and can't sit in their patrol car 10 miles away and see someone tresspassing on your property. They need evidence enough to proceed with the investigation, and then even more to prosecute. In the beginning, I saw way more than needed to proceed with investigaiton, but I have not found enough to prosecute yet.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

KansasBBD said:


> "feve" wrote one message on here trying to cover himself and his facts don't even line up with what he said in the video? He should have at least given a little better effort than that...


I agree


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

IndianaArcher7 said:


> If you don't know BL personally like has been said then you should go buy a lottery ticket because, you sir, are a psychic. Very nice.


Thank you, I do not know BL, but Pinger story just didn't make any sence to me, and I knew there had to be more to the story, and we heard it. and I bet pinger doesn't post again.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

K&K said:


> I agree


This just meets my point......he has provided enough to throw out the question, but didn't even try to defend himself that hard, and used a statement that is supposedly inconsistent with his video that started all this?


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok. The pics shown by BL were in August. We don't have all the facts and dates, but maybe he thought he still had permission to hunt there then. We don't know the date when all of these accusations took place. So he could have had his cameras up on this property still. 



rgcanfield86 said:


> Yup thats what it says..................too bad the pic that was posted on here earlier says that it is the OPs property.
> 
> Folks.......If you can find any of my posts that state that I beleive that Brandon is in the wrong, then tell me. I have no stake in this, I am just bringing a Legal standpoint to the topic. This is how it would be scrutinized in court, thus, I am playing out like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

snapps said:


> Thank you, I do not know BL, but Pinger story just didn't make any sence to me, and I knew there had to be more to the story, and we heard it. and I bet pinger doesn't post again.


But the inconsistant statements by feve make sense? I must be missing something


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

snapps said:


> Thank you, I do not know BL, but Pinger story just didn't make any sence to me, and I knew there had to be more to the story, and we heard it. and I bet pinger doesn't post again.


So your man posted and thats the end of it? so that makes pinger a liar and not BL? I think it's going to take a little more than that.


----------



## AJVarchery (Feb 24, 2010)

That is not the same buck...the left g2 is different...


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> I just didn't want to deal with it. *It is nothing new to me to have people tell me that they have hunted my ground for years. I have a major problem with trespassing on my farm.* I have put up gates to have them stolen, my signs get shot up within a year of posting them, apparently the only thing that people understand is tickets. I have a neighbor that tickets anyone that steps foot on his land. Everyone calls him a jerk, but no one goes out there anymore. I guess that is what I am going to have to do. Makes me sad that it has to come to that.


I have experienced this also a few times with my families land. A guy actually comes and opens our gate up and starts driving through our land while my dad and I were fishing. My dad asked what the hell he thinks hes doing and the guy said "Oh well ive been fishing here forever, old man ***** said I could" (***** is my last name). My dad nearly blew a gasket and said "oh really because I'M OLD MAN ******!" Just putting it out there that this is a very common occurrence and people can always say they got permission...whether it is legit or not is up for debate.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

KansasBBD said:


> "feve" wrote one message on here trying to cover himself and his facts don't even line up with what he said in the video? He should have at least given a little better effort than that...


I'm guessing he doesn't really care what people on here think. He did tell his side, but from the looks of his hit list he's probably got better things to worry about.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

draw_back22 said:


> Ok. The pics shown by BL were in August. We don't have all the facts and dates, but maybe he thought he still had permission to hunt there then. We don't know the date when all of these accusations took place. So he could have had his cameras up on this property still.


This is true, hence needing more info and evidence to move forward, Date stamps on pix and video could clear up alot, too bad noone is giving the info on that, I would like to see the results and toss it to the jury.....

Heck, Im still confused on the poor defense attempt and the fact that a guy might not know who has had permission tohunt his property for 5 years


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

K&K said:


> So your man posted and thats the end of it? so that makes pinger a liar and not BL? I think it's going to take a little more than that.


At least someone else is with me....... take neither side until ALL facts are in........ ad we are NOWHERE CLOSE yet.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

rgcanfield86 said:


> But the inconsistant statements by feve make sense? I must be missing something


use common sence, BL obviously had permission to hunt this place at one time, and Pinger stated that he didn't and was trespassing.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

draw_back22 said:


> I'm guessing he doesn't really care what people on here think. He did tell his side, but from the looks of his hit list he's probably got better things to worry about.


Possible, however, I think a celeb would like to protect his image on a huge forum like this. I wouls have come on here with everything at once to clear myself, not leave it half a***d and open for further debate.


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

rgcanfield86 said:


> But the inconsistant statements by feve make sense? I must be missing something


I think he is only pushing it so much because he was the only one who deviated from the majority on the issue and because feve posted it MUST mean he's "right".


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

snapps said:


> use common sence, BL obviously had permission to hunt this place at one time, and Pinger stated that he didn't and was trespassing.


Where is the evidence of that.....must have missed it. Last I saw he said he had permission, and the OP said he never did.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

rgcanfield86 said:


> At least someone else is with me....... take neither side until ALL facts are in........ ad we are NOWHERE CLOSE yet.


you detective were taking sides with pinger at first, or it seemed that way


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

snapps said:


> use common sence, BL obviously had permission to hunt this place at one time, and Pinger stated that he didn't and was trespassing.



And you know this how?? From the looks of things he obviously did not or we wouldnt be here.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm disapointed this read has come to an end, 


thus far.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

KansasBBD said:


> I think he is only pushing it so much because he was the only one who deviated from the majority on the issue and because feve posted it MUST mean he's "right".


Could be. I have spent way too much time on this topic, so Im in for the long haul and want to know the TRUTH and see the EVIDENCE.


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

draw_back22 said:


> I'm guessing he doesn't really care what people on here think. He did tell his side, but from the looks of his hit list he's probably got better things to worry about.


this thread has had nearly 10,000 views.... thats a little more than just some ******** talking about him at a bar.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

K&K said:


> And you know this how?? From the looks of things he obviously did not or we wouldnt be here.


K&K please read all the post


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

rgcanfield86 said:


> At least someone else is with me....... take neither side until ALL facts are in........ ad we are NOWHERE CLOSE yet.


He may just not want to publicly defend his position more than he did. He did mention solving it like adults in the first place. I'm sure he doesn't want to say anymore things that will be analyzed by random people that don't matter in the dispute. With this said, I hope they do figure it out like adults, and as much as I want to hear this drag on...its probably not the best place for that to happen.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

snapps said:


> K&K please read all the post


I have


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

snapps said:


> you detective were taking sides with pinger at first, or it seemed that way


Appearences can be deceiving :wink:

Seriously, I honestly have not taken sides and have just been sortin through the listed evidence and filtering out the BS. Gotta admit tho....... OP is still in the lead a little since any court would make Brandon produce the permission he attained (at least i all of the states I have lived in, but unknown in this one). You gotta at least admit that you are curious if he truely had permission or if he just claims that to cover himself. Even though it is possible, I find it hard to believe that the OP didn't know or see him and his crew on the property for 5 to 7 years.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Possible, however, I think a celeb would like to protect his image on a huge forum like this. I wouls have come on here with everything at once to clear myself, not leave it half a***d and open for further debate.


Wouldn't consider him a celebrity  ... just a normal guy with a Hoyt and Muddy harness.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

feve said:


> Well first off there is two sides to every story. I am the person who posted this buck as one of my hit list bucks and he is. I had permission to hunt "Pingers" farm from his father for the last 5-7 years, and made shure to call or stop by and ask each year. As i did this year twice the second after i had found that i had a trail camera stolen. So i went and talked to him a second time and he told me to contact his son to see if it was ok with him to hunt also. So thats when i got his sons cell phone number and did call him. He said no i already have too many guys hunting there. And im having problems with people riding fourwheelers through there. I said ok may i go in and get my stands out. He said thats fine go ahead. The next day i get a call from Pinger saying that i took his trail camera? I told him that i too had a camera stolen and also a tree stand stolen and he insisted that i took it. Well the last thing im gonna do is steal something when he knew i was going in there to get my stuff and especially after i had already contacted the local sherrifs dept about my camera being stolen the previous day. So after a long discussion about this matter he finally admitted to taking my camera saying he didnt know whos it was and that he would give it back. Well i have yet to see it and who knows where my stand is? I did talk to a deputy about my camera and legally they cant make Pinger give it back to me because it was on his land. And as far as the big 11 goes i have seen him on one of my best friends farms very close to that area so thats why ill be hunting him. I hope this clears up any misunderstandings about this matter and i will make shure the deputy sees this thread just to see what has been written. Its too bad these matters cant be handled like adults instead of bashing people behind a keyboard.... Brandon Lafever.


Brandon, just ignore some of the morons on here and good luck to ya.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

IndianaArcher7 said:


> He may just not want to publicly defend his position more than he did. He did mention solving it like adults in the first place. I'm sure he doesn't want to say anymore things that will be analyzed by random people that don't matter in the dispute. With this said, I hope they do figure it out like adults, and as much as I want to hear this drag on...its probably not the best place for that to happen.


My point exactly. Why would he care what people on here think. If this is a legal problem, justifying his facts for a bunch of looky loos (including me) is not going to help him or the OP.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Appearences can be deceiving :wink:
> 
> Seriously, I honestly have not taken sides and have just been sortin through the listed evidence and filtering out the BS. Gotta admit tho....... OP is still in the lead a little since any court would make Brandon produce the permission he attained (at least i all of the states I have lived in, but unknown in this one). You gotta at least admit that you are curious if he truely had permission or if he just claims that to cover himself. Even though it is possible, I find it hard to believe that the OP didn't know or see him and his crew on the property for 5 to 7 years.


If this was going to court this would be thrown out because the OP DID NOT OWN THE LAND like he sais he did.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

IndianaArcher7 said:


> He may just not want to publicly defend his position more than he did. He did mention solving it like adults in the first place. I'm sure he doesn't want to say anymore things that will be analyzed by random people that don't matter in the dispute. With this said, I hope they do figure it out like adults, and as much as I want to hear this drag on...its probably not the best place for that to happen.


Actually they both have made posts about trying to solve it like adults..... yet we are here, so obviously that failed. Just like in court, you look at what is presented, everything else is hearsay. If you had almost 10k people looking at a post hammering your name and you were a celeb, would you defend yourself to show a little bit of pride in yourself, or throw out a half baked statement that is inconsistenet with evidence? I know I would, heck hes got people that don't even know him trying to defend him, so that shows he has a fan base on here and that should interest him.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

snapps said:


> If this was going to court this would be thrown out because the OP DID NOT OWN THE LAND like he sais he did.


Not necessarily, certain states allow for people to act as the owner of the property in their absence. 

However, it does appear that there is little activity on both sides now and I am guessing that a gag order must have been given to the OP, cuz he got pretty quiet.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pinger do you own the land or just drive a dodge stratus?


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Not necessarily, certain states allow for people to act as the owner of the property in their absence.
> 
> However, it does appear that there is little activity on both sides now and I am guessing that a gag order must have been given to the OP, cuz he got pretty quiet.


Or he just went to bed and will be well rested for the morning crowd LOL


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

asa_low12 said:


> Pinger do you own the land or just drive a dodge stratus?



it's a prius for gods sake


----------



## tacticalj (May 20, 2010)

Could of been 5 pages shorter if people would have read the entire thread before asking ignorant questions that have already been answered prior to their asking! From this side of things, it appears that everything adds up for pingers accusations and I personally hope he gets prosecuted.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here's what I think happened. 

BL has had permission to hunt this place for a long time. This year Pinger and his buddies find out that the Big 11 is on their property. Pinger tells his daddy that he wants him to kick everybody off his land so he can hunt this buck. BL has stands and cameras up and is in the process of getting them out after he hears the bad news. Pinger doesn't think he's getting them out fast enough so he takes his camera. He gets called on it by BL. Pinger sees he's in a bad way, and gets on AT for moral and emotional support. 

I bet we don't hear a whole lot mor from Pinger. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

draw_back22 said:


> Here's what I think happened.
> 
> BL has had permission to hunt this place for a long time. This year Pinger and his buddies find out that the Big 11 is on their property. Pinger tells his daddy that he wants him to kick everybody off his land so he can hunt this buck. BL has stands and cameras up and is in the process of getting them out after he hears the bad news. Pinger doesn't think he's getting them out fast enough so he takes his camera. He gets called on it by BL. Pinger sees he's in a bad way, and gets on AT for moral and emotional support.
> 
> ...


LOL ok


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

i think your on to something draw back i have had the same thing happen to me on 2 properties when word leaked of big bucks


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

draw_back22 said:


> Here's what I think happened.
> 
> BL has had permission to hunt this place for a long time. This year Pinger and his buddies find out that the Big 11 is on their property. Pinger tells his daddy that he wants him to kick everybody off his land so he can hunt this buck. BL has stands and cameras up and is in the process of getting them out after he hears the bad news. Pinger doesn't think he's getting them out fast enough so he takes his camera. He gets called on it by BL. Pinger sees he's in a bad way, and gets on AT for moral and emotional support.
> 
> ...


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

draw_back22 said:


> Here's what I think happened.
> 
> BL has had permission to hunt this place for a long time. This year Pinger and his buddies find out that the Big 11 is on their property. Pinger tells his daddy that he wants him to kick everybody off his land so he can hunt this buck. BL has stands and cameras up and is in the process of getting them out after he hears the bad news. Pinger doesn't think he's getting them out fast enough so he takes his camera. He gets called on it by BL. Pinger sees he's in a bad way, and gets on AT for moral and emotional support.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is...... this is a very possible scenario, but I don't know.


----------



## JRC_31 (Feb 23, 2011)

Is it Pingers farm or his fathers? Fava's post to me reads like he asked Pingers father for permission to hunt his sons land. Or maybe my head just hurts from reading all of this…


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

same deer, looks to me like it's the same anyway .. I believe me and the game warden would be on the next show... lol.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Binney59 said:


> I agree that the "I cant babysit my people" comment is BS, but in his defense, maybe he gets people hating on his guys for frivolous things out of jealously and that his way of saying I will look into it. I have never seen the show and dont know the guy from adam, but could see someone commenting like that in the situation.
> 
> As for Snaps posing as Paul Harvey in wanting the rest of the story- who cares? The guy clearly trespassed and initially got a free pass because the landowner is a nice guy. Happens all the time. After he saw him flapping his gums about the land and lying about permission the land owner got angry and decided he should have went after him (completely understandable). Only issue is the show did not air until the guy was long gone from his land and that makes calling the cops a lot more difficult.
> 
> Better yet Snaps- humor us with a hypothetical story that could possibly justify this from the trespassers point of view and in any way impact the argument?


I sure hope you read the other side of the story and then post a comment.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Ive read all 11 pages. Now I wish I didn't lol But from what I've gathered. Neither the son nor the father gave any kind of permission. Unless I missed something somewhere. I think the OP or the father should call the guy in the video and have a one on one and find out what is truly going on. Maybe there is some kind of miscommunication going on. There is always 2 sides to every story. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

rgcanfield86 said:


> The funny thing is...... this is a very possible scenario, but I don't know.


Oh come on! don't "cop" out now! :wink:


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

dirtyq said:


> I like the show but don't agree with Bill's no babysitting response.
> 
> I read the whole thread and it's pretty obvious that Pinger is telling the truth and is a stand up guy, the only one doubting it is the person that has been rude and arrogant since post one. Probably the same type of person that was a juror on Casey Anthony's trial.
> 
> Pinger a piece of advice as a fellow landowner- you are way too nice of a guy. No tolerance and first offense prosecution makes word get around fast.


I bet you feel smart now don't ya.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Ive read all 11 pages. Now I wish I didn't lol But from what I've gathered. Neither the son nor the father gave any kind of permission. Unless I missed something somewhere. I think the OP or the father should call the guy in the video and have a one on one and find out what is truly going on. Maybe there is some kind of miscommunication going on. There is always 2 sides to every story. Just my 2 cents.


please read post #256 he had permision


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

snapps said:


> I bet you feel smart now don't ya.


Your friend still didnt prove anything...... It's pretty obvious you are his buddy and if not then for sure #1 fanboy


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

K&K said:


> Your friend still didnt prove anything...... It's pretty obvious you are his buddy and if not then for sure #1 fanboy



the same could be said for you and the op u sure seem to have it hard for him and his STORY


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

K&K said:


> Your friend still didnt prove anything...... It's pretty obvious you are his buddy and if not then for sure #1 fanboy


so do you think DL is in the wrong and you beleive every thing that Pinger said?


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

snapps said:


> so do you think DL is in the wrong and you beleive every thing that Pinger said?


Dl made one post and thats the end of the story??? And the reason I said what I did is you are expecting everyone to beleive your defense of him but not the op? And you claim you don't know the guy?


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

i don't believe either of them i think they both are full of bs


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

K&K said:


> Dl made one post and thats the end of the story??? And the reason I said what I did is you are expecting everyone to beleive your defense of him but not the op? And you claim you don't know the guy?


I got slamed for telling everyone that they need to hear both sides of the story, don't you agree with me on that?


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

snapps said:


> I bet you feel smart now don't ya.


I 100% believe I'm correct. I've dealt with plenty of poachers and they always come up with an excuse like so and so said I could hunt here blah, blah, blah. 

Nobody would be dumb enough to come on a public forum and call some one out with the circumstances as feve described. Hell his explanation didn't even match what he stated in the video. If Feve is truely him and not one of your buddies. 

Not one thing Pinger said deviated. He is even going to prosecute. Nobody would do that in the circumstances FEVE described. My money would still be on Pinger and if I was him I wouldn't come back on here and feed the trolls any further. Nor will I. Go ahead and keep up your sceptism, don't really care not my property. I just have experience with how these things usually go down.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

snapps said:


> I got slamed for telling everyone that they need to hear both sides of the story, don't you agree with me on that?


"Snapps".....Are you part of the Midwest Whitetail prostaff? Or even better, the one who was trespassing?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

dirtyq said:


> I 100% believe I'm correct. I've dealt with plenty of poachers and they always come up with an excuse like so and so said I could hunt here blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Nobody would be dumb enough to come on a public forum and call some one out with the circumstances as feve described. Hell his explanation didn't even match what he stated in the video. If Feve is truely him and not one of your buddies.
> 
> Not one thing Pinger said deviated. He is even going to prosecute. Nobody would do that in the circumstances FEVE described. My money would still be on Pinger and if I was him I wouldn't come back on here and feed the trolls any further. Nor will I. Go ahead and keep up your sceptism, don't really care not my property. I just have experience with how these things usually go down.


you just can't admit that your sir were wrong.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

BP1992 said:


> "Snapps".....Are you part of the Midwest Whitetail prostaff? Or even better, the one who was trespassing?


Come on BP just wanted to hear both sides, never even seen the show, I have plenty of land don't need to trespass.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

snapps said:


> Come on BP just wanted to hear both sides, never even seen the show, I have plenty of land don't need to trespass.


Just wondering because you sure are taking up for them. In my opinion, Midwest Whitetail is one of the best shows on television.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry missed that. I think what he says is true. Sounds legit to me, bl that is. I'll just sit back and watch lol.


----------



## illusionhunter (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, so you own a bunch of land, or your family does. But one family member in particular cares for the land and works it. Most states its called absentee care. If I had 10 acres in the middle of 100 that was owned by my family but I was told to care for the land then yes i would hold the same rights as them to tell him to get off the land. And for BL think it would make sense to post pictures of the deer off his "buddy's farm" rather than off the OP's? would to me just to cover my butt.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

PSEtamer said:


> I think you should be careful about throwing around accusations because someone's after a buck you may have seen. If there is proof that the piece of land he said he'd acquired was yours, then throw the book at him. Otherwise calm down and focus on the strategies your going to use to take this deer.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


OP said he personally talked to him and told him to remove the stands he put up on OPs land.


----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)

snapps said:


> im back and im not dl nor do I know him, It seems some of you guys got your panties in a wad, but I just want to hear the other side of the story, It's easy to get someone on your side just by hearing there side only.


 so tell us your side and get us on it!!


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

Snapps you knew it wasnt pingers land you were asking over and over a few pages back who owned it...And you also hinted that we didnt know the whole story....You sir know something or are involved somehow....Please quit acting otherwise you are insulting the intelligent people in this thread...Admit it or not i dont care just drop the act


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Possible, however, I think a celeb would like to protect his image on a huge forum like this. I wouls have come on here with everything at once to clear myself, not leave it half a***d and open for further debate.


Man do you really think "celebs" care about the half witted opinions on AT? Hell every day there would be a tv hunter trying to argue his side of the story on AT to some ignorant want to be. Or some manufacturer trying to protect there reputation. Some folks just don't care what "billy Bob" thinks.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

DeadOn33 said:


> Snapps you knew it wasnt pingers land you were asking over and over a few pages back who owned it...And you also hinted that we didnt know the whole story....You sir know something or are involved somehow....Please quit acting otherwise you are insulting the intelligent people in this thread...Admit it or not i dont care just drop the act


I guarantee you he does not know these guys, and is not involved. We're from NW Oklahoma for crying out loud! It's called common sense Dead On. He just knew there's another side of the story. And now that it's out, he's going to let everybody who doubted him know about it. There's no way Pinger's story was making sense. Who's going to air a show on the net and on tv on land he's trespassing on. Some people just have enough sense to wait for both sides of the story before believing what one kid has to say!

Again snaps does not know these people!


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

attackone said:


> right now there doesnt seem to be a need for another side, both of the pics match up...im not the smartest guy in the world but i think i can put 2 and 2 together and u get that someone is trespassing


i agree 100%. i dont take sides too often, bu t i need no other proof than the pictures posted showing that it was took on his land. 
snapps, just send me an address to your land, maybe i can send it to the show and tell them they have full access, let see how you feel when it happens to you.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

For the morning crowd who missed what Brandon Lafever had to say, here's his side.



feve said:


> Well first off there is two sides to every story. I am the person who posted this buck as one of my hit list bucks and he is. I had permission to hunt "Pingers" farm from his father for the last 5-7 years, and made shure to call or stop by and ask each year. As i did this year twice the second after i had found that i had a trail camera stolen. So i went and talked to him a second time and he told me to contact his son to see if it was ok with him to hunt also. So thats when i got his sons cell phone number and did call him. He said no i already have too many guys hunting there. And im having problems with people riding fourwheelers through there. I said ok may i go in and get my stands out. He said thats fine go ahead. The next day i get a call from Pinger saying that i took his trail camera? I told him that i too had a camera stolen and also a tree stand stolen and he insisted that i took it. Well the last thing im gonna do is steal something when he knew i was going in there to get my stuff and especially after i had already contacted the local sherrifs dept about my camera being stolen the previous day. So after a long discussion about this matter he finally admitted to taking my camera saying he didnt know whos it was and that he would give it back. Well i have yet to see it and who knows where my stand is? I did talk to a deputy about my camera and legally they cant make Pinger give it back to me because it was on his land. And as far as the big 11 goes i have seen him on one of my best friends farms very close to that area so thats why ill be hunting him. I hope this clears up any misunderstandings about this matter and i will make shure the deputy sees this thread just to see what has been written. Its too bad these matters cant be handled like adults instead of bashing people behind a keyboard.... Brandon Lafever.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

0260b4u said:


> i agree 100%. i dont take sides too often, bu t i need no other proof than the pictures posted showing that it was took on his land.
> snapps, just send me an address to your land, maybe i can send it to the show and tell them they have full access, let see how you feel when it happens to you.


So if BL actually had permission at some point, and took the pictures of the buck when he still thought he did you'd still take Pinger's side?


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

DeadOn33 said:


> Snapps you knew it wasnt pingers land you were asking over and over a few pages back who owned it...And you also hinted that we didnt know the whole story....You sir know something or are involved somehow....Please quit acting otherwise you are insulting the intelligent people in this thread...Admit it or not i dont care just drop the act


pinger hasnt confirmed that it isnt he land yet


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

Easiest way to clear this up would be for BL to post a picture of his written permission.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

And for the morning crowd, here's what I think happened.




draw_back22 said:


> Here's what I think happened.
> 
> BL has had permission to hunt this place for a long time. This year Pinger and his buddies find out that the Big 11 is on their property. Pinger tells his daddy that he wants him to kick everybody off his land so he can hunt this buck. BL has stands and cameras up and is in the process of getting them out after he hears the bad news. Pinger doesn't think he's getting them out fast enough so he takes his camera. He gets called on it by BL. Pinger sees he's in a bad way, and gets on AT for moral and emotional support.
> 
> ...


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> Easiest way to clear this up would be for BL to post a picture of his written permission.


You're right, but as a I posted last night, I don't think he cares what people on here think. And if it's a legal issue he's definately not going to come on here and prove himself.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

snapps said:


> Hey Doc do you still think they will call me out?


I sure do.


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

draw_back22 said:


> You're right, but as a I posted last night, I don't think he cares what people on here think. And if it's a legal issue he's definately not going to come on here and prove himself.


If I were a prostaffer for midwest whitetail I would care. I can't see how he wouldn't want his name cleared on a public forum.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> If I were a prostaffer for midwest whitetail I would care. I can't see how he wouldn't want his name cleared on a public forum.


i thought he already cleared it by calling the OP a liar, i mean come on how much more proof do u need


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

rgcanfield86 said:


> At least someone else is with me....... take neither side until ALL facts are in........ ad we are NOWHERE CLOSE yet.


Oh, I am with you...and frankly Mr. Snapps has had some good points that the majority seemed to want to dismiss. Bottom line is it is ridiculous how many jumped on the OP's bandwagon based on nothing but circumstancial "evidence", heresay, and a one-sided story. Why any AT member that doesn't know either the OP, the accused, or the full story would just assume the OP is telling nothing but 100% truth, and declare the accused as "guilty" is beyond me. Even now, the accused makes a post with his side and there are posts that assert that he must me the one telling untruths? Really? Why is that...because he appears on outdoors video? Or is it just a given in today's society that you are always "guilty until proven innocent"?

Someone asked what plausible reason could there be for the trail cam pic off the OP's property. I almost posted the very simple answer last night that "at one time he had permission to be there" but thought better of it considering the mob had already made their minds up that the accused just must have done something terribly wrong. 

As I said way early in the thread...the OP has made some serious public accusations involving this man, and indirectly the MWW show. Best I can tell they include stealing, trespassing, and poaching. If the accused is guilty...I hope it gets due punishment. If not...I hope the OP gets what he deserves for slander and/or libel. 

In a hypothetical case of me being the accused and the accusations being false, you can bet a paycheck that I would be defending myself legally and you can also bet that about one post similar to BL's would be all you would see from me publicly on the matter.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, as someone else said... Lafevers story is different now than it was on TV.. Pingers has yet to change.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

If were to guess, Lefever had permission to hunt this land, at one point..I'll believe 5-7 years for arguments sake. He had his cams out there and stands. Was told to take them out, took them out. In the meanwhile he did get a picture of the big 11 on one of his cameras. It has been said that the OP took that camera 3 days after the picture that aired on MW was taken. My guess is, after this Lefever hadn't been there. On to the MW video. Using logic and a few things both parties have stated, I've come up with this. Feve says in the video he just acquired the land this year...the OP doesn't re recognize the land he's on. Precisely what makes me believe Feve is filming from the friends farm he eluded to. He may have just acquired the land from his friend this year. Look, he got the pic of the big 11 on the OP's/OP'S fathers land, we know this, and the OP did say that the pics looked like they were from a while ago. And now since the buck has been seen at his friends farm (probably in a field), the buck is still on his hitlist so he filmed the video from that farm. 

Who knows if it is possible. But I tried to use both sides arguments.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

If it went down like BL said and he called OP and then pulled his stands and the OP was ok with it until he saw the buck on TV, then the OP took it too far coming on an open forum without knowing that BL has seen this buck on his best friends farm as well. The OP actually stating something to that affect that only got mad that he was showing the pic on TV.

He said he got permission from his dad I will be waiting for the OPs response on that. I miss the days when you could ask a farmer to hunt and he said yeah go ahead without breaking out the legal documents for consent and release of liability. Guess thats just the way it is in todays world.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

feve said:


> Well first off there is two sides to every story. I am the person who posted this buck as one of my hit list bucks and he is. I had permission to hunt "Pingers" farm from his father for the last 5-7 years, and made shure to call or stop by and ask each year. As i did this year twice the second after i had found that i had a trail camera stolen. So i went and talked to him a second time and he told me to contact his son to see if it was ok with him to hunt also. So thats when i got his sons cell phone number and did call him. He said no i already have too many guys hunting there. And im having problems with people riding fourwheelers through there. I said ok may i go in and get my stands out. He said thats fine go ahead. The next day i get a call from Pinger saying that i took his trail camera? I told him that i too had a camera stolen and also a tree stand stolen and he insisted that i took it. Well the last thing im gonna do is steal something when he knew i was going in there to get my stuff and especially after i had already contacted the local sherrifs dept about my camera being stolen the previous day. So after a long discussion about this matter he finally admitted to taking my camera saying he didnt know whos it was and that he would give it back. Well i have yet to see it and who knows where my stand is? I did talk to a deputy about my camera and legally they cant make Pinger give it back to me because it was on his land. And as far as the big 11 goes i have seen him on one of my best friends farms very close to that area so thats why ill be hunting him. I hope this clears up any misunderstandings about this matter and i will make shure the deputy sees this thread just to see what has been written. Its too bad these matters cant be handled like adults instead of bashing people behind a keyboard.... Brandon Lafever.


Thanks leve. And this is WHY I asked all you AT freaks for once in your life NOT to beleive the first freaking thing that comes off of someone key board as FACT and TRUTH...and why I asked the MODS to CLOSE this thread.
FACT IS ol Pinger boy doesnt want Leve hunting HIS buck...especially when its tied to a TV show. Pinger tried to play the piper and GOT OWNED! 
Sorry Pinger, you're goig to hae to do a whole lot better next time to come up with a bunch of BS to get someone off of your DADS property.


----------



## woodduk1 (Aug 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Thanks leve. And this is WHY I asked all you AT freaks for once in your life NOT to beleive the first freaking thing that comes off of someone key board as FACT and TRUTH...and why I asked the MODS to CLOSE this thread.
> FACT IS ol Pinger boy doesnt want Leve hunting HIS buck...especially when its tied to a TV show. Pinger tried to play the piper and GOT OWNED!
> Sorry Pinger, you're goig to hae to do a whole lot better next time to come up with a bunch of BS to get someone off of your DADS property.


So the guy post his side of the story that doesn't match what he says on tv and he is right? How did pinger play the piper and get owned? This guy had to call to ask permission he was told no, that means get off the property, there seems to be a misunderstanding here as well because last 5-7 years is not very accurate and he has yet to show proof that he had written permission.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

DocMort said:


> So the guy post his side of the story that doesn't match what he says on tv and he is right? How did pinger play the piper and get owned? This guy had to call to ask permission he was told no, that means get off the property, there seems to be a misunderstanding here as well because last 5-7 years is not very accurate and he has yet to show proof that he had written permission.


Read my post on the previous page. Just my opinion on the questionable time frame he states in the video and on here; however it is plausible.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Only Guy to get owned in this thread is snapps claiming they were eastern Iowa neighbors when Plinger lives in north western Iowa.


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

attackone said:


> i thought he already cleared it by calling the OP a liar, i mean come on how much more proof do u need


So if I told you I had permisson to hunt every piece of ground in Beford County PA, you would beleive me?


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

z79outlaw said:


> Only Guy to get owned in this thread is snapps claiming they were eastern Iowa neighbors when Plinger lives in north western Iowa.


Snapps has never been to Iowa. That was called stirring the pot, but his wanting to hear both sides of the story before believing what one kid put on here is a valid point.


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> Easiest way to clear this up would be for BL to post a picture of his written permission.


this!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

draw_back22 said:


> Snapps has never been to Iowa. That was called stirring the pot, but his wanting to hear both sides of the story before believing what one kid put on here is a valid point.


No snapps got owned, wasn't stirring the pot, No you must personally know snapps.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> So if I told you I had permisson to hunt every piece of ground in Beford County PA, you would beleive me?


sorry i was joking, but ur post made my point thanks


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

draw_back22 said:


> *You're right, but as a I posted last night, I don't think he cares what people on here think. And if it's a legal issue he's definately not going to come on here and prove himself*.


uhm...............you mean like he already did?

Heck, I'm so confused now, I don't know what to think or believe. (BTW, I DID read the entire thread!)


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

DocMort said:


> No snapps got owned, wasn't stirring the pot, No you must personally know snapps.


I do know him, he's my cousin. Snapps doesn't mind getting owned, but he does like proving a point and I'd say it has been proven. That tthere is two sides to every story. And he does like stirring the pot.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

scrapejuice said:


> uhm...............you mean like he already did?
> 
> Heck, I'm so confused now, I don't know what to think or believe. (BTW, I DID read the entire thread!)


I'm glad he came out with his side. All the Pinger supporters may not believe BL, but I guarantee you most of them have doubts about Pingers original story now that both sides are out.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

DocMort said:


> No snapps got owned, wasn't stirring the pot, No you must personally know snapps.


maybe not on alot of other points on this thread. BUT that one, yep snapps was officially "OWNED"


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

scrapejuice said:


> maybe not on alot of other points on this thread. BUT that one, yep snapps was officially "OWNED"


LOL, he sure did!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, wut a fiasco! Glad Im not in this situation.:happy1:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

This has got to be one of, if not the biggest train wreck of a thread I've witnessed on here in a quit a while.

Possibly dating back to the Cornhole Outfitters thread, where the Outfitter was advertising his oufitting business in IL and using TC pics found on the internet *from KS*! Just so happen the TC pic belonged to one of the members here on AT!!!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

draw_back22 said:


> Snapps has never been to Iowa. That was called stirring the pot, but his wanting to hear both sides of the story before believing what one kid put on here is a valid point.


You know how we know he's never been to Iowa let alone owned land in Iowa? He's from Oklahoma.



draw_back22 said:


> I do know him, he's my cousin. Snapps doesn't mind getting owned, but he does like proving a point and I'd say it has been proven. That tthere is two sides to every story. And he does like stirring the pot.


You know how we knew you guys are cousins? Your from Oklahoma.

The only thing snapps proved is that he is from Oklahoma and doesn't have any idea of what's going.on here more.than the next guy.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

draw_back22 said:


> here's what i think happened.
> 
> Bl has had permission to hunt this place for a long time. This year pinger and his buddies find out that the big 11 is on their property. Pinger tells his daddy that he wants him to kick everybody off his land so he can hunt this buck. Bl has stands and cameras up and is in the process of getting them out after he hears the bad news. Pinger doesn't think he's getting them out fast enough so he takes his camera. He gets called on it by bl. Pinger sees he's in a bad way, and gets on at for moral and emotional support.


^^^this


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Is it just me? Or does anyone else believe that the title for this thread is PERFECT!!!!!!!!


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe I am missing something but I still dont understand how he got the trailcam pic of the buck if he had been kicked off the land? I would think he would have asked permission before setting up cameras? He was apparently there before asking and being told no.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

About the only thing I can believe for sure in this thread is that both guys conveniently left out certain facts when making their case.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Superfly said:


> "His deer?" Really?
> 
> Assuming what the OP has posted is true the only thing that is "his" is the land and trees/crops and maybe the mineral rights.


Jesus man, you know what I mean. Do you just have to pick my post apart to find one thing wrong with it?


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

snapps said:


> Why didn't you turn him in for trespassing right them, I mean one call and file a complaint, pretty easy bud. Your story isn't adding up, sorry.


Seems like Pinger's story is adding up just fine to me thus far. You on the other hand seem to have some other motives.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

z79outlaw said:


> You know how we know he's never been to Iowa let alone owned land in Iowa? He's from Oklahoma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I like the one about everyone from Oklahoma being related. Good one. Fact is you all were getting in Pinger's corner without hearing BL's side. I guess we're all guilty until proven innocent. You're right Snapps nor I knew anything about the situation, but snapps had enough sense to wait to hear both sides of the story. Now that it's out everyone can make their own opinion. I choose to believe BL has had permission to hunt, and Pinger's mad at him and wants to come to an internet forum to slam him.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

jace said:


> Seems like you got em, what have all you guys that are on Bill's side think now, HUH? Well!


I am disappointed that one of my hunting icons has done something like this. I hope that it all gets ironed out and Bill learns a lesson but it doesn't sound like he will. It's a shame cuz I really liked Midwest Whitetail, thought it was one of the most informative hunting shows on tv.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Booner Chaser said:


> I am disappointed that one of my hunting icons has done something like this. I hope that it all gets ironed out and Bill learns a lesson but it doesn't sound like he will. It's a shame cuz I really liked Midwest Whitetail, thought it was one of the most informative hunting shows on tv.


The only thing bill has to do with this is that the guy is on his show. He can't control what these guys do behind the scenes he lives on the opposite end of the state.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

draw_back22 said:


> Here's what I think happened.
> 
> BL has had permission to hunt this place for a long time. This year Pinger and his buddies find out that the Big 11 is on their property. Pinger tells his daddy that he wants him to kick everybody off his land so he can hunt this buck. BL has stands and cameras up and is in the process of getting them out after he hears the bad news. Pinger doesn't think he's getting them out fast enough so he takes his camera. He gets called on it by BL. Pinger sees he's in a bad way, and gets on AT for moral and emotional
> support.
> ...


First off I didn't know of any deer on my land. I pulled his camera before he called me and didn't know for sure it was even his. He never mentioned his camera was missing until I called him about my buddy's missing camera. If someone who says they had permission had something come up missing, wouldn't they ask the landowner about? 

As for disappearing I have kids that I would rather give my attention to rather then this guy.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> I am disappointed that one of my hunting icons has done something like this. I hope that it all gets ironed out and Bill learns a lesson but it doesn't sound like he will. It's a shame cuz I really liked Midwest Whitetail, thought it was one of the most informative hunting shows on tv.


Have you read this whole thread? This has zero to do with Winke. It's not even the main show, odds are they've never met.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> please read post #256 he had permision


I like I said before let me know where you hunt so I can go out there. If all I need to do is just say I had permission!! He has already called my father a lier would you like to join him?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

since you were last on here Pinger, there has been a lot said.

Can you enlighten us on some this. Since you been gone, things have taken a wild twist!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Booner Chaser said:


> I am disappointed that one of my hunting icons has done something like this. I hope that it all gets ironed out and Bill learns a lesson but it doesn't sound like he will. It's a shame cuz I really liked Midwest Whitetail, thought it was one of the most informative hunting shows on tv.


Your disappointment is the real shame in this whole thread. Guys like you either haven't read all the info, have misunderstood, or just unfortunately convict Winke and MWW. It's been noted many times, but Winke hasn't been accused of anything. 

Post exactly like this makes my point perfectly that the OP better be ready to provide some proof in his accusations. The ramifications of this thread to Winke and his show is evident right here.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

The only place the concept of "Innocent until proven guilty" applies is the US court system.

Not public or personnel opinion.

Carry on.


----------



## Hubba (Apr 15, 2005)

Pinger335 said:


> I like I said before let me know where you hunt so I can go out there. If all I need to do is just say I had permission!! He has already called my father a lier would you like to join him?


Did he have permission from you or anyone in your family to be on the land either this year or in years past?


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Another example of the antler fetish ruining the hunting in Iowa.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

is it your land or your daddy's


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm so glad I live in northern Canada after reading threads like this,......hunting is a real kook show in many cases down there.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

saskguy said:


> I'm so glad I live in northern Canada after reading threads like this,......hunting is a real kook show in many cases down there.


I'd move there if the wife would. Got a teaching job for me up there?


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Pinger, what do you think about Lafever's post?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

saskguy said:


> I'm so glad I live in northern Canada after reading threads like this,......hunting is a real kook show in many cases down there.


Ya it is, just wait for shotgun season and it will get really bad. Heck we already have a controversy in our area about a big buck that a kid shot last weekend.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

snapps said:


> you are the land owner correct


:dead:


----------



## mattedhead (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it just me or do Snapps and Feve have eerily similar writing styles....hmmmm. Almost seems like they dropped out of the same elementary school together. Something doesn't add up between the two screen names. Regardless this entire thread is just another example of how hunting is going downhill.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

draw_back22 said:


> Snapps has never been to Iowa. That was called stirring the pot, but his wanting to hear both sides of the story before believing what one kid put on here is a valid point.


First off I'm not a kid I am 30 years old and have 2 kids of my own. I farm with my father 50/50 so that makes me the landowner. Once again I will say this BL has never and will never have premission to hunt this land. I tried to be nice about this whole thing and he still has the Gaul to use a pic that he got while trespassing to further himself. So yeah that pissed me off a little bit. Wouldn't it piss you off?


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

mattedhead said:


> Is it just me or do Snapps and Feve have eerily similar writing styles....hmmmm. Almost seems like they dropped out of the same elementary school together. Something doesn't add up between the two screen names. Regardless this entire thread is just another example of how hunting is going downhill.


If you're insinuating that they are the same guy, how can snapps go and create an account under "feve" that was started in March 2009?


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> First off I'm not a kid I am 30 years old and have 2 kids of my own. I farm with my father 50/50 so that makes me the landowner. Once again I will say this BL has never and will never have premission to hunt this land. I tried to be nice about this whole thing and he still has the Gaul to use a pic that he got while trespassing to further himself. So yeah that pissed me off a little bit. Wouldn't it piss you off?


do u have the deed that u can show us :tongue:


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Pinger335 said:


> First off I'm not a kid I am 30 years old and have 2 kids of my own. I farm with my father 50/50 so that makes me the landowner. Once again I will say this BL has never and will never have premission to hunt this land. I tried to be nice about this whole thing and he still has the Gaul to use a pic that he got while trespassing to further himself. So yeah that pissed me off a little bit. Wouldn't it piss you off?


Yes, very. I just don't understand why BL would post pictures nationally of a deer on land that he does not have permission to hunt with a chance to ruin his reputation, and to get into legal troubles. You can see where there would have been doubts.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hubba said:


> Did he have permission from you or anyone in your family to be on the land either this year or in years past?


Never


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

easiest way to clear this up is a pic of the deed with your name on it:darkbeer: just beacause you farm there does not make you 50% owner


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

Pinger335 said:


> Well in the video all I can see are beans trees and a jackass. I will let you personally know if I locate the exact spot that he was standing.


Have you found the exact spot yet? If so, can I get GPs coordinates? Even if it's just in the general area, it will help this thread a lot. :wink:


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> First off I'm not a kid I am 30 years old and have 2 kids of my own. I farm with my father 50/50 so that makes me the landowner. Once again I will say this BL has never and will never have premission to hunt this land. I tried to be nice about this whole thing and he still has the Gaul to use a pic that he got while trespassing to further himself. So yeah that pissed me off a little bit. Wouldn't it piss you off?


This does NOT make you a landowner. Just sayin'


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Big deer certainly seem to have a strange power over grown men.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

This just gets deeper and deeper. Still have a gut feeling that Pinger is the one in the right thus far....


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> First off I'm not a kid I am 30 years old and have 2 kids of my own. I farm with my father 50/50 so that makes me the landowner. Once again I will say this BL has never and will never have premission to hunt this land. I tried to be nice about this whole thing and he still has the Gaul to use a pic that he got while trespassing to further himself. So yeah that pissed me off a little bit. Wouldn't it piss you off?


No permission on paper of course? But by word of mouth, and from a family member is a possibility. 

And of course a father will always side with his son on this, therefore he never had permission


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

James Vee said:


> This does NOT make you a landowner. Just sayin'


Actually, it depends on the law.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

draw_back22 said:


> Yes, very. I just don't understand why BL would post pictures nationally of a deer on land that he does not have permission to hunt with a chance to ruin his reputation, and to get into legal troubles. You can see where there would have been doubts.


Yes that is why the title is what it is. I cannot believe that this guy is so arrogant that he would do this. If he has permission from his "best friend" then his best friend has to be 76 year old man that neighbors me to the southeast, but can't be him because he thinking about pressing charges on BL also for 2010 buck. Maybe it is the 91year old guy straight east of me that has no timber at all. The guy across the river runs a hunting camp so I'm sure that's out. Straight south is all open and to the west is the city limits. One guy in between me and town and he own about 4 acres of timber, with no bean field in it.


----------



## ChrisHannon (Aug 22, 2011)

Now I know that Rhode Island isnt as great of a deer hunting state as this one...but if you dont have written permission, then you dont have ANY permission, as simple as that. If you dont have it in writing, its just as good as not having it.

Looks like that state of thinking would clear everything up here.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

nicko said:


> Big deer certainly seem to have a strange power over grown men.


I don't care about the buck. I set up a blind in the best spot for a handicapped kid to maybe get a shot at him
This has to with the fact that he used illegally obtained photos to advance himself. Period


----------



## mattedhead (Sep 6, 2007)

draw_back22 said:


> If you're insinuating that they are the same guy, how can snapps go and create an account under "feve" that was started in March 2009?


Both accounts were created early 2009...I didn't say that Snapps just created this account anywhere in my post. If the two were linked in any way, a quick IP address comparison would confirm that.


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

I guess it all boils down to one thing....either he had permission to hunt in the past or not. Somebody is flat out a liar. I will say again though.....even IF he had permission in the past, how did he get the trailcam pic of the buck this year? Unless he had permission for THIS YEAR he shouldnt have been on the property since the end of hunting season last year except to remove equipment. This is obviously a summer picture. He said himself he was turned down permission to hunt the property this year so how does he get the picture from this summer? Did he set up cameras based on last years permission? (if he even had that). I dont think this is a case of hearing both sides of the story and its a little bit of both. Somebody is flat out not telling the truth period.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

mattedhead said:


> Both accounts were created early 2009...I didn't say that Snapps just created this account anywhere in my post. If the two were linked in any way, a quick IP address comparison would confirm that.


I seriously doubt snapps knew this thread was going to come up in 2009. How do you do the IP comparison, and he'll prove that it's not the same guy.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

highview72 said:


> I guess it all boils down to one thing....either he had permission to hunt in the past or not. Somebody is flat out a liar. I will say again though.....even IF he had permission in the past, how did he get the trailcam pic of the buck this year? Unless he had permission for THIS YEAR he shouldnt have been on the property since the end of hunting season last year except to remove equipment. This is obviously a summer picture. He said himself he was turned down permission to hunt the property this year so how does he get the picture from this summer? Did he set up cameras based on last years permission? (if he even had that). I dont think this is a case of hearing both sides of the story and its a little bit of both. Somebody is flat out not telling the truth period.


I'm guessing he thought he had permission until just a few weeks ago. Therefore, his cameras were still up.


----------



## hoyt-a-tack (Aug 2, 2007)

15 pages and Im still lost


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

hoyt-a-tack said:


> Man this thread is exciting. Almost as good as the Carbon Element caper from last year.


Better than your wife's soap opera, that's for sure.


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
One of them is not telling the truth. So far I'm siding with the OP.
Phil


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

James Vee said:


> This does NOT make you a landowner. Just sayin'


Doesn't matter if he's the LO or not. He just said him or his father never gave the guy permission.


----------



## T-head125 (Jul 5, 2005)

Whoever is right, they better hope so, since this is the interweb - there is a lot of documentation to support a case of...

Defamation—also called calumny, vilification, traducement, slander (for transitory statements), and libel (for written, broadcast, or otherwise published words)—is the communication of a statement that makes a claim, expressly stated or implied to be factual, that may give an individual, business, product, group, government, or nation a negative image. It is usually a requirement that this claim be false and that the publication is communicated to someone other than the person defamed (the claimant).[1]

In common law jurisdictions, slander refers to a malicious, false,[2][not specific enough to verify] and defamatory spoken statement or report, while libel refers to any other form of communication such as written words or images.[3] Most jurisdictions allow legal actions, civil and/or criminal, to deter various kinds of defamation and retaliate against groundless criticism. Related to defamation is public disclosure of private facts, which arises where one person reveals information that is not of public concern, and the release of which would offend a reasonable person. "Unlike [with] libel, truth is not a defense for invasion of privacy."[4][not verified in body]

False light laws are "intended primarily to protect the plaintiff's mental or emotional well-being."[5] If a publication of information is false, then a tort of defamation might have occurred. If that communication is not technically false but is still misleading, then a tort of false light might have occurred.[5]

In most civil law jurisdictions, defamation is dealt with as a crime rather than a tort.[6]

A person who harms another's reputation may be referred to as a famacide, defamer, or slanderer. The Latin phrase famosus libellus means a libelous writing


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

In the business I'm in I've learned people will do some pretty stupid things to get what they want. People trespass on land to kill a monster. It's not right, but lets face it there will always be trespassers and poachers. BL has either got some huge brass ones, or just an idiot. Why would he post the pictures of a deer taken on land he does not have permission to hunt for the whole world to see? That just does not make any sense to me.

If BL is convicted of poaching and trespassing over this deal, I hope Pinger lets us know.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Next time you call the cops on someone, make sure you get the other guy to stay there and give his side........ it doesn't happen like that. And, as an ex LEO, you have someone who just joined the forum, and posted his first post in here as defnse............ doesn't meet my burden of proof that it ias actually him. Heck you disappeared for a while and we all know how easy it is to create an ID on here. I am not saying either are lying at this point, because things can change when you get the other side of the story, just like whn you get a suspect in an interview room, you have more to go on. With that said, it still seems pretty strange to me that he had permission for 5 to 7 years to hunt this land and the OP didn't know as an owner. If you had land with your dad, would he tell you who had permission.......pretty sure he would. If any side is a little fishy at this point, it is this one, since it popped out of nowhere, and like I said, father gave permission foran extended period of time, but the son doesn't know????? Jury is still out on this one.
> 
> Just as an opinion as an ex LEO anyway


Actually joined in '09 just doesn't post much.


----------



## PoisonSnake (Feb 10, 2005)

Interesting post about celebrity hunters. Funny thing, I watched a show the other evening that had Levi Morgan gun hunting in the state of MO. He was hunting somewhere in NW MO with a buddy of his. The first few days, Levi was doing the hunting. He had a fellow come in trespassing on the property of which he had permission to hunt. He did the right thing and called the landowner. I don't believe they ever caught the guy. But, here is what I found most interesting about the entire episode. After a few days, Levi had been pretty much skunked. So, he turned the rifle over to his camera man and he took the camera for the morning. A small 1.5 to 2.5 year old 8-pointer walks by and his partner hammers it. While they are in the stand still doing the "after the kill" footage, a second buck walks up. It appears it was a 2.5 year old. So, the first shooter hands the camera over to Levi Morgan and he hammers that buck. Immediately, while still in stand, the video footage moves to Levi Morgan. He hasn't a stitch of blaze orange on his person. One cannot say with certainty that they didn't film the "after the shot" footage of Levi 2.5 hours after the shot. But, it appears that he shot a MO buck without blaze orange on his person. I know the show also showed him walking up on his downed buck without a blaze orange cap on. So, the 50 dollar question is this... was Levi Morgan in the wrong? Based on the evidence, I would say more than likely. And, if the MDC wished to get nasty, they could probably fine him for that deer.


----------



## Spiker (Oct 25, 2004)

This is soooo entertaining :thumbs_up


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

snapps said:


> I like it when people post when they only get one side of the story


Or when they have no idea what is going on in a thread because they can't comprehend what they read.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

PoisonSnake said:


> Interesting post about celebrity hunters. Funny thing, I watched a show the other evening that had Levi Morgan gun hunting in the state of MO. He was hunting somewhere in NW MO with a buddy of his. The first few days, Levi was doing the hunting. He had a fellow come in trespassing on the property of which he had permission to hunt. He did the right thing and called the landowner. I don't believe they ever caught the guy. But, here is what I found most interesting about the entire episode. After a few days, Levi had been pretty much skunked. So, he turned the rifle over to his camera man and he took the camera for the morning. A small 1.5 to 2.5 year old 8-pointer walks by and his partner hammers it. While they are in the stand still doing the "after the kill" footage, a second buck walks up. It appears it was a 2.5 year old. So, the first shooter hands the camera over to Levi Morgan and he hammers that buck. Immediately, while still in stand, the video footage moves to Levi Morgan. He hasn't a stitch of blaze orange on his person. One cannot say with certainty that they didn't film the "after the shot" footage of Levi 2.5 hours after the shot. But, it appears that he shot a MO buck without blaze orange on his person. I know the show also showed him walking up on his downed buck without a blaze orange cap on. So, the 50 dollar question is this... was Levi Morgan in the wrong? Based on the evidence, I would say more than likely. And, if the MDC wished to get nasty, they could probably fine him for that deer.


What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## PoisonSnake (Feb 10, 2005)

Nothing... other than to point out these folks are human. And, they need to be more careful about what they put on film sometimes.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

snapps said:


> Ok boys lets here what you gotta say now!


Were you lying about knowing Brandon?


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, go to sleep and miss a bunch. Thisthread keeps getting better. Glad to see Pinger back on and clarifying us a few things. 

Pinger IS LANDOWNER OR LEGAL REPRESENTATIVE of that land
Pinger states NO PERMISSION EVER given to feve................ thus a big problem for feve
Feve response still insufficient and inaccurate to what was in video. 

I am again still out on this, however, Pinger seems to be gaining strength. For example...... if this went to court right now, Pinger would probably win it. If him and his father show up and say the feve never had permission and feve couldn't produce documented proof....... it is over. 

However, I still think there is missing info and I wouldn't be ready for court yet. 

Pinger, some of us have been trying to get this straightened out the rightway and not jumping on either side as of yet (as it SHOULD be before we side with folks we never met). Do you happen to have any documentation that would gve your side strength? You don't even have to post it as that would cause problems if this goes to court. You missed a bit last night so I hope you have read up on it. There are a few on here (me included) that are playing devils advocate for both sides to try and get the WHOLE truth out (not calling you are him a liar yet). I understand you are ticked and like stated above, in the legal side, you seem to have a pretty strong case, we would just like to see it all before we make up our mind. 

And just for the morning crowd, yes, after rereading my posts from last night, I can see how someone might think I was siding with Pinger, but I was not. There is nothing that states that and all of my posts include "if". 

Snapps you there.......... don't hve as much time today, but Im still here. Whatch got:wink:


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

draw_back22 said:


> Snapps has never been to Iowa. That was called stirring the pot, but his wanting to hear both sides of the story before believing what one kid put on here is a valid point.


So snapps is a liar too. I don't care if he was trying to get people worked up or not, a lie is a lie. And we should believe him from now on because...


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> What does this have to do with anything?


Has to do with breaking the law which goes along with trespass


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, I am with you...and frankly Mr. Snapps has had some good points that the majority seemed to want to dismiss. Bottom line is it is ridiculous how many jumped on the OP's bandwagon based on nothing but circumstancial "evidence", heresay, and a one-sided story. Why any AT member that doesn't know either the OP, the accused, or the full story would just assume the OP is telling nothing but 100% truth, and declare the accused as "guilty" is beyond me. Even now, the accused makes a post with his side and there are posts that assert that he must me the one telling untruths? Really? Why is that...because he appears on outdoors video? Or is it just a given in today's society that you are always "guilty until proven innocent"?
> 
> Someone asked what plausible reason could there be for the trail cam pic off the OP's property. I almost posted the very simple answer last night that "at one time he had permission to be there" but thought better of it considering the mob had already made their minds up that the accused just must have done something terribly wrong.
> 
> ...


I agree. I guess most dont care about the truth anymore. And I am like you, if it was me and turned out to be false, I would own part of that farm by the time it was over.:wink:


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

draw_back22 said:


> LOL. I like the one about everyone from Oklahoma being related. Good one. Fact is you all were getting in Pinger's corner without hearing BL's side. I guess we're all guilty until proven innocent. You're right Snapps nor I knew anything about the situation, but snapps had enough sense to wait to hear both sides of the story. Now that it's out everyone can make their own opinion. I choose to believe BL has had permission to hunt, and Pinger's mad at him and wants to come to an internet forum to slam him.


Snapps kept saying to wait for both opinions but kept trying to convince that pinger was a liar and the BL was right. How did he know BL was right when he didn't have both sides of the story?


----------



## Hook29 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm so addicted to this thread!


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Booner Chaser said:


> So snapps is a liar too. I don't care if he was trying to get people worked up or not, a lie is a lie. And we should believe him from now on because...


Believe what? He's got a good point in wanting to hear both sides of the story.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

IndianaArcher7 said:


> Have you read this whole thread? This has zero to do with Winke. It's not even the main show, odds are they've never met.


I did read the whole thread but got messed up in all the pages. I realize it is not Bill, but someone for Midwest Whitetail. But it actually does have some to do with Winke. This guy is on Winke's staff. If this guy was indeed trespassing, Winke would most likely fire him. Odds are Winke probably has a say in who becomes part of the pro-staff. I doubt he just lets some guys behind computers hire some random hunters to represent Bill's show.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> First off I'm not a kid I am 30 years old and have 2 kids of my own. I farm with my father 50/50 so that makes me the landowner. Once again I will say this BL has never and will never have premission to hunt this land. I tried to be nice about this whole thing and he still has the Gaul to use a pic that he got while trespassing to further himself. So yeah that pissed me off a little bit. Wouldn't it piss you off?


So there you go. Lafever is a liar and I don't believe his story at all. Who doesn't know how long they have had permission to hunt a piece of land? He said 5-7 years, which is it?


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Booner Chaser said:


> Snapps kept saying to wait for both opinions but kept trying to convince that pinger was a liar and the BL was right. How did he know BL was right when he didn't have both sides of the story?


No, he was stating that the story didn't make any sense, and not to believe the first thing you hear. There's always two sides.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Your disappointment is the real shame in this whole thread. Guys like you either haven't read all the info, have misunderstood, or just unfortunately convict Winke and MWW. It's been noted many times, but Winke hasn't been accused of anything.
> 
> Post exactly like this makes my point perfectly that the OP better be ready to provide some proof in his accusations. The ramifications of this thread to Winke and his show is evident right here.


I apologize I was reading quickly and got some stuff mixed up. It happens. Sorry I'm not perfect. I originally thought that Winke was the one being accused of trespassing, but its not. It's someone on MWW's staff. Is that better?


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow go to a meeting and come back and I've gained 25 pages.

Tapping at work on my Droid.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you honestly think that if this went to court that you would get part of the farm as a result? Cmon. LOL!!

Feve is just another run of the mill TV hunter. A position any Joe Schmo could hold. Not a high profile case that would involve much at all.





rgcanfield86 said:


> I agree. I guess most dont care about the truth anymore. And I am like you, if it was me and turned out to be false, I would own part of that farm by the time it was over.:wink:


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

The only thing that is for certain is we'll never know all the facts from both parties. The only way to know who is lying and who is telling the truth is if BL is convicted of trespassing, or if Pinger is convicted of slander.

I'll know who to believe when I see the documentation of who the guilty party is.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Stump Shooter said:


> Do you honestly think that if this went to court that you would get part of the farm as a result? Cmon. LOL!!
> 
> Feve is just another run of the mill TV hunter. A position any Joe Schmo could hold. Not a high profile case that would involve much at all.


If he is found NOT guilty, and decides to sue for slander, I bet he would get a good chunk of money due to his position and how much he could lose just by being charged. Saying that farm is a figure of speech, point being he would probably sue and win receiving a monetary settlement. Besides, I didn't say how big of a piece, but you would have to figure that if it costs him his job, he would at least get 1 year salary out of it. Just sayin


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

draw_back22 said:


> Believe what? He's got a good point in wanting to hear both sides of the story.


Yes, you've said that. I agree, we need both sides of the story to get a final verdict. Ok? Can we end that now?


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

If feve wanted to settle this like adults, he should pm pinger with some way to meet up. If feve is innocent, it should be no problem for him to show up at pingers door so they can get this ironed out. What's wrong with that plan snapps?


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> If feve wanted to settle this like adults, he should pm pinger with some way to meet up. If feve is innocent, it should be no problem for him to show up at pingers door so they can get this ironed out. What's wrong with that plan snapps?


not answering for snapps,....................but I would be bored again if that happened:wink:


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> If feve wanted to settle this like adults, he should pm pinger with some way to meet up. If feve is innocent, it should be no problem for him to show up at pingers door so they can get this ironed out. What's wrong with that plan snapps?


Wow, look what I missed, I see Boner Chaser is smashing me, Boner you must be pingers little buddy cause you won't let it go since he have now herd both sides of the story.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

snapps said:


> Wow, look what I missed, I see *Boner Chase*r is smashing me, Boner you must be pingers little buddy cause you won't let it go since he have now herd both sides of the story.


This has nothing to do with the thread but I LOL'd when I read this. :lol:


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> This has nothing to do with the thread but I LOL'd when I read this. :lol:


x2:darkbeer:


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

Usually when you have 2 sides of the story that are in completely different directions the truth is somewhere in the middle. I read the whole thread. 

Heres my rationalization:

my guess would be at one point BL did have permission to hunt the farm 5-7 years ago and never followed up to make sure he still had permission. The young gun Pinger steps in and tells his dad he wants to control the hunting on his farm. This changes the game completely if BL was not communicating with the land owner. At some point these 2 guys talked and Pinger made it clear nomore hunting. BL showed his pictures of the buck on the show however we don't know if this was recorded before or after Pinger and BL talked. 

The end result is it is clear Pinger and his father are in charge of the land. Therefore their house their rules. 

A point being missed here about the camera missing is Pinger found it, didn't know who's it was therefore at that point it's his because it is on his property. He only needs to give it back if he wants to give it back. 

As far as BL he has no dog in this fight unless he can show proof of permission with actual dates written by Pinger or his father. 

The total truth will never come out so here is the line we draw. Pinger's house Pingers Rules. BL knows where Pinger stands on his rules now, so if the rules are not followed now it's time to prosecute to the fullest extent.

And if it were me and I owned the property I would be monotoring heavily.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Pingers' story has never changed one bit it has been the same. Feve's story doesn't match what he said on TV and what he is saying on here. So to me it seems that Pinger is telling the truth so far. I don't know either of them, nor am I friends with either of them. But to me Feve is SOL because he hasn't or can't produce and written document with permission to hunt on it so all the LO Pinger and his Father have to do is say he never had permission then they are golden and in the right. Now what seems odd to me is Feve's picture from tv appears to be taken from the same spot on pingers' property. The question then is how does he have a picture that was taken on his best friends land and it appears to be from someone elses land?


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Pingers' story has never changed one bit it has been the same. Feve's story doesn't match what he said on TV and what he is saying on here. So to me it seems that Pinger is telling the truth so far. I don't know either of them, nor am I friends with either of them. But to me Feve is SOL because he hasn't or can't produce and written document with permission to hunt on it so all the LO Pinger and his Father have to do is say he never had permission then they are golden and in the right. Now what seems odd to me is Feve's picture from tv appears to be taken from the same spot on pingers' property. The question then is how does he have a picture that was taken on his best friends land and it appears to be from someone elses land?


Because the Feve is lying. 

Bottom Line Pinger made it clear where he stands, therefore moving forward it's as clear as cyrstal.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Now we are gettin down to it. They call it educated reasoning, which is what all this is about. Glad people are picking up on the WHOLE story we have received thus far.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Wow, go to sleep and miss a bunch. Thisthread keeps getting better. Glad to see Pinger back on and clarifying us a few things.
> 
> Pinger IS LANDOWNER OR LEGAL REPRESENTATIVE of that land
> Pinger states NO PERMISSION EVER given to feve................ thus a big problem for feve
> ...


Detective, all I was trying to do was prove a point, pinger came on here to bash someone for trespassing, poaching, and theft, everyone jumps on his bandwagon, after reading your first post I thought you did to. I realize know your are a common sense guy who wants the facts. I apologize If I put you in that catagory, but hopefully time will tell on this turnout. 

ps you have to admit this is a damn good thread.


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

Pinger, call judge Judy so we can all get the final verdict.


----------



## lawman882 (Feb 8, 2006)

tacticalj said:


> So if he's trespassing then why not call your sheriff or conservation officer and let them handle it. It's illegal and that would make priceless video for his viewers, not that he'd show it. Maybe the law would take all his equipment for evidence!


Because it's a lot more fun (and gratifying) to catch him red-handed and beat the hell out of him...People getting beat for trespassing tend to leave a lot of equipment behind when they haul tail and run.


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

LMMJS said:


> There is always two sides to every story!


3 sides. his, theirs and the truth


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

snapps said:


> Detective, all I was trying to do was prove a point, pinger came on here to bash someone for trespassing, poaching, and theft, everyone jumps on his bandwagon, after reading your first post I thought you did to. I realize know your are a common sense guy who wants the facts. I apologize If I put you in that catagory, but hopefully time will tell on this turnout.
> 
> ps you have to admit this is a damn good thread.


Outstanding thread, that is the fun part. I did typ that first one to stir a little of the pot so to speak, but I was bored and it added to the thread some. And not a Det, was just a good investigating officer......got out before getting Det:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Matt Musto said:


> So there you go. Lafever is a liar and I don't believe his story at all. Who doesn't know how long they have had permission to hunt a piece of land? He said 5-7 years, which is it?


I don't. Literally I don't. I would have to do some long thinking and looking at the calendar to figure out how many years I have been hunting NEMO farm I hunt by permission. Without in depth calculating, I would throw out 12-15 years. And nope, I have zero documentation to prove anything.

So, based on your conclusion that Lafever is a liar...I must be too, right? Must be one way or the other, which is it? LOL

BTW, I have gotten mixed up in situations where a landowner has given me permission and then another "important party" threw a fit and insisted that I didn't have permission. This has involved a landowner's wife on one place, a landowner's farmer tenant on another, and a landowner's brother/care taker. In the husband/wife deal, I had written permission from the husband and wife threatened to call the police on me for trespassing. Am I the only one that thinks it is quite possible that the Dad (the actual landowner) really did give permission and the son didn't even know about it?


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

snapps said:


> Wow, look what I missed, I see Boner Chaser is smashing me, Boner you must be pingers little buddy cause you won't let it go since he have now herd both sides of the story.


It took 16 pages, and over 450 posts to nearly make me spit out my coffee!


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

DocMort said:


> Pingers' story has never changed one bit it has been the same. Feve's story doesn't match what he said on TV and what he is saying on here. So to me it seems that Pinger is telling the truth so far. I don't know either of them, nor am I friends with either of them. But to me Feve is SOL because he hasn't or can't produce and written document with permission to hunt on it so all the LO Pinger and his Father have to do is say he never had permission then they are golden and in the right. Now what seems odd to me is Feve's picture from tv appears to be taken from the same spot on pingers' property. The question then is how does he have a picture that was taken on his best friends land and it appears to be from someone elses land?


Again.....he NEVER said the picture was from his friends land, he SAW the deer on that land. Everyone on here knows the camera was on Pingers land, during the time which Feve claimed to have permission. He could have filmed the show from his new property he claimed to obtain. Remember, this thing escalated Sept.20 when the show came out. The pics were in August. And I'll say this part again too...he didn't have written permission, but that doesn't mean the father never said he could hunt there. But now that there is conflict, you can bet your butt the father will back up his son, and say "What? Never heard of the guy"...We will never get the true story, bottom line.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thatmichhunter said:


> 3 sides. his, theirs and the truth


No doubt.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Pretty simple. Dude's not getting his camera back, and better not hunt the place again.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

bookmarking here


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

deffinatly looks like the same buck.


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

ohiobow said:


> easiest way to clear this up is a pic of the deed with your name on it:darkbeer: just beacause you farm there does not make you 50% owner


why would he have to prove that he is a owner if BL cant prove he had permission to hunt? Done put a picture of the deed pinger, noone would have any need for that here!


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Snapps I think you know more on this story than what you are telling. You kept questioning if pinger owned the property like you knew for a fact that he didn't. I mean you ask him that what 5 times. Then you stated about the permission I don't know how many times. And you backed up BL like you were his brother, but yet you don't even know him. You disapear on here for a while and come back on here just in time to see what BL has posted. Like you are good friends with him and didn't like him being run into the dirt so you went and called him to tell him what was going on and that he should get on here and comment on this. Then your cousin comes on here and defends you. What would you think?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

redlab said:


> Snapps I think you know more on this story than what you are telling. You kept questioning if pinger owned the property like you knew for a fact that he didn't. I mean you ask him that what 5 times. Then you stated about the permission I don't know how many times. And you backed up BL like you were his brother, but yet you don't even know him. You disapear on here for a while and come back on here just in time to see what BL has posted. Like you are good friends with him and didn't like him being run into the dirt so you went and called him to tell him what was going on and that he should get on here and comment on this. Then your cousin comes on here and defends you. What would you think?


good assumption, I do not know BL nor have I even seen the show, I just read where the OP was bashing this guy and for all I know He could be the one lying because he has something personal whith the guy. I just think we should hear both sides of the story before we judge someone. Do you agree to that redlab, if not then why?


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

draw_back22 said:


> I'm guessing he thought he had permission until just a few weeks ago.


That's what made me spit out my coffee. "Guessing" and slamming others for doing it? 
I just think it snapps on draw back 22.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Spurhunter said:


> That's what made me spit out my coffee. "Guessing" and slamming others for doing it?
> I just think it snapps on draw back 22.


Gee, Ok guys I will let the cat out of the bag, I have 29 usernames and 7 extra computers laying around. spurhunter is that a rooster in your avitar?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I see a bar fight in these two's future.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

saskguy said:


> i'm so glad i live in northern canada after reading threads like this,......hunting is a real kook show in many cases down there.


x2..


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

snapps said:


> Gee, Ok guys I will let the cat out of the bag, I have 29 usernames and 7 extra computers laying around. spurhunter is that a rooster in your avitar?


Naw,
That's my 100th turkey. Thanks for asking though!


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Spurhunter said:


> That's what made me spit out my coffee. "Guessing" and slamming others for doing it?
> I just think it snapps on draw back 22.


Again for the tenth time, he must have had permission at some point. Why would he be posting pics all over the net and tv of a deer on land that he was trespassing on?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

:77:


Spurhunter said:


> Naw,
> That's my 100th turkey. Thanks for asking though!


----------



## c44 (Jan 15, 2011)

T-head125 said:


> Whoever is right, they better hope so, since this is the interweb - there is a lot of documentation to support a case of...
> 
> Defamation—also called calumny, vilification, traducement, slander (for transitory statements), and libel (for written, broadcast, or otherwise published words)—is the communication of a statement that makes a claim, expressly stated or implied to be factual, that may give an individual, business, product, group, government, or nation a negative image. It is usually a requirement that this claim be false and that the publication is communicated to someone other than the person defamed (the claimant).[1]
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Plagerism is illegal also..


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Since this post has amused me for the lunch hour, and since everyone is being hyper-technical...I'll ad the following:



rgcanfield86 said:


> I am just bringing a Legal standpoint to the topic. This is how it would be scrutinized in court, thus, I am playing out like that.
> 
> The OP has accused Brandon of illegal activity. It is the OPs responsibility to PROVE Brandon is guilty, not Brandon proving himself innocent.


It isn't the OP's responsibility to prove Guilt...that is the State's responsibility. If the OP brings a civil action, then he has the burden of proof, but "Guilt" is not something that is proven in civil actions.

A criminal defendant has no obligation to prove anything in a criminal case. 



rgcanfield86 said:


> OP is still in the lead a little since any court would make Brandon produce the permission he attained (at least i all of the states I have lived in, but unknown in this one).


A criminal court cannot make any defendant produce anything...especially if the defendant never suggests the existence of anything. If the defendant says they had something, but doesn't have it any more, the trier of fact can draw whatever conclusions from that it/they want to...but a criminal court cannot force a defendant to produce something.



rgcanfield86 said:


> Not necessarily, certain states allow for people to act as the owner of the property in their absence.





DocMort said:


> Actually, it depends on the law.


Yes, in certain states, people other than the actual titled owner of real property can act with authority over the land, but that authority does not have greater affect than the actual land owner's unless it was contracted away by the actual owner. The titled owner can give permission for a person to use his land. The person exercising authority over the land, other than the actual owner, cannot revoke that permission unless there is a contract allowing this, or the actual land owner subsequently revoked the permission and informed the person acting under the "color" of ownership and authority to revoke the permission on his behalf.



rgcanfield86 said:


> Pinger IS LANDOWNER OR LEGAL REPRESENTATIVE of that land
> 
> ...... if this went to court right now, Pinger would probably win it. If him and his father show up and say the feve never had permission and feve couldn't produce documented proof....... it is over.


See above. The only way to be the recognized legal owner of real property is to be the titled owner. And, unless the legal owner contracts the right away, the legal owner's grant of permission will always usurp the legal representative's desire.

As far as who wins now...it will largely depend on the criminal trespass laws of each individual state. Civil laws have an easier burden, but in some states, it ain't criminal trespassing until after you have been told it is by the owner/representative, and refuse to leave, or if actual communication forbidding tresspassing has been previously communicated.



rgcanfield86 said:


> If he is found NOT guilty, and decides to sue for slander, I bet he would get a good chunk of money due to his position and how much he could lose just by being charged.


Just because a person is found "not guilty" does not mean that they will automatically win a civil case for slander. Additionally, in order to receive any damages related to a slander case, it must be proven first that the statements when made were known to be false, and also that the person against whom they were made suffered a pecuniary loss as a reszult of the statements. Just because they are said, even if wrong, does not mean thay are slanderous...

and now, I'm subscribed.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

draw_back22 said:


> Again for the tenth time, he must have had permission at some point. Why would he be posting pics all over the net and tv of a deer on land that he was trespassing on?


That's your arguement, really? No person in this country would ever step on someone's property unless they had permission?


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> That's your arguement, really? No person in this country would ever step on someone's property unless they had permission?


Would you post pics that aired nationally if you were trespassing?


----------



## ChrisHannon (Aug 22, 2011)

draw_back22 said:


> Would you post pics that aired nationally if you were trespassing?


People do dumb things.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

draw_back22 said:


> Would you post pics that aired nationally if you were trespassing?


people trespass every day, also not everyone watches that show...if he did it on my land he would have gotten off scott free


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

draw_back22 said:


> Again for the tenth time, he must have had permission at some point. Why would he be posting pics all over the net and tv of a deer on land that he was trespassing on?


Maybe because the chances for anybody to see that it really is from a land he is trespassing on is very very slim, in fact close to zero.

I am not saying he has been trespassing or not.
But it would not surprise me if he was.
I guess I just wait and see what happens in this case to see who the liar is


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

ChrisHannon said:


> People do dumb things.


Yea, like only listening to half the story and beleiving it.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

http://youtu.be/dWhDI3ZFzm8

Which one do you think the streaker is? Pinger or BL?


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> I see a bar fight in these two's future.


This.

I'm pretty sure this is the first time I've read 17 pages of a thread on AT. I think we should randomly pick a jury and make a decision, I can't read anymore.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

draw_back22 said:


> http://youtu.be/dWhDI3ZFzm8
> 
> Which one do you think the streaker is? Pinger or BL?


That is the funniest thing I have ever seen right there.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Coldone said:


> This.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the first time I've read 17 pages of a thread on AT. *I think we should randomly pick a jury and make a decision,* I can't read anymore.


I agree.

If you would have told me on page 1, this would go 17 pages, I would a told you you were crazy.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Looking at the statements from those who assert they are the principal parties...there sure is a lot of inconsistent consistencies...



Pinger335 said:


> I was watching midwest whitetails tonight when I noticed a buck that looked familiar. What do you guys think same "BIG 11", oh and by the way *I kicked this guy off my land earlier this year*. What a liar. I think he miss spoke in the video should have been a piece of land that I never had permission to hunt. I hope he is dumb enough to come back.


Almost makes it sound like the OP physically found this guy on his land and ran him off...which later, is not what actually happened...



Pinger335 said:


> Just to make this clear I in no way want to run down the midwest whitetail show or Winke, It just caught me off gaurd that this guy would do this, but *after all the lies that he told me when I talked to him I can't say that I am surprised.* *I let him go in and get his stands out of my land and the next day a camera that was 15 feet from one of his stands was gone.* Unfortunatly I have no proof of the theft or I would have nailed him for it. I will have to keep a closer eye on things now that he is still gunning for this buck. Sometimes just telling someone no isn't enough.


Which conversation? There were obviously 2 between the parties...the original call from BL, and the ollow-up from the OP. What lies?



feve said:


> Well first off there is two sides to every story. I am the person who posted this buck as one of my hit list bucks and he is.* I had permission to hunt "Pingers" farm from his father for the last 5-7 years, and made shure to call or stop by and ask each year.** As i did this year twice the second after i had found that i had a trail camera stolen. So i went and talked to him a second time and he told me to contact his son* to see if it was ok with him to hunt also. So thats when *i got his sons cell phone number and did call him.* He said no i already have too many guys hunting there. And im having problems with people riding fourwheelers through there. *I said ok may i go in and get my stands out. He said thats fine go ahead. The next day i get a call from Pinger saying that i took his trail camera? I told him that i too had a camera stolen and also a tree stand stolen* and he insisted that i took it. Well the last thing im gonna do is steal something when he knew i was going in there to get my stuff and especially after *i had already contacted the local sherrifs dept about my camera being stolen the previous day. *So after a long discussion about this matter he finally admitted to taking my camera saying he didnt know whos it was and that he would give it back. Well i have yet to see it and who knows where my stand is? I did talk to a deputy about my camera and legally they cant make Pinger give it back to me because it was on his land. And as far as the big 11 goes i have seen him on one of my best friends farms very close to that area so thats why ill be hunting him. I hope this clears up any misunderstandings about this matter and i will make shure the deputy sees this thread just to see what has been written. Its too bad these matters cant be handled like adults instead of bashing people behind a keyboard.... Brandon Lafever.


Appears that BL "believed" he had permission to hunt in the past, and that he knew who the land owner was. (Land owner identity has been subsequently confirmed, and it does no appear that the OP is the legal owner) Permission to hunt from the OP denied, but permission to go get the stands given. Doesn't sound like anyone was "kicked off" per the first post.

BL contact sheriff's office about missing cam and stand. Those who knowingly trespass rarely contact law enforcement to tell them that stuff was stolen from the land they were trespassing on...cuz they at a minimum implicitly admit to trespassing.

The second call occurrs...this one from the OP to BL.

Curiously, the OP never said anything about cell phone calls, father's or his taking of the cam in his original postings...only came after BL posted.



Pinger335 said:


> First off I didn't know of any deer on my land. *I pulled his camera before he called me and didn't know for sure it was even his. He never mentioned his camera was missing until I called him about my buddy's missing camera.* If someone who says they had permission had something come up missing, wouldn't they ask the landowner about?
> 
> As for disappearing I have kids that I would rather give my attention to rather then this guy.


Actually...he did mentionto theperson who is the legal owner of the land that his cam was missing, if BL's post is believed...and why didn't the OP tell him he had the cam when BL called him to ask permission, and then be allowed to retrieve his stands when prmission was denied?

How would the OP "know for sure" or not if the cam was BL's before he talked to him.

Why is there no mention of BL's claimed communications with the OP's father prior to any phone calls to the OP from BL?

How do standes exist for 5-7 years on this property with no one noticing them, saying anything about it, or doing anything about it until now?

Why would someone who is trespassing call the "owner" of the land and ask for "continued" permission to hunt, after being told by the actual owner to do this, and then ask to get his stuff that is already on the land?



Pinger335 said:


> First off I'm not a kid I am 30 years old and have 2 kids of my own. *I farm with my father 50/50 so that makes me the landowner. Once again I will say this BL has never and will never have premission to hunt this land.* I tried to be nice about this whole thing and he still has the Gaul to use a pic that he got while trespassing to further himself. So yeah that pissed me off a little bit. Wouldn't it piss you off?


See my first ost on this topic...but just because the OP farms it with his father, 50/50, unless his name is onthe recorded title, he is not the "legal' owner.

Way to many questions that exist on the question of "permission"...the underlying facts...especially the ones that have not been refuted by the OP...the converstaions between BL and the OP's father, result in a big hole. Further, I'm not sure why the OP didn't mention the additional back ground facts, leaving out the significance of BL and his father's communication(s), like the phone calls....

When the onion is peeled back on the statements of the principals involved, it leads to more questions than any of them have answered...but the questions do appear to point a certain direction...a direction that any prosecutor or defense attorney is going to easily see...


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> Yea, like only listening to half the story and beleiving it.


Are you not in fact doing that? You believe the guy that just says well I had permission 5-7 years ago so that makes it ok. Why is it then he called and asked for permission after his stuff was already out there? 

And as for the legal ramifications to me if he wins, what about the fact that there will be a case on file that the guy that's only proof is him saying "I thought I had permission" will be on the books and brought up on every other trespassing case in the state. If that's the case nobody wins, do they?


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote Originally Posted by Binney59 View Post
I agree that the "I cant babysit my people" comment is BS, but in his defense, maybe he gets people hating on his guys for frivolous things out of jealously and that his way of saying I will look into it. I have never seen the show and dont know the guy from adam, but could see someone commenting like that in the situation.

As for Snaps posing as Paul Harvey in wanting the rest of the story- who cares? The guy clearly trespassed and initially got a free pass because the landowner is a nice guy. Happens all the time. After he saw him flapping his gums about the land and lying about permission the land owner got angry and decided he should have went after him (completely understandable). Only issue is the show did not air until the guy was long gone from his land and that makes calling the cops a lot more difficult.

Better yet Snaps- humor us with a hypothetical story that could possibly justify this from the trespassers point of view and in any way impact the argument?



snapps said:


> I sure hope you read the other side of the story and then post a comment.



Gladly, sorry it took me so long, had to go through a thousand posts to make sure I didn't miss something. 

I still see this as a case of this Lefeve guy trespassing. He did come on here and claim that he has had permission for several years, but my father owns land (see how I didnt say I own- I did that for you!) and I have a high school acquaintance who told me he was hunting there recently. When I told him that he did not have permission he stated that he did from my Uncle who lives near by. I told him I doubted that was the case and he insisted that his dad got permission 3 years ago and just assumed that that permission was indefinite. I doubt he was given permission in the first place (anyone can claim that), but even if he was given permission, that Uncle passed away soon after and my father purchased the land. My point is that anyone can claim to have permission on an internet chat forum and that does not make it true and even when people have legitimate permission, that does not give them lifetime access to that land. The OP has made it clear that lefeve was never given permission, was told several times to get off the land, and has a history of trespassing in the area. He also went as far as to cast some serious doubts on the claim that lefeve even has a friend close by. 

BL put a pic of someone else's property on his show and claimed he had permission to be there well after that was no longer the case. That alone makes me seriously doubt his integrity. If he wants to talk about the big 11, then show it on the property you have permission to hunt, not on property you at best were kicked out of and at worst never had permission in the first place.


----------



## ChrisHannon (Aug 22, 2011)

snapps said:


> Yea, like only listening to half the story and beleiving it.


Hope your not reffering to me, Ive been following this thing since it first came up...

and if you are, well now I see (since ive read this whole thing) why 99% of the people in this thread dont like you.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> That's your arguement, really? No person in this country would ever step on someone's property unless they had permission?


I guess I'm an idiot for thinking that a guy would risk his reputaion and get into legal troubles for posting a deer pic aired nationally from land he was trespassing on. I'm not saying I believe either one, just that it sounds a little funny to me.

Again, we will never know the true facts. And until there is proof of who is the guilty party, the arguement will go on.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Are you not in fact doing that? You believe the guy that just says well I had permission 5-7 years ago so that makes it ok. Why is it then he called and asked for permission after his stuff was already out there?
> 
> And as for the legal ramifications to me if he wins, what about the fact that there will be a case on file that the guy that's only proof is him saying "I thought I had permission" will be on the books and brought up on every other trespassing case in the state. If that's the case nobody wins, do they?


All I'm saying is you own the land you can press charges cause you did not give him permission to hunt right?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Rolo, you make some very good points in your above post.

the biggest issues are going to be with the OP's dad, and his conversations with Lafever. Of which I doubt we (here on AT) will ever be truly enlightened on.

My guess is we have already got about all the (supposed?) facts we are going to get. I'd guess this is about to peter out!


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

draw_back22 said:


> I guess I'm an idiot for thinking that a guy would risk his reputaion and get into legal troubles for posting a deer pic aired nationally from land he was trespassing on. I'm not saying I believe either one, just that it sounds a little funny to me.
> 
> Again, we will never know the true facts. And until there is proof of who is the guilty party, the arguement will go on.


I could completely see this happening, especially if the person doing the dishonest things felt pressure for deadlines, pressure to produce, etc. Look at that dude from Whitetail Properties that allegedly shot a penned deer and tried to pass it off as fair chase and occuring on the land he is trying to sell. Seems like he is asking for trouble, but that didnt keep him from doing it (allegedly :wink


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

This is the longest thread in AT history I think......Still watching from the sidelines and reserving judgement


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

draw_back22 said:


> I guess I'm an idiot for thinking that a guy would risk his reputaion and get into legal troubles for posting a deer pic aired nationally from land he was trespassing on. I'm not saying I believe either one, just that it sounds a little funny to me.
> 
> Again, we will never know the true facts. And until there is proof of who is the guilty party, the arguement will go on.


i think people would be surpise on what people would do to be on a hunting show


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

snapps said:


> All I'm saying is you own the land you can press charges cause you did not give him permission to hunt right?


Just to be clear, are you saying that if I hunt land my father owns and find someone else on it (knowing they do not have permission) that I could call the cops and they wouldnt do anything because I am not the legal landowner?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

ChrisHannon said:


> Hope your not reffering to me, Ive been following this thing since it first came up...
> 
> and if you are, well now I see (since ive read this whole thing) why 99% of the people in this thread dont like you.


I was agreeing with you Do you like me now?


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

i like the way pinger picks and chooses the ? he answers.... some might require to much thought.. ROLO brought up some very good ?'s and pinger just over looks them and goes back to picking on snapp...... that kind of makes bl's post seem more believable


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Binney59, you also make some very good points. Of which I believe that a good portion of people following this thread would draw a similiar conclusion.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Binney59 said:


> Just to be clear, are you saying that if I hunt land my father owns and find someone else on it (knowing they do not have permission) that I could call the cops and they wouldnt do anything because I am not the legal landowner?


Would you call the cops even if your dad even owned the land?


----------



## ChrisHannon (Aug 22, 2011)

snapps said:


> I was agreeing with you Do you like me now?


Alright, make that 98.5%


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Jellio said:


> This is the longest thread in AT history I think......Still watching from the sidelines and reserving judgement


not by a long shot!



Binney59 said:


> I could completely see this happening, especially if the person doing the dishonest things felt pressure for deadlines, pressure to produce, etc. Look at that dude from Whitetail Properties that allegedly shot a penned deer and tried to pass it off as fair chase and occuring on the land he is trying to sell. Seems like he is asking for trouble, but that didnt keep him from doing it (allegedly :wink


if you don't care, PM me more on this, as I am interested in knowing more.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

Binney59 said:


> Just to be clear, are you saying that if I hunt land my father owns and find someone else on it (knowing they do not have permission) that I could call the cops and they wouldnt do anything because I am not the legal landowner?




that's the way it is here in ohio the only person that can prosucute or remove ppl from the property is the landowner.. i hunt a property that get's lot of trespassers and last year i caught 8 ppl in ML season called the game warden and the only thing he could do was kick them off the property since they didn't have written permission and he couldn't get in contact with the Land owner


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

snapps said:


> Would you call the cops even if your dad even owned the land?


In a heartbeat. 

In fact, a close family friend used to have permission (while I was away at college and didnt hunt there) and he would have called the cops and wasnt even family.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Binney59 said:


> In a heartbeat.
> 
> In fact, a close family friend used to have permission (while I was away at college and didnt hunt there) and he would have called the cops and wasnt even family.


Then why didn't pinger if BL didn't have permission. I not buying the nice guy thing I'm just saying I think pinger wanted him to stop hunting there, and has something personal against BL.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Are you not in fact doing that? You believe the guy that just says well I had permission 5-7 years ago so that makes it ok. Why is it then he called and asked for permission after his stuff was already out there?
> 
> And as for the legal ramifications to me if he wins, what about the fact that there will be a case on file that the guy that's only proof is him saying "I thought I had permission" will be on the books and brought up on every other trespassing case in the state. If that's the case nobody wins, do they?


Will you answer Rolo's post


----------



## Josh Wright (Apr 18, 2011)

Never read through a deal this long on AT and I finally made it to the end of this one for me.

Who owns the land?

Seems to me the deed is is on Pinger's dads name, which means his dad will have to press charges.

I personally think BL is full of it on the permission thing. It sounds to me he hasn't talked to the landowner every year to make sure he can still hunt it every season. Kind of a 'ask for forgivess' rather than 'permission' deal to me.

If Pinger is the landowner, then he should quit messing around and being 'nice guy' and press charges. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

ohiobow said:


> i like the way pinger picks and chooses the ? he answers.... some might require to much thought.. ROLO brought up some very good ?'s and pinger just over looks them and goes back to picking on snapp...... that kind of makes bl's post seem more believable


Ask away buddy I have nothing to hide. He did talk to my father the night before he called me and my father called me before he did telling me that another deer hunting buddy was going to calling me and that he had told him no but to ask me. When BL called me mind you didn't have my number or ever meet me before, but supposedly been hunting out here legally for the past 5-7 years, his first words "hi buddy, how's it going" how could I be his buddy never seeing him before. Never mentioned his camera to my father or myself at this point. What else do you want to know?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

snapps said:


> Will you answer Rolo's post


Rolo's questions are valid only if you believe BL's story. For a guy that has been accused of being a poacher, trespasser, and a liar he didn't have much of a reaction. He gave a quick run down of his version but didn't put much effort in to defending himself. It seemed like he just wanted this thing to go away. Not the reaction you would expect from someone that did not do those things.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

I've got a question Pinger. If you say he's NEVER had permission to hunt your land, and he's been hunting illegally for 3 years now why did you let him go retrieve his stands as stated in one of your first posts? Why would he come ask you (or your dad) if he could retrieve his stands if he's never had permission?


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't understand why you guys are defending BL. All the guy has to do is post a picture of the written permission that was given to him. If he doesn't have that, then he was illegally trespassing, even if he was verbally told he could hunt.

Here's what doesn't make sense to me, if someone was hunting the same land for the last 5-7 years I think I would of at least run into him one time. He was more likely sneaking in on the place the last 3 years.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Rolo's questions are valid only if you believe BL's story. For a guy that has been accused of being a poacher, trespasser, and a liar he didn't have much of a reaction. He gave a quick run down of his version but didn't put much effort in to defending himself. It seemed like he just wanted this thing to go away. Not the reaction you would expect from someone that did not do those things.


Actually...I don't believe either one with any certainty...but there are enough consistent inconsistencies in the posts that lean in a certain direction...the biggest issue that I have with all of it is the the OP's first post did not tell anywhere near the whole story, and created an appearance of something that factually did not happen...

Only after BL made his post did the OP verify that certain aspects of what BL stated were in fact true. Skepticism has funny effects on people.

As far as reactions, and over or under reactions...I have seen all sorts of them, but the majority of what BL posted as fact has been confirmed by the OP (later). There's also the old saying about protesting too much...the only person involved in this saga who continues to protest is the OP...not saying either the OP or BL are not telling the truth...just making an observation...

As with any story, there are several sides, several versions, and several interpretations of who said precisely what to whom...looking for the common facts that are agreed on helps develop a clearer picture...the only person in this saga we haven't heard from is the OP's father...the problem lies when a whole bunch of relevant facts are not originally told, and only verified after the other side has brought them to light...

What both sides agree on is: BL contacted the father, who said contact the OP. BL did contact the OP. The OP then called BL. The OP has BL's cam. None of this information was ever mentioned by the OP until BL made his post...inquiring minds would want to know why the OP left all this stuff out.

What we are now left with is the simple question of: Whether permission to hunt was ever sought before, and whether it was ever granted before? The only person who can answer those questions, and who we have not heard from, is the individual who had the authority to grant or not grant the permission to begin with...

Personally, I think the truth lies somewhere in the middle...the perception of the truth by the OP, BL, and a lot of posters is closer to the ends...


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Pinger335 said:


> Ask away buddy I have nothing to hide.


O.K...why didn't you post the whole story from the beginning...the phone calls and other interactions for example.

I have been called "buddy" or "bud" by a whole bunch of people I have never met before too...not going to draw a whole bunch of conclusions from that.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Binney59 said:


> Just to be clear, are you saying that if I hunt land my father owns and find someone else on it (knowing they do not have permission) that I could call the cops and they wouldnt do anything because I am not the legal landowner?


Generally, you could call the cops and they would "do something about it" under a theory of "apparent authority", such as removing the offender...but, as far as an arrest or criminal prosecution they will need the cooperation of the owner or the person having the actual authority to control the land to go any farther than removal from the property (assuming trespass is the only reason the cops are called).


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Booner Chaser said:


> Hey snapps, if I'm the boner chaser, why is your cousin watching vids of guys running naked down the street and posting them on a mostly male archery forum?


Yeah, but you got to admit that was funny stuff.

It's because I have a sense of humor.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

snapps said:


> read his second post


Here is Pinger's second post...
"No he has been illegally hunting mine for at least 3 years, just found out about it this year. As for the land next to mine he illegally trespassed and shot his 2010 buck off of it. Lied to the guy that found the deer and told him that he had permission."

So he is bashing him...how? If you are bashing someone when you say they were trespassin, then what has this world come to? The only bashing that would have happened had I found the trespasser is the bashing in of his face.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Booner Chaser said:


> Laughed the first time I saw it on tosh.o but what tosh said about the video was funnier than the actual video.


I don't watch it. What did he say?


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Made a poll...please post your opinion just for the heck of it. I think I'm not the only one who is curious to see what everyone else thinks.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1584955


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

draw_back22 said:


> I don't watch it. What did he say?


Little off topic, lol, but it was one of last season's episodes so I don't remember all of it. In the end, tosh says something along the lines of "and so he runs off, leaving a greasy imprint of his man salami on the window"


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Booner Chaser said:


> Little off topic, lol, but it was one of last season's episodes so I don't remember all of it. In the end, tosh says something along the lines of "and so he runs off, leaving a greasy imprint of his man salami on the window"


LOL. I was just looking for it and couldn't find it.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> So that's accusing in my book, false accusation or not, but still not bashing.


Then comming here on AT and posting all that is not bashing?


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Rolo said:


> O.K...why didn't you post the whole story from the beginning...the phone calls and other interactions for example.
> 
> I have been called "buddy" or "bud" by a whole bunch of people I have never met before too...not going to draw a whole bunch of conclusions from that.


I would imagine he didnt think it would become this heated of a debate and probably didnt want to spend 30 minutes typing out every single detail of the story. Actually this makes me believe him even more because he was less concerned about painting the perfect picture and more just wanting to vent about what a jerk he thought this BL guy is. I also lean towards believing the OP because he has stated several times that he will be allowing a handicapped hunt to take place on his land which shows me it is not a case of envy now that a nice buck has shown up. He leads me to believe he cares less about the deer than the principal of the whole thing and got pissed when BL flapped his gums about permission that he doesn't have and probably never did have just to look good on TV.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

snapps said:


> Hey Booner, I think Draw back22 likes your pole! i'm LMAO right now sorry billy had to do it.


You're an a**hole. Although I do like it. It's a good pole.

Not that there's anything wrong with that, right Scrape Juice?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Binney59 said:


> I would imagine he didnt think it would become this heated of a debate and probably didnt want to spend 30 minutes typing out every single detail of the story. Actually this makes me believe him even more because he was less concerned about painting the perfect picture and more just wanting to vent about what a jerk he thought this BL guy is. I also lean towards believing the OP because he has stated several times that he will be allowing a handicapped hunt to take place on his land which shows me it is not a case of envy now that a nice buck has shown up. He leads me to believe he cares less about the deer than the principal of the whole thing and got pissed when BL flapped his gums about permission that he doesn't have and probably never did have just to look good on TV.


Kinda like DL did with his story, to the point and went on, so why do you not beleive DL story then.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

snapps said:


> Then comming here on AT and posting all that is not bashing?


Nope.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

draw_back22 said:


> You're an a**hole. Although I do like it. It's a good pole.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that, right Scrape Juice?


And it officially just got weird...cricket cricket


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Booner Chaser said:


> And it officially just got weird...cricket cricket


Seriously I was thinking about doing that today. I'm glad you did, it ought to be a good one.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Binney59 said:


> I would imagine he didnt think it would become this heated of a debate and probably didnt want to spend 30 minutes typing out every single detail of the story. Actually this makes me believe him even more because he was less concerned about painting the perfect picture and more just wanting to vent about what a jerk he thought this BL guy is. I also lean towards believing the OP because he has stated several times that he will be allowing a handicapped hunt to take place on his land which shows me it is not a case of envy now that a nice buck has shown up. He leads me to believe he cares less about the deer than the principal of the whole thing and got pissed when BL flapped his gums about permission that he doesn't have and probably never did have just to look good on TV.


I don't think it would have taken very long to type the minute details that have been brought out...probably less time than posting the original pictures and link actually. As for motives, I really could care less. As for opening up "his" land for the disabled, if true, good for him...but subsequent, unrelated and not completed good acts do little to convince me who is telling the "truth"...I think there is at least some truth in the OP's statements and BL's statements...

About the good deeds thing...history has a way of demonstrating that some of those who do good deeds, and draw attention to themselves for doing the deed...are neither noble not unselfless, and many times what they hold themselves out to be, is a drastic contrast to what they actually are...for a recent example...think clergy/school teachers.

Not saying a thing about the OP...just saying that unrelated acts of selflessness don't necessarily make me a believer...

The other thing that is missing...pretty much no one on here has actually talked to either party or heard their explanation in person...just what has been posted...establishing credibility not only includes consistency, but what is observed is also just as important as what is heard...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Binney59 said:


> The guy clearly trespassed and initially got a free pass because the landowner is a nice guy.


You must have a different definition of "clear" than I do. Then again, clearly, so does several other posters in this thread.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

draw_back22 said:


> I've got a question Pinger. If you say he's NEVER had permission to hunt your land, and he's been hunting illegally for 3 years now why did you let him go retrieve his stands as stated in one of your first posts? Why would he come ask you (or your dad) if he could retrieve his stands if he's never had permission?


Well I talked with my father about this again and showed him a picture of BL. He said that maybe he gave BL permission 7 years ago *for one year*, but has not been giving him permission every year for the past 7. Don't you think that if after 7 years of asking permission my father would atleast know the guys name. He couldn't pick him out of a line-up.
Well if I was him I would of atleast tried to get my stuff back. It was my studity of letting him get them. I guess I wanted it to just end and be over with, but he just kept pushing the envelople. If he has been getting so many pics of this buck on his best friends ground why didn't he just use one of them. I wouldn't of cared then, but no he just had to be an arregant ass.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Rolo's questions are valid only if you believe BL's story. For a guy that has been accused of being a poacher, trespasser, and a liar he didn't have much of a reaction. He gave a quick run down of his version but didn't put much effort in to defending himself. It seemed like he just wanted this thing to go away. Not the reaction you would expect from someone that did not do those things.


I can positively tell you that if I were BL, his response would be the very most AT would get of me and likely mine would be much less. Like most the posts in this thing, you choose to judge based on something you assume.


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

After reading all of this I am placing my bets there is a little BS being pulled by both sides. 

Good luck to who ever is truly in the right and who ever out of these 2 is screwing the other get a life.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rolo said:


> O.K...why didn't you post the whole story from the beginning...the phone calls and other interactions for example.
> 
> I have been called "buddy" or "bud" by a whole bunch of people I have never met before too...not going to draw a whole bunch of conclusions from that.


I started this post to let people know that the pic of the deer was not in this newly aquired land and infact on mine. Wich he aquired while not having permission, even if he says that he did. Oh and there was a few more than 2 phone calls made and recieved. I tried to settle this issue and thought that it was, until I saw the pic on video.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Well I talked with my father about this again and showed him a picture of BL. He said that maybe he gave BL permission 7 years ago *for one year*, but has not been giving him permission every year for the past 7. Don't you think that if after 7 years of asking permission my father would atleast know the guys name. He couldn't pick him out of a line-up.
> Well if I was him I would of atleast tried to get my stuff back. It was my studity of letting him get them. I guess I wanted it to just end and be over with, but he just kept pushing the envelople. If he has been getting so many pics of this buck on his best friends ground why didn't he just use one of them. I wouldn't of cared then, but no he just had to be an arregant ass.






first he never had permission and now he may of had permission years ago.. you sure back peddle bad.. something has to be pointed out to you several times then your story starts changing more and more... but yet your the truth teller uh huh ok..


NEVER HAD PERMISSION WELL WAIT MAYBE YEARS AGO HE DID...


STOLE YOUR CAM HE'S THE ONE THAT CALLED THE COPS FOR THE STOLEN CAM....


YOUR AN AVID BOWHUNTER ON THIS LAND AND YOU HAVE NEVER ONCE RAN INTO HIM HIS STANDS OR HIS CAMS IN THAT TIME??? EITHER YOU KNEW HE HAD PERMISSION OR YOU CANNOT HUNT OR SCOUT WORTH A CRAP TO NOT NOTICE ANY OF THIS.. 


JUST TO MUCH BACK AND FORTH FROM YOU TO BE CONSIDERED BELIEVABLE.. BL CAME ON HERE STATED HIS POINT AND WAS DONE WITH IT. YOUR THE ONE WITH THE EVER CHANGING STORY AND THE PITTY ME I'M PISSED PARTY GET A LIFE


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Well I talked with my father about this again and showed him a picture of BL. He said that maybe he gave BL permission 7 years ago *for one year*, but has not been giving him permission every year for the past 7. Don't you think that if after 7 years of asking permission my father would atleast know the guys name. He couldn't pick him out of a line-up.
> Well if I was him I would of atleast tried to get my stuff back. It was my studity of letting him get them. I guess I wanted it to just end and be over with, but he just kept pushing the envelople. If he has been getting so many pics of this buck on his best friends ground why didn't he just use one of them. I wouldn't of cared then, but no he just had to be an arregant ass.


So now what your saying is he did have permission at one time... where your first post was he never had permission to be there.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

pinger335 said:


> i started this post to let people know that the pic of the deer was not in this newly aquired land and infact on mine. Wich he aquired while not having permission, even if he says that he did. Oh and there was a few more than 2 phone calls made and recieved. I tried to settle this issue and thought that it was, until i saw the pic on video.




do you have proof the pic was taken on your land???? If not then shut up and move on


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

cliffs?


----------



## zeewhiteone (Oct 31, 2010)

ohiobow said:


> do you have proof the pic was taken on your land???? If not then shut up and move on


Dude, read the EDIT post before you start saying things. He posted pictures showing that it was.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

ohiobow said:


> do you have proof the pic was taken on your land???? If not then shut up and move on


Yikes, this was covered many pages ago. This is one thing he does have good evidence for.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

ohiobow said:


> do you have proof the pic was taken on your land???? If not then shut up and move on


This was proven in this post: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1583768&p=1061985277#post1061985277


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

snapps said:


> Kinda like DL did with his story, to the point and went on, so why do you not beleive DL story then.


Fair enough question, I still choose to side with the landowner because I have still yet to see compelling reason not to. I also have been in similar situations with people who have inferred or perceived permission that go against the wishes of the actual land owner (as stated in previous posts). I get a sense that BL's post is mostly BS. This is not damning proof, but I find it very hard to believe that he has been stopping by at least once a year (and twice this year if I read his post correctly) and that the OP would not know about it or choose to lie about it. Is it possible- yes, do I buy it- no way. 

This has been a great thread and a lot of fun- thank you to the OP for letting us chime in and I hope you keep us posted with how this all ends up (if it moves beyond the internet).


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rolo I asked my father to begin with and he said that he didn't I asked him about this year and when he told me that he didn't know the name I assumed that he had never talked to him. It was only after showing him a pic did he think that maybe he talked with a guy that looked like that years ago. I walked around this year a little and there are tree stands through out my father's land as you guys insist I call it. I haven't tried to control trespassing until this year.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

ohiobow said:


> do you have proof the pic was taken on your land???? If not then shut up and move on


Speaking of posting on old news, it has been a while since someone chimed in stating they think it is the same deer- what do you think bud?


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Rolo I asked my father to begin with and he said that he didn't I asked him about this year and when he told me that he didn't know the name I assumed that he had never talked to him. It was only after showing him a pic did he think that maybe he talked with a guy that looked like that years ago. I walked around this year a little and there are tree stands through out my father's land as you guys insist I call it. I haven't tried to control trespassing until this year.


Have you ever hunted this property until this year?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

IndianaArcher7 said:


> Have you ever hunted this property until this year?


Of course I grew up hunting it. It has been in my family for atleast 100 years. I was into bow hunting until I had shoulder surgery in 2007. After that I couldn't pull back my bow so I sold it. I have enough strength in my arm to pull about 50 lbs and can only shot about a set of 4 to practice. I am way to shaky to attempt an ethical shot at a deer yet, but hopefully next year. I gun hunt still but mostly just sit in blind so not to get by crazy slug throwers


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Of course I grew up hunting it. It has been in my family for atleast 100 years. I was into bow hunting until I had shoulder surgery in 2007. After that I couldn't pull back my bow so I sold it. I have enough strength in my arm to pull about 50 lbs and can only shot about a set of 4 to practice. I am way to shaky to attempt an ethical shot at a deer yet, but hopefully next year. I gun hunt still but mostly just sit in blind so not to get by crazy slug throwers


Thanks, knowing that you haven't bow hunted the property at least the last three years helps me (and I'm sure others) to understand why you haven't ran into the fellow. I'm sure he only entered the property when bow season was in.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Up to only 2 pages back but can't hold tongue longer as it all wreaks like bs. Pinger you been dodging fair questions from the start or leaving out important info of having a father involved in the first place for whatever good reason you think is right. Is your father like pretty much incapable of answering the fine folks here directly the question if he let people on. This is like when a new manager comes in and fires everyone and wants to show who's boss. If we are to believe BL in that he was told to call you it would be because your basically the new guy taking over and you've put yer foot down..maybe you told yer dad how it should be or is gonna be when he obviousley a nice old guy? (that likely or probably used to allow people on..lol).. Good for you in securing the property down from just any o'le bushwahacker but to trash someones professioanl career with your "unsure" information is low down. The question of where bl is hunting or took video has never been answered...the confusion of trespass for tc pics versus videoing the aired hunt are just plain different cases. One has more to do with jealousy in him furthering his game video with the pic and the other is baseless as of yet. If I watching a show about a specific deer everyone is after I too would show the dang thing in it's best light or best pic. That's not to say I would go shoot it on yer property or ever go back to hunt it once told not to. Face it.. it's just a pic showcasing a spectacular deer that happened to be on your property at one point. You didn't even know deer were there by your own admission which points to you being an absent owner just now getting involved in your property. How does one farm and not see deer?. Let me guess, when you found out you had deer on yer land you asked to be compensated or offered to lease it? If not then your main goal was to shoot that thing yerself or reserve it for a young shooter as you mention..wish you all the luck on that. Regardless you have a certain intent to change things around there is my best understanding of pages 1-17 and that change means it used to be different...


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

"and my father called me before he did telling me that another deer hunting buddy was going to calling me and that he had told him no but to ask me."

say what? your dad referring to him as a deer hunting buddy implies that he knows him. It surely is not that dad thought the caller would be your buddy cause once again you didn't even know about deer there. Let me ask you this.. how many times did you hunt this land without knowing of deer there? Why did dad defer him to you..it's obvious why,, cause you came in and changed how it used to be.. just my exagerative unbelievably out this world 2 cents. wow that could never be the fact..wow that bl guilty as sin!!


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> I don't understand why you guys are defending BL. All the guy has to do is post a picture of the written permission that was given to him. If he doesn't have that, then he was illegally trespassing, even if he was verbally told he could hunt.
> 
> Here's what doesn't make sense to me, if someone was hunting the same land for the last 5-7 years I think I would of at least run into him one time. He was more likely sneaking in on the place the last 3 years.


BS dude... verbal may not be respected someplaces in a court but that doesn't make he who has it in the wrong especially in the eyes of their peers or real truthseekers... The sneaking comment sounds pessamistic if not ignorant of the fact that there was a big buck not to be disturbed before an actual hunt.He probaly didn't run into him cause neither likely there very often, especially Pinger, he didn't even know there was deer there..lol

ps- but then now I see Pinger saying somethign different about hunting there before.. guess we better go pull up where he says he didn't know deer there..lol what a bunch of BS!


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

Strungout, you've got the accused on video stating he's hunting this buck on a new property. You've also got his written post stating he's had permission for several years. You going to get strung out over that apparent discrepancy? Just asking out of curiosity, you've come late to the party, but for those of us who don't have a buck in this fight but are entertained by it, your energy is appreciated.

If I'm surprised by anything in this thread its the general lack of coping skills by hunters dealing with trespassing. I've been running in to schmucks on National Forest for decades. Can't count the times I've presented my taxpayer information to them and they don't have anything to prove they have a right to be there. And still they won't leave. Guess I'm fortunate its never been those celebrity types.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Quartermoons said:


> Strungout, you've got the accused on video stating he's hunting this buck on a new property. You've also got his written post stating he's had permission for several years. You going to get strung out over that apparent discrepancy? Just asking out of curiosity, you've come late to the party, but for those of us who don't have a buck in this fight but are entertained by it, your energy is appreciated.
> 
> If I'm surprised by anything in this thread its the general lack of coping skills by hunters dealing with trespassing. I've been running in to schmucks on National Forest for decades. Can't count the times I've presented my taxpayer information to them and they don't have anything to prove they have a right to be there. And still they won't leave. Guess I'm fortunate its never been those celebrity types.


Have read every page but for like maybe 3. Perhaps your not as attentive as you think cause the issue is not that he's been there...that is not being debated. It is however being debated whether he had permission or is a poacher and we now know it likely he did at some point have permission? The video is not proven to be the Pinger place nor did Pinger claim it to be.. he is "unsure" was the words used if not mistaken. Point is he throwing out the accusations of him poaching the 2010 deer off another's ground when it likely was shot on Pinger's land while he thought he had sutiable enough permission. So hey even if the video is of same ground it is still way before getting officially kicked off. 

yer national forest/ taxpayer thing makes no sense btw


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I can positively tell you that if I were BL, his response would be the very most AT would get of me and likely mine would be much less. Like most the posts in this thing, you choose to judge based on something you assume.


You wouldn't give a response on AT but would you send Pinger a PM, call him, or go talk in person? If he said these things about you and they were not true I'm assuming you would take some sort of action. I'm assuming this could affect his relationship with the show he films hunts for, according to Pinger this guy has not contacted him. 

He has his reasons for not saying anymore than he has, the picture of the buck on Pinger's land seems to be overlooked by the people defending Lefever. Pinger's family owns the land and they say he did not have permission to be there, Lefever makes one post saying " Yes I did" and that's the convincing evidence that pinger is not telling the truth? 

Lefever has a lot to lose on this one yet he chooses to sit silently as these things are being said. I'm not saying he should respond on AT but he should have at the very least contacted pinger. That's why I'm assuming Lefever has something to hide. Maybe he has nothing to hide but it sure smells like it.


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

You sound eerily like the guys I was talking about. Guess I need to work on my presentation of that. In this thread, 3 or 4 pages might be important if you are determined to choose a side. I haven't, nor do I feel compelled to.


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

have you not read the whole thread, the proof is in, there no mistaking that picture. He said he talked to his father and his father said he give him permission 7 years ago. Can you remember everything your father did 7 years ago? I know i can't. 



ohiobow said:


> do you have proof the pic was taken on your land???? If not then shut up and move on


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

draw_back22 said:


> You're an a**hole. Although I do like it. It's a good pole.
> 
> *Not that there's anything wrong with that, right Scrape Juice*?


Thats right my friend!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

This thread may in fact have more seperate arguments in it than any other thread I remember.

Lots of the AT members willing to debate/argue hypothetical points. Not seen this many AT'ers willing to jump in this late in the game either. Nothing like the relief pitchers showing up throwing gas on a fire that was starting to show signs of smoldering! Gotta luv it!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry guys, but after 19 pages, I'm forced to do this:


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Quartermoons said:


> You sound eerily like the guys I was talking about. Guess I need to work on my presentation of that. In this thread, 3 or 4 pages might be important if you are determined to choose a side. I haven't, nor do I feel compelled to.


Not sure complete presentation is a great asset to most of us so don't feel alone. There are a few like Rolo that have been very comprehensive though in their attempts. Oh and hey I know I misspoke on ya sorta in saying this: "cause the issue is not that he's been there...that is not being debated."
But hey anyways...no concrete determinations yet, just interested in the reasoning and lack of careful considerations of defaming someone without any other reason than being mad that he used a pic of a deer that frequents his property. Next thing ya know Pinger will claim google earth or microsoft has no right to use a pic showing his land from the street or that they don't own it because they didn't ask first. The pic and video is BL's intelectual property I believe so anyways.. This country and world is arse backwards though so who knows...great entertainment you done up though Pinger.. thanx for that I guess if ya like this sorta thing.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

scrapejuice said:


> This thread may in fact have more seperate arguments in it than any other thread I remember.
> 
> Lots of the AT members willing to debate/argue hypothetical points. Not seen this many AT'ers willing to jump in this late in the game either. Nothing like the relief pitchers showing up throwing gas on a fire that was starting to show signs of smoldering! Gotta luv it!


They all here at some point. Many subscribed way back and asked questions.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Rolo said:


> Since this post has amused me for the lunch hour, and since everyone is being hyper-technical...I'll ad the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, did you get my entire purpose wrong man. First off, if the OP files criminal charges, then yes it is the states reponsibility to prove the case......but they get all that from the OP and the investigation. so you are trying to split hairs for no reason. And I don't know what court you have ever been in, but if the def would go in and tell a judge he has permission to be on someones property and the two owners/reps of that property say he did not have permission......EVERY judge I have ever been in front of would ask the Def to provide proof that he had the permission. If he could not provide it, the judge would have no choice but to side with the owners. And I never said that he could overrule his fathers ruling on the property, but as he stated it appears his is a co-owner, so in that aspect, he is considered and owner, and can represent himself as such. He also already put in here a FEW times that he has spoken to feve and told him to stay off the property, so that has already been met. Not trying to split hairs over different laws i different states as this is a forum and I am trying to keep people from gettin too overboard, so relax a little. 

And if you think that I automatically assume he will win a Slnder Law suit just because he was found not guilty, you are NUTS. Nowhere in that did I suggest or say that. Play around a little on here and after all the jackwads on here talking crap, you gotta pick my posts apart on this. Guess your one of that Jackwads, but hey, nothin illegal about that (this is your opening to start crap with me again)


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I definatley know there are deer there. Between me and all my neighbors we have over 60 depredation tags. Trust me I have plenty of deer.
I stated that my father said that he thought he might have given him permission 7 years for one year of hunting not for life. So in that respect the pic that he posted was obtained while trespassing. As for google earth if they walked across the fence to take their pic your damn right I would nail them.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> I definatley know there are deer there. Between me and all my neighbors we have over 60 depredation tags. Trust me I have plenty of deer.
> I stated that my father said that he thought he might have given him permission 7 years for one year of hunting not for life. So in that respect the pic that he posted was obtained while trespassing. As for google earth if they walked across the fence to take their pic your damn right I would nail them.


Here we go again, pinger your changing your story again, at first you said he did not have permission....and now you say your dad may have given him permission. Here is my question to you did you know BL personally prior to your run-in.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

saskguy said:


> I'm so glad I live in northern Canada after reading threads like this,......hunting is a real kook show in many cases down there.


I suppose noone tresspasses or thinks its ok to in Canada then? Oh wait, the real kook show is your outfitter welfare system.......


----------



## BCFrye_Kansas (Mar 5, 2007)

To me it seems like less of the issue is with the alleged past tresspass(s), and more about the fact that it seems as if this guy is trying to lie on national television about actively hunting a deer that he may not be hunting. I say that because the pics he has are on land that he is no longer hunting.

Based on the evidence right now I'm inclined to believe the OP. I've had more then a few old farmers look at me, and talk to me for a few minutes before they even remember they gave me permission the season before. It's not out of bounds to believe that this guy didn't remember a fella stopping by 7 years ago. My guess is his alleged run in with the landowner from his 2010 buck(again allegedly), has people in the local area on edge, and when he called he got shut down. I also don't see it as remotely odd that these guys have never really gotten after trespassers. Farmers have bigger worries then deer, like crops.....


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

snapps said:


> Here we go again, pinger your changing your story again, at first you said he did not have permission....and now you say your dad may have given him permission. Here is my question to you did you know BL personally prior to your run-in.


No I did not. I never even knew of Midwest whitetail show, which sucks because it is a great show. I am not changing my story, I know that for the past 6 years for certain that he has not had permission. Every other person that hunts out there is told to and does talk to me about it. I have dealt with dealing with "hunting buddys" that is what we call people that only show up and talk to you around hunting season not the people that have permission but all the others. People that have land should know what I'm talking about.


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

z79outlaw said:


> I suppose noone tresspasses or thinks its ok to in Canada then? Oh wait, the real kook show is your outfitter welfare system.......


Can't really lump Canada as one because things are different in each province because the laws and problems change. I can tell you this trespassing is not a big problem here in BC as most hunt public land not private. Outfitter laws are also different in each province as well.

I would say for the most part out of the 2 provinces I hunt BC & Alberta you don't hear near as many problems as a good portion of the USA.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

After reading further I have found two things out.....

First, the OP has kinda ruined part of his case, sorry, but you pretty much made me lose interest in this thread now.

Second, I have figured that ROLO must be a Def Att trying to get anaccused man off his charges through the normal Def Att tricks. Scramble words, change thought processes of others and twist them around, AUTOMATICALLY build up the def and tear down the accuser, and anyone trying to get both sides (since both sides would hurt your def tactics). Man I am glad I will no longer have to deal with Def Atts after 2 more months or so. Biggest clowns in the country which is why so many POLs start as Atts. Do what ever it takes to ruin the system and show that only one side matters. Go back to the jail and get your next innocent person off of all the bad crap he is done since you dont care about the truth in the matter. 

Sorry for the rant folks, but as one of the few that followed this from the beginning and tried to get both sides and not let people get one sided it pisses me off that this guy pops up 17 pages in and pulls this crap against me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> You wouldn't give a response on AT but would you send Pinger a PM, call him, or go talk in person? If he said these things about you and they were not true I'm assuming you would take some sort of action. I'm assuming this could affect his relationship with the show he films hunts for, according to Pinger this guy has not contacted him.
> 
> He has his reasons for not saying anymore than he has, the picture of the buck on Pinger's land seems to be overlooked by the people defending Lefever. Pinger's family owns the land and they say he did not have permission to be there, Lefever makes one post saying " Yes I did" and that's the convincing evidence that pinger is not telling the truth?
> 
> Lefever has a lot to lose on this one yet he chooses to sit silently as these things are being said. I'm not saying he should respond on AT but he should have at the very least contacted pinger. That's why I'm assuming Lefever has something to hide. Maybe he has nothing to hide but it sure smells like it.


First of all...I have not said who I believe and that's because there is no way I would claim to have any real confidence that either one is telling the truth. Unlike most, I very simply do not see anything in this thread as factual. 

Second, I've said it twice and will a third, if it was me about all I would say on AT would be about equal to or less that what BL has said. My focus would not be on the AT lynch mob but yes, there would be some "action" taken alright and it likely would not include me contacting him personally. But then again if I was pinger I wouldn't have brought my beef to AT, but yet I would be taking "action".

If one thing is for certain in all of this it's that BL is smart for saying his piece one and done. The more the OP talks the more holes and contradictions show up in his story.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> No I did not. I never even knew of Midwest whitetail show, which sucks because it is a great show. I am not changing my story, I know that for the past 6 years for certain that he has not had permission. Every other person that hunts out there is told to and does talk to me about it. I have dealt with dealing with "hunting buddys" that is what we call people that only show up and talk to you around hunting season not the people that have permission but all the others. People that have land should know what I'm talking about.


So who is every other person that hunts out there then? And why would he be singled out from them?


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

JD BC said:


> Can't really lump Canada as one because things are different in each province because the laws and problems change. I can tell you this trespassing is not a big problem here in BC as most hunt public land not private. Outfitter laws are also different in each province as well.
> 
> I would say for the most part out of the 2 provinces I hunt BC & Alberta you don't hear near as many problems as a good portion of the USA.


I dont have any problems at all on my private land or western public lands so I dont know, I'm just trying to be ignorant like Sask regardless of his accomplishments in the whitetail arena. I can see both sides of the story here, and neither effect me, nor are they situations I ever see myself getting into, mostly because I would handle it different from both sides of this. 99% of the cases out there treat people with dignity and respect when your hunting and when it comes to hunting this isnt a problem. But your not going to here about all the problems people dont have on forums, those wouldn't make for interesting post topics, this could be one of the 99% cases or one of the 1% cases either way, not really a big deal to me either way.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Why is Rolo or Snaps picking something apart looked down on when all everyone wants is to get to the facts.. ahh I know why, members ranting against each other will get a thread closed? Well played..


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> No I did not. *I never even knew of Midwest whitetail show, which sucks because it is a great show*. I am not changing my story, I know that for the past 6 years for certain that he has not had permission. Every other person that hunts out there is told to and does talk to me about it. I have dealt with dealing with "hunting buddys" that is what we call people that only show up and talk to you around hunting season not the people that have permission but all the others. People that have land should know what I'm talking about.


You never heard of Midwest whitetail TV show, which sucks because it's a great show?


----------



## BCFrye_Kansas (Mar 5, 2007)

snapps said:


> You never heard of Midwest whitetail TV show, which sucks because it's a great show?


He didn't know about it, and now he does and likes it. Are you really going to pick everything apart?


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

Strungout2 said:


> Why is Rolo or Snaps picking something apart looked down on when all everyone wants is to get to the facts.. ahh I know why, members ranting against each other will get a thread closed? Well played..


Yep. Can't stray from the masses or you'll get smashed.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> First of all...I have not said who I believe and that's because there is no way I would claim to have any real confidence that either one is telling the truth. Unlike most, I very simply do not see anything in this thread as factual.
> 
> Second, I've said it twice and will a third, if it was me about all I would say on AT would be about equal to or less that what BL has said. My focus would not be on the AT lynch mob but yes, there would be some "action" taken alright and it likely would not include me contacting him personally. But then again if I was pinger I wouldn't have brought my beef to AT, but yet I would be taking "action".


Action is being taken if the DNR would call me back. I tried to sort things out with him and I thought it was. Then he has to go and post a pic that he had to know would push buttons. He states that he has a bunch of pics from this new ground, if he would have used one of them this never would have been on here. My god people this is getting to be work. Oh yeah as for the 2010 buck that is not my battle he isn't on my property on that video. I don't think I ever said that he was a poacher. I have seen the video of that hunt and I have no idea where it was filmed. My neighbor after watching the video not presented to him by me believes that it is on his ground and that he did not give him permission. Those charges will have to be made by him.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Pinger335 said:


> Rolo I asked my father to begin with and he said that he didn't I asked him about this year and when he told me that he didn't know the name I assumed that he had never talked to him. It was only after showing him a pic did he think that maybe he talked with a guy that looked like that years ago. I walked around this year a little and there are tree stands through out my father's land as you guys insist I call it. I haven't tried to control trespassing until this year.


Like I said...the truth probably lies somewhere in the middle...


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Pinger335 said:


> First off I didn't know of any deer on my land. I pulled his camera before he called me and didn't know for sure it was even his. He never mentioned his camera was missing until I called him about my buddy's missing camera. If someone who says they had permission had something come up missing, wouldn't they ask the landowner about?
> 
> As for disappearing I have kids that I would rather give my attention to rather then this guy.


So on this "any" deer your really only referring to not knowing of a big 11 pointer then but have known plenty of other deer and didn't take issue with it till just recent then.? That about right? ..And also to clarify, you do have friends that you refer to as buddy and but your dad calls them buddy as in a joke that everyone wanting permission must be his son Pinger's (the great hunter) buddy cause pinger is now the one into hunting kinda thing.. If so I can see that. People do that associating thing almost to make fun of the sport or nature of people or to start up an interesting convo or to bait ya..


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

BCFrye_Kansas said:


> He didn't know about it, and now he does and likes it. Are you really going to pick everything apart?


He doesn't like it... he hates them every one of them...which thats what it sounds to me like.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Same buck for sure. You should put a trail cam up in a tree and get him coming through your woods.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

James Vee said:


> So who is every other person that hunts out there then? And why would he be singled out from them?


Because he did not have permission and has stuff on my family's land. If there are others they will be delt with. He is not the only person that I kicked off (meaning that they are not allowed to hunt the property not that I literally kicked them out) Rolo I just wanted to clear that up for you. He is just the only one that I have caught trespassing as of yet.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

snapps said:


> So now what your saying is he did have permission at one time... where your first post was he never had permission to be there.


He said that he talked to his father again and this time showed him a picture of the guy and that he might have given him permission 7 years ago but hasn't since. I would forget a guys face after seven years if I met him once in my life too. Quit just picking the parts of the story you want to hear.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I just can't do this anymore. A solid hour trying to get caught up on the posts past 9 this morning.. Somebody please start a thread with the conclusion ONLY of this one. Or just pm me the important play by plays..


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Action is being taken if the DNR would call me back. I tried to sort things out with him and I thought it was. Then he has to go and post a pic that he had to know would push buttons. He states that he has a bunch of pics from this new ground, if he would have used one of them this never would have been on here. My god people this is getting to be work. Oh yeah as for the 2010 buck that is not my battle he isn't on my property on that video. *I don't think I ever said that he was a poacher*. I have seen the video of that hunt and I have no idea where it was filmed. My neighbor after watching the video not presented to him by me believes that it is on his ground and that he did not give him permission. Those charges will have to be made by him.


No, you just said he illegally trespassed and shot a deer... which means he poached one in other terms. I sure hope you have proof of this or you could and should face legal actions.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

asa_low12 said:


> I just can't do this anymore. A solid hour trying to get caught up on the posts past 9 this morning.. Somebody please start a thread with the conclusion ONLY of this one. Or just pm me the important play by plays..


It's kinda like this...there now too many owner hands in the cookie jar and now even the ants don't get no crumbs..


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

rgcanfield86 said:


> After reading further I have found two things out.....
> 
> First, the OP has kinda ruined part of his case, sorry, but you pretty much made me lose interest in this thread now.
> 
> ...


Hey, I think you have been one of the best posters on this thread for giving an expert opinion :thumbs_up I too am getting bored and will probably just watch from now on. Even though I'm not seeing Pingers story changing, these guys are just picking the bits and pieces that they want to hear out of pinger's posts.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> He said that he talked to his father again and this time showed him a picture of the guy and that he might have given him permission 7 years ago but hasn't since. I would forget a guys face after seven years if I met him once in my life too. Quit just picking the parts of the story you want to hear.


just picking the facts, Pinger has changed his story....again.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

James Vee said:


> So who is every other person that hunts out there then? And why would he be singled out from them?


Umm, probably because he doesn't have permission and has been kicked off for trespassin before.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Strungout2 said:


> Why is Rolo or Snaps picking something apart looked down on when all everyone wants is to get to the facts.. ahh I know why, members ranting against each other will get a thread closed? Well played..


Just irritates me that ROLO came out of nowhere and is tearing up the posts that are trying to find the truth. He should be trying to tear apart the OPs or feves. Just a personal observation on the matter, but I am sure it will be picked apart by someone. But that it was Def Att do, they find ways to get their clients off, not bring out the truth, I mean if the truth came out, would OJ or Casey have won their trial.........NOPE. Trickery by worthless individuals making money. Just a personal feeling I guess. Soooooooo, I am done with this post because it seems to be spinning wheels and I can't see it getting better. 

The OP has basically swallowed his foot, then spit it out, then swallowed, then spit out, etc. Feve, came on, gave 1 post that contradicted the TV show that started all this and is a hero to people like ROLO. Noone obviously wants to know the truth. They want to pic their sides and argue all night........if I wanted to deal with that, I would go to a family reunion:darkbeer:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Wow, did you get my entire purpose wrong man. First off, if the OP files criminal charges, then yes it is the states reponsibility to prove the case......but they get all that from the OP and the investigation. so you are trying to split hairs for no reason. And I don't know what court you have ever been in, but if the def would go in and tell a judge he has permission to be on someones property and the two owners/reps of that property say he did not have permission......EVERY judge I have ever been in front of would ask the Def to provide proof that he had the permission. If he could not provide it, the judge would have no choice but to side with the owners. And I never said that he could overrule his fathers ruling on the property, but as he stated it appears his is a co-owner, so in that aspect, he is considered and owner, and can represent himself as such. He also already put in here a FEW times that he has spoken to feve and told him to stay off the property, so that has already been met. Not trying to split hairs over different laws i different states as this is a forum and I am trying to keep people from gettin too overboard, so relax a little.
> 
> And if you think that I automatically assume he will win a Slnder Law suit just because he was found not guilty, you are NUTS. Nowhere in that did I suggest or say that. Play around a little on here and after all the jackwads on here talking crap, you gotta pick my posts apart on this. Guess your one of that Jackwads, but hey, nothin illegal about that (this is your opening to start crap with me again)


I did say I was being hyper-technical...

And, if the OP is not the legal owner of the land, and has not contracted for authority to control the land...he is not the one that gets to file criminal charges...that complaint has to come from the owner or legal manager of the land. He could and can encourage the the legal owner to seek charges, but as a non-owner with no legal control over the property, it ain't him. Certainly a witness though. If the OP wants to "press" charges but his father says 'no' and is unwilling to prosecute...testify...who gets to say that he was trespassing...certainly not the OP if he is not the legal owner and does not have the right to control the land. Remember, you said you wanted to clarify things legally...I just wanted to make sure they were actually "clear"...

Like I said...the court can't require the defendant to provide anything...defendant doesn't even have to testify. If a defendant says that he had written permission and doesn't produce it at a trial, well whatever inferences the trier of fact wants to draw from that he/it can...but a judge can't say go produce it. You confuse the ability of a court to convict as opposed to the inability of a court to require a criminal defendant to do anything.

"Appears he's the co-owner"...other than his statement that he farms 50/50 with his father, I don't see a thing about legal ownership or the ability to control...detective, where are you getting your facts and assumptions? As a detective (former) you should know that assumptions in a criminal investigation are no replacement for facts, and actually can lead to the tanking of a case.

Right, he spoke to him after a few things occurred that were left out of the OP...doesn't a good detective know to ask additional questions beyond what was stated in the the OP, and to read the lines between the stories?



rgcanfield86 said:


> After reading further I have found two things out.....
> 
> First, the OP has kinda ruined part of his case, sorry, but you pretty much made me lose interest in this thread now.
> 
> ...


You know what they say about assumptions detective...

Actually, I was a prosecutor for 10 years, sent several people to prison for murder, rape and a whole bunch of other things. Never been a criminal defense attorney, never will, but a prosecutor knows that when examining a case, they have to think like a defense attorney, and look for the questions and answers that the detectives didn't ask. I know, I know, when the cops arrest them, why do they even bother with a trial cuz they're guilty.

Didn't build anyone up, or tear anyone down...just asked some questions that required peeling the onion back a little more than the average detective is capable of doing is all...certainly good detectives know that when on parties story in a case leads out some pretty important stuff, that the other party stated...it does, well should at least, make the inquirer of fact want to answer some more questions.

Actually...if you would have read my posts, you should have seen the big clue that I thought the truth was somewhere in the middle of what each person to this saga has stated. Are you telling me that as a detective you always believed one person's version of the truth over the other's? Never found that neither relayed the truth?

One last question...As a law enforcement officer, what did you swear to uphold?


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

snapps said:


> You never heard of Midwest whitetail TV show, which sucks because it's a great show?


He never knew of it before, hence his use of the word "knew", as in past tense of the form "know"


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> Hey, I think you have been one of the best posters on this thread for giving an expert opinion :thumbs_up I too am getting bored and will probably just watch from now on. Even though I'm not seeing Pingers story changing, these guys are just picking the bits and pieces that they want to hear out of pinger's posts.


Hey, I appreciate that........ will you be my friend? PPPPLLLLLEEEEEAAAAASSSSSEEEEE? I feel like a lonely fat kid playing in the sand box all alone.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

bored with this thread...


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Strungout2 said:


> So on this "any" deer your really only referring to not knowing of a big 11 pointer then but have known plenty of other deer and didn't take issue with it till just recent then.? That about right? ..And also to clarify, you do have friends that you refer to as buddy and but your dad calls them buddy as in a joke that everyone wanting permission must be his son Pinger's (the great hunter) buddy cause pinger is now the one into hunting kinda thing.. If so I can see that. People do that associating thing almost to make fun of the sport or nature of people or to start up an interesting convo or to bait ya..


I didn't know about this deer at the time I talked with him. My problem is with him not the deer, but because of the deer he posted the evidence that undeniably proves that this is his camera placed on my family's land without permission. 

As for the "hunting buddies" is what we call people that flood the place every hunting season to see if they can hunt. I have plenty of buddy that hunt my land. I am in no way a great hunter I don't know half the stuff BL probably knows about hunting or deer behavior. I am just farmer that likes to kill deer because they eat my crops. I am a meat hunter not a rack hunter if I luck out to kill a big one great if I get lucky and kill a doe great.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Strungout2 said:


> So on this "any" deer your really only referring to not knowing of a big 11 pointer then but have known plenty of other deer and didn't take issue with it till just recent then.? That about right? ..And also to clarify, you do have friends that you refer to as buddy and but your dad calls them buddy as in a joke that everyone wanting permission must be his son Pinger's (the great hunter) buddy cause pinger is now the one into hunting kinda thing.. If so I can see that. People do that associating thing almost to make fun of the sport or nature of people or to start up an interesting convo or to bait ya..


Pinger couldn't bowhunt because he had surgery on his arm and couldn't pull a bow back. Now that he is going to start again, he asked his dad to give him sole permission to the land and maybe even a few of his close friends. I would do the same thing. I don't want to hunt a family farm with strangers.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man snapps go shoot your bow or something.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Pinger335 said:


> Because he did not have permission and has stuff on my family's land.


Wow, 20 pages...

I got tired about page 3 and skipped forward, same stuff. Either you have enough to bust him for trespass or it is time to drop it. Let law enforcement officials deal with it in a court of law and stop the internet trial.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> Easiest way to clear this up would be for BL to post a picture of his written permission.


Simple solution. Another thing BL said he had permission from OP Dad for 5-7 years. Seems like he is not sure and probably should have a definite time he has hunted here.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

snapps said:


> just picking the facts, Pinger has changed his story....again.


He didn't change it, he added to it. If you talked to a guy once, would you recognize him 7 years later? Heck, I don't think I could recognize him a few months later. He asked his dad first if he had ever given anyone named yadadyada permission to hunt and the name probably didn't sound familiar. So then he goes back to his dad after being bashed on here, and the father says that he may have given him permission once 7 years ago, but hasn't since then. Happens all the time around here. So what now?

I know I said I was probably just gonna watch from the side but its so hard to resist...


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> He never knew of it before, hence his use of the word "knew", as in past tense of the form "know"


Great, here comes a...an...English lesson, lets get back to whats important, the image of DL or pinger.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Booner Chaser said:


> Pinger couldn't bowhunt because he had surgery on his arm and couldn't pull a bow back. Now that he is going to start again, he asked his dad *to give him sole permission *to the land and maybe even a few of his close friends. I would do the same thing. I don't want to hunt a family farm with strangers.


rotflmaof..he didn't own up to that sole permission aspect yet...lol


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

snapps said:


> just picking the facts, Pinger has changed his story....again.


And remember, BL's story in the video and his post on here were different also. And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

snapps said:


> Great, here comes a...an...English lesson, lets get back to whats important, the image of DL or pinger.


We aren't worried about image, we are worried about justice being served...why would you care about the image of DL?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Man snapps go shoot your bow or something.


At 10 at night?, good post


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Strungout2 said:


> rotflmaof..he didn't own up to that sole permission aspect yet...lol


I was assuming that he would ask his dad for sole permission, because that is what I would do. Note how I said that he would maybe even have a few buddies hunt too. Again, let's not pick apart one thing out of a post and read the whole thing first.\


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Booner Chaser said:


> He didn't change it, he added to it. QUOTE] umm you've done went and confused Pinger with Jesus..The saying goes something like Jesus did not come to change the law but rather to fulfill it.. :angel:


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

snapps said:


> At 10 at night?, good post


WOuld show your dedication to the sport. I've shined my car headlights on my target before cuz I didn't have time after work to do it.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

For all of those that has read this entire post you will be eligible to receive your junior AT law degree.:darkbeer:


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> We aren't worried about image, we are worried about justice being served...why would you care about the image of DL?


the same you would care about the image of pinger, professor booner


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Rolo said:


> I did say I was being hyper-technical...
> 
> And, if the OP is not the legal owner of the land, and has not contracted for authority to control the land...he is not the one that gets to file criminal charges...that complaint has to come from the owner or legal manager of the land. He could and can encourage the the legal owner to seek charges, but as a non-owner with no legal control over the property, it ain't him. Certainly a witness though. If the OP wants to "press" charges but his father says 'no' and is unwilling to prosecute...testify...who gets to say that he was trespassing...certainly not the OP if he is not the legal owner and does not have the right to control the land. Remember, you said you wanted to clarify things legally...I just wanted to make sure they were actually "clear"...
> 
> ...


Just cuz you ticked me off now..............
Explain to me why I as a police officer was allowed to arrest, charge and testify on Trespassing charges without the owner being present? It is because of what is called Authority to Act as Agent as stated before. You have not asked the OP if he has that, you ASSUMED he didn't. I apologize for calling you a Def Att, as you have proven me only partiall Correct. You are an Att, just one who tosses most fo the cases before they get to court for BS reasons. Did you work in Charlotte, NC? Thats how they run it down there. Have a guy shoot a gun at someone when Im watchin, run him down, fight him, recover the gun............gets dismissed cuz the PROSECUTOR was scared it wouldn't fly in court. She didn't want to lower her Win/Loss ratio. 

Just FYI......I have stated here bfore that I was NOT a Detective. That was someone on here brought that up. I was the one on the street getting knocked out by the 3 time Convicted Felon that was facing 44 more years in FED prison cuz some Prosecutor let him plea to lesser counts the first 3. Partner spent 2 weeks off with head injury on that one. I was also the one out there that got hit by 2 cars of fleeing Felons, had my best friend get shot and killed by someone that was did 3 plea deals and was already in prison once, was the guy who broke my hand on a suspects head when he shot someone in a parking lot and then tried to grab another officers gun 5 times (nope more fun to kick his ass thatn shoot him,so we didn;t shoot him). I was the guy out here chasing a stolen car used in a shooting when it crossed the median at 96 mph and t-boned a truck flipping it. I was the one that had a 17 year old kid die in his arms after being shot. I was the one who had to look at a 14 year old girl that had been raped by a prior convicted rapist cuz they lethim plea out to lesser time to save their conviction rate...... Do I need to go on, or do you understand why I knew you were a Lawyer. No matter how you put it, you are there to try to RELIEVE the criminal justice system and get rid of cases. Doesn't matter how, just get rid of them. Only problem is, you don't EVER deal with the side we did. So I ask you this...........WHAT DID YOU SWEAR TO UPHOLD AS A LAWYER? Cuz I havent seen a Lawyer do anything but protect his own ass, they don't care about anyone else, just the money and th conviction rate. 
See I can go either way with Lawyers:wink:

And to answer your last question..............I swore to uphold exactly what you think. And I did for 5 years. Did 10 years in Military before that protected Hippy Lawyers while their are gettin laid in college......Sound Close?

I am done with this thread now as I have lost taste in it..... besides, I am probly gnna get banned for that one.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Booner Chaser said:


> WOuld show your dedication to the sport. I've shined my car headlights on my target before cuz I didn't have time after work to do it.


Yes this get in your car and have at it.


----------



## TheCracker (Jul 16, 2011)

This thread is really starting to suck


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Why do you guys keep using the initials DL, his name is Brandon lafever so his initials would be BL. If you are going to defend him atleast get his name right.


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Limp Bizkit... "Break Stuff",... good line in there that reminds me of this thread. "It's all about the he said / she said BS!"

Wasted time I'll never get back, should've just smoked some cigarettes.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

TheCracker said:


> This thread is really starting to suck


It's sucked for awhile now.


----------



## belovian (Oct 1, 2007)

JD BC said:


> Can't really lump Canada as one because things are different in each province because the laws and problems change. I can tell you this trespassing is not a big problem here in BC as most hunt public land not private. Outfitter laws are also different in each province as well.
> 
> I would say for the most part out of the 2 provinces I hunt BC & Alberta you don't hear near as many problems as a good portion of the USA.


There is a simple explanation. We have twice the land and 1/10 the people. Canada has one of the lowest population densities on the planet. Makes it less likely you'll run into someone. 

And Outlaw if you don't like the rules stay home!


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

ohiobow said:


> easiest way to clear this up is a pic of the deed with your name on it:darkbeer: just beacause you farm there does not make you 50% owner


Permission slip would be better.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

belovian said:


> There is a simple explanation. We have twice the land and 1/10 the people. Canada has one of the lowest population densities on the planet. Makes it less likely you'll run into someone.
> 
> And Outlaw if you don't like the rules stay home!


Who said I've ever gone to Canada? Your brethern made an assumption a foolish one, I called him on it. I'll go to Alberta someday for a rutting mulie, I'll figure out how to get my moneys worth out of your country while I'm there too. But you being from quebec are pretty much as Canadian as me, french quebec! Ha!


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Just cuz you ticked me off now..............
> Explain to me why I as a police officer was allowed to arrest, charge and testify on Trespassing charges without the owner being present? It is because of what is called Authority to Act as Agent as stated before. You have not asked the OP if he has that, you ASSUMED he didn't. I apologize for calling you a Def Att, as you have proven me only partiall Correct. You are an Att, just one who tosses most fo the cases before they get to court for BS reasons. Did you work in Charlotte, NC? Thats how they run it down there. Have a guy shoot a gun at someone when Im watchin, run him down, fight him, recover the gun............gets dismissed cuz the PROSECUTOR was scared it wouldn't fly in court. She didn't want to lower her Win/Loss ratio.
> 
> Just FYI......I have stated here bfore that I was NOT a Detective. That was someone on here brought that up. I was the one on the street getting knocked out by the 3 time Convicted Felon that was facing 44 more years in FED prison cuz some Prosecutor let him plea to lesser counts the first 3. Partner spent 2 weeks off with head injury on that one. I was also the one out there that got hit by 2 cars of fleeing Felons, had my best friend get shot and killed by someone that was did 3 plea deals and was already in prison once, was the guy who broke my hand on a suspects head when he shot someone in a parking lot and then tried to grab another officers gun 5 times *(nope more fun to kick his ass thatn shoot him,so we didn;t shoot him).* I was the guy out here chasing a stolen car used in a shooting when it crossed the median at 96 mph and t-boned a truck flipping it. I was the one that had a 17 year old kid die in his arms after being shot. I was the one who had to look at a 14 year old girl that had been raped by a prior convicted rapist cuz they lethim plea out to lesser time to save their conviction rate...... Do I need to go on, or do you understand why I knew you were a Lawyer. No matter how you put it, you are there to try to RELIEVE the criminal justice system and get rid of cases. Doesn't matter how, just get rid of them. Only problem is, you don't EVER deal with the side we did. So I ask you this...........WHAT DID YOU SWEAR TO UPHOLD AS A LAWYER? Cuz I havent seen a Lawyer do anything but protect his own ass, they don't care about anyone else, just the money and th conviction rate.
> ...


Actually...I didn't assume anything...only clarified the law...generally speaking.

Was the property posted? Was it a building? Was it state or government property? There are many instances where the owner may not be needed to testify...but on private land, and the given facts in this case, the owners testimony is needed.

Never was much concerned about conviction rates, and recognized that some cases will be lost...never took it personally, cuz if I did I wasn't doing my job. So , no to your question.

The bolded part...interesting...especially if you have ever wondered why some cases get plead...

I am sure as a LEO you have seen many things and experienced many things that most never will...but just because I was a prosecutor, don't assume that I also didn't see many of those same things...

Just curious though...where did all the hostility come from? I just wanted to make sure the clarity was clear...wasn't picking a fight, just explaining some additional and important details that are necessary between the arrest and the conviction...

What I was sworn to uphold is easy to answer...but before I do, I want to hear what your answer actually is...


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Booner Chaser said:


> I was assuming that he would ask his dad for sole permission, because that is what I would do. Note how I said that he would maybe even have a few buddies hunt too. Again, let's not pick apart one thing out of a post and read the whole thing first.\


We've all read it.. and it sounds to me like it was known to be a free for all as old man Pinger (pops) was ok wit it and but now it not type situation. There would be no need to ask dad for sole permission unless that was the way it was perceived. Yea things change but that's how plenty of area is or has been. Old timers rocked and still do just nonchalantly give it away to anyone asking for free! It's not same but you could liken the USE to an eminant domain case or another legal term that escapes me just now... As example there is a neighborhood walkway going through some water company land to get to the river by me. Water company closed it off and everyone just about took up arms based on it always having been that way and that they bought their houses under the premise of it being that way. People won out of court cause their lawyer checked and knew they would loose. It's like perceived right aways..but yea this is different so don't go exagerating what I mean to say.. By fact that others were there and BL probably knew it it is fair enough to claim that the property owners care not if it is hunted. We have tons of land out west that timber companies allow people on and it is just perceived this way once it goes on for awhile and really without action being taken prior it just adds up to a bs witch hunt/burn someone anyone at the stake kinda thing to set example... gotta work nyt


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

snapps said:


> the same you would care about the image of pinger, professor booner


I don't care about his image, I just hope that this get's ironed out. It seems as though it should be making progress since pinger contacted the DNR.


----------



## ghak99 (Nov 9, 2005)

0260b4u said:


> He said he talked to his father and his father said he give him permission 7 years ago. Can you remember everything your father did 7 years ago? I know i can't.


I can't either.. Shoot, my father can't remember what he did 7 days ago, let alone 7 years ago.

My grandfather passed several years ago and I still run into the occasional quail hunter who claims my grandfather gave him permission to hunt. I'm thinking about asking the next one to ask him why the hell he left the farm in such a mess the next time he corresponds with the dead. I know it's because he figured I needed something to do in my spare time, but I figure it'll be worth a decent facial expression and a studder or two. :darkbeer: It's even better when they claim to have permission from my father or myself... We both have the same name.:wink:



Pinger335 said:


> I have dealt with dealing with "hunting buddys" that is what we call people that only show up and talk to you around hunting season not the people that have permission but all the others. People that have land should know what I'm talking about.


My father gets a couple calls every year around October from various "buddies" of mine. I don't know how he answers their questions anymore, but a couple years ago they were getting hilarious and I can't imagine they've gotten any softer. The fathers who pull in with a truck covered in mud, gun on the dash, with stuff falling our of the truck when they open the door, and dragging their kids to his doorstep on the opening weekend of rifle season are even better. Any "buddy" of either of ours knows the time and money we put into hunting and is smart enough to know October is NOT the time to ask for permission and November is even worse. 

I'm not taking any sides, but I've followed this thread with curiosity. I know several older farmers who have kids and grandkids, now in their 30's, 40's, and 50's, who can't get the trespassing on their family's land under control. Despite the years of hard work their previous generations put in so they would have a place to call their own, several have quit hunting all together... or only bow hunt and turn the cheek when rifle season rolls in.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Strungout2 said:


> We've all read it.. and it sounds to me like it was known to be a free for all as old man **** was ok wit it and but now it not type situation. There would be no need to ask dad for sole permission unless that was the way it was perceived. Yea things change but that's how plenty of area is or has been. Old timers rocked and still do just nonchalantly give it away to anyone asking for free! It's not same but you could liken the USE to an eminant domain case or another legal term that escapes me just now... As example there is a neighborhood walkway going through some water company land to get to the river by me. Water company closed it off and everyone just about took up arms based on it always having been that way and that they bought their houses under the premise of it being that way. People won out of court cause their lawyer checked and knew they would loose. It's like perceived right aways..but yea this is different so don't go exagerating what I mean to say.. By fact that others were there and *BL probably knew it it is fair enough to claim that the property owners care not if it is hunted.* We have tons of land out west that timer companies allow people on and it is just perceived this way once it goes on for awhile and really without action being taken before and now it is it just adds up to a bs witch hunt/burn someone anyone at the stake kinda thing.. gotta work nyt


This sentence right here leads me to believe you are a trespasser or have trespassed. You should never just assume it's ok to hunt on private land whether other people do it or not. If you asked for permission, the old man may just give you exclusive rights to the land for being kind enough to ask.

If i had a bunch of land that had been in the family for over 100 years, I would expect my kids to want sole permission to it and would encourage this and make it this way. If my dad had much private land, I would ask him to ask the others to leave because his son wants to be the only one hunting it. No problem in my opinion. I'm hunting a chunk of land with a buddy this year that used to be overrun with hunters. My buddy said at least 5 people had permission to hunt this land. My buddy came in and helped the landowner clean up a downed tree and the guy decided to give my buddy exclusive hunting rights and let him bring anyone he wants on it.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Booner Chaser said:


> This sentence right here leads me to believe you are a trespasser or have trespassed. *You should never just assume it's ok to hunt on private land whether other people do it or not. If you asked for permission, the old man may just give you exclusive rights to the land for being kind enough to ask.
> *
> If i had a bunch of land that had been in the family for over 100 years, *I would expect my kids to want sole permission to it and would encourage this and make it this way. *If my dad had much private land, I would ask him to ask the others to leave because his son wants to be the only one hunting it. No problem in my opinion. I'm hunting a chunk of land with a buddy this year that used to be overrun with hunters. My buddy said at least 5 people had permission to hunt this land. *My buddy came in and helped the landowner clean up a downed tree and the guy decided to give my buddy exclusive hunting rights and let him bring anyone he wants on it.*


Lot's of wisdom in that post, and the bolded parts are only bolded because of the extra wisdom. Never have assumed that permission carried over from year to year, always made sure to secure it from one to the next, always made sure to help before being asked, and never had a problem with a land owner doing what they wanted to do with their land...


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Booner Chaser said:


> This sentence right here leads me to believe you are a trespasser or have trespassed. You should never just assume it's ok to hunt on private land whether other people do it or not. If you asked for permission, the old man may just give you exclusive rights to the land for being kind enough to ask.
> 
> If i had a bunch of land that had been in the family for over 100 years, I would expect my kids to want sole permission to it and would encourage this and make it this way. If my dad had much private land, I would ask him to ask the others to leave because his son wants to be the only one hunting it. No problem in my opinion. I'm hunting a chunk of land with a buddy this year that used to be overrun with hunters. My buddy said at least 5 people had permission to hunt this land. My buddy came in and helped the landowner clean up a downed tree and the guy decided to give my buddy exclusive hunting rights and let him bring anyone he wants on it.


Absolutely been one of those and anyone saying otherwise is a liar.. You walk to someones door without permission and you trespassed. Difference here is it is hunting. If running dogs I hear it not considered trespass to follow on to get yer dogs? But yea I grew up trespassing on corporate owned lands/fields/unattended basically. Over the years they got built on or became dumps from disrespectful types.... big question Rolo just mentioned is this land posted land? out here in the west you don;'t go on posted land just like back east. but out here it gets a little more confusing sometimes with private bordering blm or national forest lands and not being posted..


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> I don't care about his image, I just hope that this get's ironed out. It seems as though it should be making progress since pinger contacted the DNR.


So he said he did. I will agree with you on this... I hope it gets settled and if BL never had permission, he will lose his reputation and so on...But If pinger is making this up... he will have more than just his reputation on the line.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

After 22 pages, I have finally came to a conclusion. We are accomplishing nothing by fighting on here about who is right. The critics demanded more info from Pinger, he provided it, and all of a sudden he was changing his story. More info was demanded of feve and we have got nothing.

Pinger, I'm on your side at this moment because you seem to be the only one that thinks this is worth fighting for so I wish you luck and hope that everything goes well. Good luck to you and the kids you will be hunting with, may you all shoot a big one!


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Rolo said:


> Lot's of wisdom in that post, and the bolded parts are only bolded because of the extra wisdom. Never have assumed that permission carried over from year to year, always made sure to secure it from one to the next, always made sure to help before being asked, and never had a problem with a land owner doing what they wanted to do with their land...


ROLO......PM sent to ya.....................:darkbeer:


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Rolo said:


> Lot's of wisdom in that post, and the bolded parts are only bolded because of the extra wisdom. Never have assumed that permission carried over from year to year, always made sure to secure it from one to the next, always made sure to help before being asked, and never had a problem with a land owner doing what they wanted to do with their land...


Thank you, good honest people can be hard to come by and when they are found, they are usually rewarded greatly for their efforts. My favorite saying is, "If it looks like it needs to be done, then do it." This has gotten me extra credit points with the boss :wink:


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

Pretty low. We get road hunters and spot-lighters on my Dad's place all the time. Sure is fun catching them. I love to hear their stories of how they got permission from the "guy that owns the land". Actually had a guy attempt to run Dad off of his own place once; he had a story about how he was managing the property for the "owner". Dad informed him that he owned the property and that it was currently managed by Eugene Stoner, then proceeded to introduce "Mr. Stoner". Pretty sure "homeboy" was wishing for spare drawers that day.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Booner Chaser said:


> After 22 pages, I have finally came to a conclusion. We are accomplishing nothing by fighting on here about who is right. The critics demanded more info from Pinger, he provided it, and all of a sudden he was changing his story. More info was demanded of feve and we have got nothing.
> 
> Pinger, I'm on your side at this moment because you seem to be the only one that thinks this is worth fighting for so I wish you luck and hope that everything goes well. Good luck to you and the kids you will be hunting with, may you all shoot a big one!


Here's one thing that needs to be remembered in all these topics...and why judgment shouldn't be lept to by any person without all the information..

A year or so ago, in the Gen section, there was a thread about a person (since banned) who claimed to have purchased a bow from a well known pro, paid for it, and everything else. Well, and memory fades here, he either stated he never received it, or received an empty box, with no signs of tampering. The bow was not sent insured, and he was unable to get any response or his money back from the seller/Pro. The buyer was a "poor" school teacher, that didn't have the money to spare, and was very critical of the Pro...

Well a bunch of people jumped in, all over the pro, how terrible he was...should have insured the bow, should make it right, and take the loss, maybe, as some suggested, he intentionally didn't ship the bow in the box, and stole the money. More questions were asked of the OP in that thread, and his answers "shifted" new information was added...old information evolved...

Fast forward a couple of days...well the truth of the situation was that the buyer did receive the bow. He saw that it was uninsured with no proof of delivery, and decided that he was going to pull the fast one. Disparage the pro, cuz he had a reputation to uphold, and it would be easy to coerce the sales price back out of him...better for the pro to pay the ransom and go away quietly, than for him to risk his reputation. 

Well...the plan didn't work, the Pro didn't pay...even though he got roasted on AT, and in the end, the buyer was discovered...he received the bow, he attempted to blackmail the pro, that didn't work, he went to AT to up the pressure, that didn't work, and he eventually was discovered when he tried to sell the bow locally on craigslist...cuz after the stink he made, he clearly could not keep the bow...and now we know why the school teacher was banned...

Not saying that the OP has any motivation like this at all...subjectively, I don't think he does...but the lesson to be learned is to not condone or condemn when the facts are unknown and the questions from both sides are not fully answered...


----------



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

can you say viral thread?


----------



## Rumbanator (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

Look at the white ring around his nose in your photos, none on theirs..also, left side main beam looks to be a bit heavier in their photo, but not by much... Very similar animal, But I do not think its the same...


----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)

I am just surprised that no one has pointed out that the OP only just started posting in sept. 2011, which obviously means he is lying! OR so the common chant usually rings out on these types of threads......


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

I am not saying who is wrong or who is right, but I will say that most of snapps posts are just trolling and nothing else.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

j0paulto said:


> I am just surprised that no one has pointed out that the OP only just started posting in sept. 2011, which obviously means he is lying! OR so the common chant usually rings out on these types of threads......


 yeah well, snapps has doubled his post count on just this thread alone.:wink:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

snapps said:


> So he said he did. I will agree with you on this... I hope it gets settled and if BL never had permission, he will lose his reputation and so on...But If pinger is making this up... he will have more than just his reputation on the line.


What would he gain by making it up and posting it on here?

What would of driven that if things went "well"?


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Norwegian Woods said:


> I am not saying who is wrong or who is right, but I will say that most of snapps posts are just trolling and nothing else.


I think after all these posts, I am tired of reading. BUT !! I think I have figured it out..... SNAPPS must be a Woman to keep dragging this thing out. Over and over and over, let it go man (woman). :wink: Apology in advance snapps just picking....


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Cardinals blew it yesterday.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

and if finally looks like we are about to get some closure on this, if for no other reason. This.........

The people involved in these arguments/debates appear to have just plain out worn down.

I have a few questions that could easily push this another 3 pages, BUT I wouldn't dare bring um up!

Just as soon quick kicking this dead horse.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

22pgs. YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME RIGHT!!!!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

j0paulto said:


> I am just surprised that no one has pointed out that the OP only just started posting in sept. 2011, which obviously means he is lying! OR so the common chant usually rings out on these types of threads......


That only applies too my bow blew up threads.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy smokes this thread goes in circles! 

Lets hug it out guys. :gossip:


----------



## Hubba (Apr 15, 2005)

Coldone said:


> Cardinals blew it yesterday.


Man, they sure did! If they miss the playoffs by 1 game I am going to be pissed!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hubba said:


> Man, they sure did! If they miss the playoffs by 1 game I am going to be pissed!


Ya they did, kinda felt like the season was over right there. Our bullpen has killed us all year.


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

*i find it very annoying that guys on here are giving pinger a hard time !!! He is in control of the land not bl!!!

What don't you people understand? 

Pinger's house pinger's rules! Bl needs to get the he ll off the property! 

Pinger quit trying to answer these guys questions! Draw the line and prosecute if he comes back! 

i don't care if the guy had permission to hunt there for 30 years, guess what? He doesn't any more !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

IrishMike said:


> i find it very annoying that guys on here are giving pinger a hard time !!! He is in control of the land not bl!!!
> 
> What don't you people understand?
> 
> ...


I toned down the bold and size of your post if you don't mind, cause I find it very annoying.

What also annoys the crap out of me is how anyone, including you, can claim to know enough about the situation to form a real opinion as to what is actually the truth in all this. You don't even know for sure if pinger even does control the land, now do you? Or do you just assume, because he says so? I would assume that you are just assuming, but I don't know for sure...I mean you might be pinger's best friend or have permission to hunt his land, his cousin or any other number of things that would make my assumptions wrong. 

It also annoys me that you would insist pinger shouldn't be open to questions. I mean, after all he brought this publicity onto himself...did he think questions wouldn't be asked or did he just assume everyone would assume the "tv guy" has to be the bad guy? I can see that assumption because a whole bunch jumped on that.

Since you ask all of us "what don't you understand?", I will just ask you then - What exactly _do_ you understand? Please fill all of us in with actual understanding of facts, not assumptions, heresay or circumstantial he said/she said BS.


----------



## Spiker (Oct 25, 2004)

PINGER.....ARE YOU PRESSING CHARGES?? 

If not then this thread should be dead, and thats the end of it. 

If you are, then this may go another 22 pages till we find out what happens.


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I toned down the bold and size of your post if you don't mind, cause I find it very annoying.
> 
> What also annoys the crap out of me is how anyone, including you, can claim to know enough about the situation to form a real opinion as to what is actually the truth in all this. You don't even know for sure if pinger even does control the land, now do you? Or do you just assume, because he says so? I would assume that you are just assuming, but I don't know for sure...I mean you might be pinger's best friend or have permission to hunt his land, his cousin or any other number of things that would make my assumptions wrong.
> 
> ...


Here's what I know:

- Pinger started the thread
- Pinger proved the buck was the same
- Pinger proved he took a picture from the same location as the buck was positioned in the photo
- Pinger stated he has BL's Camera
- Pinger stated his father owns the land

- BL made one statement
- He said he had permission to hunt there from Pinger's father 5-7 years ago
- He said Pinger had his camera

Those are the only parts of the story that match. If BL has permission currently he has not brought any proof that he has it. However by BL stating Pinger has his camera tells me they have talked which also tells me that Pinger is in control of his fathers' land of who hunts there because these are the 2 guys that talked on the phone that have similar matching stories.

Therefore I don't assume anything other than both of these guys having similarities in their stories and believing that Pinger makes the calls on his father's ground now. 

Until BL has any other proof as to why he his allowed to be there then as of right now Pinger has brought more to the table and BL said they talked. 

Is that clear enough for you? 

Maybe you should be demanding more from BL instead of Pinger. Because at this point the only relevant piece of the puzzle that is misssing is written permission on BL's part. 

If Pinger is lying about this whole thing, then Pinger is BL or BL is Pinger etc etc. 

Pinger said enough it is BL's turn and it appears he has dissapeared therefore either he is working on proofing his written permission or vanished because he knows he ain't ever going to be hunting there again! 

So my assuming conclusion at this point is until BL presents any other information on his part is that Pinger provided enough evidence to show he control's the hunting and BL is not a part of the program.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Hubba said:


> Man, they sure did! If they miss the playoffs by 1 game I am going to be pissed!


GO BRAVES!!!


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> GO BRAVES!!!


The Braves got one hand around their own throat and the other scheduling hunting trips for next week.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Aug 11, 2011)

toddh said:


> He shows in the video where he is hunting. Is this your farm?



Where have you been during this entire thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

IrishMike said:


> Is that clear enough for you?
> 
> Maybe you should be demanding more from BL instead of Pinger. Because at this point the only relevant piece of the puzzle that is misssing is written permission on BL's part.


What is clear is that either you didn't read all the posts, didn't catch everything, or choose to not include all the info. As an example, in "what you know" you say pinger "stated his father owned the land". Eventually he conceded that but originally asserted (more than once) _he_ was "the landowner". 

Also, why do you and many others keep insisting that a written permission slip should be produced by BL or else he didn't have permission? This is a real question, because I haven't hunted IA...Is it required there? It certainly is NOT in MO other than in some localities with local requirements. I positively do have permission to hunt some farms and have no written permission. 

Why should I "be more demanding of BL..."? I am not demanding anything of either of them. I never said who I did or didn't believe. Though I did say, and maintain the same opinion that BL's one statement is all I would expect from someone in his situation (probably more than I expect), and pinger has done more harm to his credibility than good by changing little details here and there as he keeps posting. Then again, just the initial public posting on AT leaves me wondering what the real motives are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Coldone said:


> Cardinals blew it yesterday.


This is the one absolute, unarguable truth in this thread.


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

Tigers win the world series!!!!!!!!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This is the one absolute, unarguable truth in this thread.


nother would be The Yankees are in the playoffs... again.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

My father has told me to shut up about this topic and to drop it. He said that he is not going to press charges and because I didnt have any legal documents stating that I was in control of things at the time the photo was taken I am not allowed by the state of Iowa to press charges myself. At the time of starting this thread I had assumed that I had the legal right to press charges myself, well that paper work had not been finished. I did not start this thread to get peoples ideas or support on whether or not I should press charges. I started this thread to show you all that the deer in his video was obtained without permission. I did not bash or slander this guys career or name, he did, I just shined a light on it for you all to see. So he gets away with it again, because my father doesn't want to deal with it and neither does the other farmer. We are focused on harvest and don't have the time it will take to get this $135 ticket processed. Sorry for the disappointing ending, but no one should feel worse than me. My father would rather have me look like an ass, then take the time to fill out papers. Well I have the power now and I will be glad to take the time if this guy comes back. My god guys this has given me so much trouble I forgot my own anniversary because of this fing thing. Anyways this is my last post on here. I will start a new thread if one of the kids laydown the buck. The facts speak for themselves, my father just doesn't want to deal withit that is why this **** keeps happening out here. Oh yeah one more thing at what point of the night did you wonder if you could balance pancakes on your rabbit?


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Like sands through the hourglass...


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the anniversary. Take care of the wife, more important than AT.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

draw_back22 said:


> http://youtu.be/dWhDI3ZFzm8
> 
> Which one do you think the streaker is? Pinger or BL?


This is how this thread ended with pinger


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

But what about us, what do we do now? I'm lost without this thread.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> My father has told me to shut up about this topic and to drop it. He said that he is not going to press charges and because I didnt have any legal documents stating that I was in control of things at the time the photo was taken I am not allowed by the state of Iowa to press charges myself. At the time of starting this thread I had assumed that I had the legal right to press charges myself, well that paper work had not been finished. I did not start this thread to get peoples ideas or support on whether or not I should press charges. I started this thread to show you all that the deer in his video was obtained without permission. I did not bash or slander this guys career or name, he did, I just shined a light on it for you all to see. So he gets away with it again, because my father doesn't want to deal with it and neither does the other farmer. We are focused on harvest and don't have the time it will take to get this $135 ticket processed. Sorry for the disappointing ending, but no one should feel worse than me. My father would rather have me look like an ass, then take the time to fill out papers. Well I have the power now and I will be glad to take the time if this guy comes back. My god guys this has given me so much trouble I forgot my own anniversary because of this fing thing. Anyways this is my last post on here. I will start a new thread if one of the kids laydown the buck. The facts speak for themselves, my father just doesn't want to deal withit that is why this **** keeps happening out here. Oh yeah one more thing at what point of the night did you wonder if you could balance pancakes on your rabbit?


Thanks for sharing the story and all the entertainment that it brought those who followed it. Bummer it doesn't end the way you prefer it would but I would be in the same boat if it happened on the land I hunt. My dad owns some land I hunt on (I very freely call it mine as it will be soon and because he hasn't stepped foot on it in 25 years- after this thread I guess I should stop!), but if I wanted to push the envelope on a situation like this he would state it is not worth his time and just go about his business. I think the point was made and that you dont have to worry about BL hanging out on your farm anymore- which is a good thing. Good luck and we will look forward to a kid holding the rack of that big ole buck!


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Binney59 said:


> Thanks for sharing the story and all the entertainment that it brought those who followed it. Bummer it doesn't end the way you prefer it would but I would be in the same boat if it happened on the land I hunt. My dad owns some land I hunt on (I very freely call it mine as it will be soon and because he hasn't stepped foot on it in 25 years- after this thread I guess I should stop!), but if I wanted to push the envelope on a situation like this he would state it is not worth his time and just go about his business. *I think the point was made and that you dont have to worry about BL hanging out on your farm anymore*- which is a good thing. Good luck and we will look forward to a kid holding the rack of that big ole buck!


Or that the point was made that BL did in fact HAVE PERMISSION at some point from pingers dad... So it sounds to me like BL did nothing wrong! That was my whole argument in the first place.


----------



## BuckMasterN8 (Jul 22, 2010)

snapps said:


> I think we need to hear BL side of the story not just Pingers side, but something is just not adding up about this story, I just don't see a hunting show put in the time and money and then all of the sudden hunt places they don't have permission on, that doesn't make any sence. Pinger talked about BL shooting a buck off the neighbors land that he didn't have permission on and yet asking the land owner if he could go get it, either BL has big balls or were not hearing the whole story.


The only thing not adding up is your inability to do basic arithmetic. What is your malfunction?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

BuckMasterN8 said:


> The only thing not adding up is your inability to do basic arithmetic. What is your malfunction?


2 + 2 = 5 I'm fine I think


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

snapps said:


> Or that the point was made that BL did in fact HAVE PERMISSION at some point from pingers dad... So it sounds to me like BL did nothing wrong! That was my whole argument in the first place.


Since when does having permission ONCE become eternal?


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

snapps said:


> Or that the point was made that BL did in fact HAVE PERMISSION at some point from pingers dad... So it sounds to me like BL did nothing wrong! That was my whole argument in the first place.


:thumbs_do I think you made it abundantly clear in the 65 POSTS you made in this thread that you vehemently defended BL's position in this situation even though you have NO facts or evidence of what happened.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

RCL said:


> Since when does having permission ONCE become eternal?


When the OP said that he NEVER had permission, and it was his place... and come to find out that BL did have permission and it was the OP's dads place. 
Then the OP comes on here and tries to ruin the image of BL.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

snapps said:


> Or that the point was made that BL did in fact HAVE PERMISSION at some point from pingers dad... So it sounds to me like BL did nothing wrong! That was my whole argument in the first place.




Snapp, you've asked some prudent questions throughout this thread, but BL did do something wrong, he asked many years ago and didn't follow up with any communication with the landowner. If he had this whole misunderstanding wouldn't have happened the way it did. I would speculate that bowhunting wasn't a big deal in that area back then and he had it to himself. He probably has hunted that property for the last 7 years and as gone by gun season.


If he had kept in closer contact, he very likely would be set up on his target buck, instead of posting pictures of a buck on land he can no longer hunt. Yes, he may be hunting near by, but I would rather be on the buck than hoping the rut will bring him to me 2-3 farms away. I wonder why he stated he had pictures of this buck on his new ground, but chose to post the pic on Pinger's property.

If you are still following this BL, could you update your site with some other pics you have of the buck on the new ground? Maybe some in that plot you overseeded.





Imho, this will be one buck on his target list that we won't be seeing dead on his website.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

he must of asked permission for "life" then, right?

I had permission to check out a friends new breast implants once. That don't mean the next time I see her I can grab a handful without asking.


----------



## Q2Shooter (Feb 9, 2004)

snapps said:


> 2 + 2 = 5 I'm fine I think


There are only 3 kinds of people on this planet…..those that _can_ add and those that _can't_....


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

wow looks like this thread got crazy since the last time i read, can anyone paraphrase?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Q2Shooter said:


> There are only 3 kinds of people on this planet…..those that _can_ add and those that _can't_....


:wink:


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

MNmike said:


> he must of asked permission for "life" then, right?
> 
> I had permission to check out a friends new breast implants once. That don't mean the next time I see her I can grab a handful without asking.


That would make her a tease


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> wow looks like this thread got crazy since the last time i read, can anyone paraphrase?


A total waist of bandwidth


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

The real question now is when are Snapps and BL getting married?


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

Pinger335 said:


> My father has told me to shut up about this topic and to drop it. He said that he is not going to press charges and because I didnt have any legal documents stating that I was in control of things at the time the photo was taken I am not allowed by the state of Iowa to press charges myself. At the time of starting this thread I had assumed that I had the legal right to press charges myself, well that paper work had not been finished. I did not start this thread to get peoples ideas or support on whether or not I should press charges. I started this thread to show you all that the deer in his video was obtained without permission. I did not bash or slander this guys career or name, he did, I just shined a light on it for you all to see. So he gets away with it again, because my father doesn't want to deal with it and neither does the other farmer. We are focused on harvest and don't have the time it will take to get this $135 ticket processed. Sorry for the disappointing ending, but no one should feel worse than me. My father would rather have me look like an ass, then take the time to fill out papers. Well I have the power now and I will be glad to take the time if this guy comes back. My god guys this has given me so much trouble I forgot my own anniversary because of this fing thing. Anyways this is my last post on here. I will start a new thread if one of the kids laydown the buck. The facts speak for themselves, my father just doesn't want to deal withit that is why this **** keeps happening out here. Oh yeah one more thing at what point of the night did you wonder if you could balance pancakes on your rabbit?


Eitherway Pinger the ending is fine. This guy doesn't need to get prosecuted at the present time. You proved your point for him to now stay the he ll off the ground. Whether he "HAD" previuos permission in the first place will never be clear, but what is clear now is that he does not have permission to be there.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

snapps said:


> When the OP said that he NEVER had permission, and it was his place... and come to find out that BL did have permission and it was the OP's dads place.
> Then the OP comes on here and tries to ruin the image of BL.


Hey snapps, now that your buddy BL is not going to be charged you should be thrilled! Betcha we never see any more footage of this buck from "his buddy's" farm that he now "has permission on." 
I'm sure since he has been nothing but upfront and honest from the beginning he is still hunting this deer, but I have a hunch he might not get him. :wink:


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

Pinger is correct. Same buck and is on his family's land which they have owned as Pinger says for a very long time.

B.L. may have received permission from dad years ago. I would think B.L. would know which year as he is a trophy hunter and would keep extensive records of where and when he hunts.

I don't believe dad gave him permission to hunt forever. Also, many people have hunted this land over the years and Pinger is now wanting to control who is on the family's land. Myself, I consider my land to be my son's and daughter's.

Since it is obvious B.L. won't be on Pinger's ground in the future I'd like to go back to last year's 10 point buck:

B.L. - if you are out there I believe you owe answers to the following which I believe to be now more important. In Iowa killing any game animal while trespassing is poaching: 

1. Whose land were you on when you shot the 10 point?

2. Did you have permission to be on this land?

You don't need to name, initials will be fine, I'll figure it out from there.

Do I believe I know the answers. Yes.

Do I believe you will answer? Nope.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

IrishMike said:


> Eitherway Pinger the ending is fine. This guy doesn't need to get prosecuted at the present time. You proved your point for him to now stay the he ll off the ground. Whether he "HAD" previuos permission in the first place will never be clear, but what is clear now is that he does not have permission to be there.


Whether the guy has the current right or planned to be coming back was never in question. Read the thread and stop embarrissing our Irish blood. Your bolded post in perticular shows you didn't get the main jist of the issues. Main issue is why the heck do some people feel the absolute need to hurt or use legal channels after the fact.. Pinger aint been materially damaged but for his own statements or lack of whole story in here. What a joke for a son to basically go behind his fathers wishes in trying to make a big deal of it and really how pathetic is the closing speach of missing his anniversary..blah blah,, pathetic really. BL should be compensated and ponger fanboys should be forced to sit in a court room for a week and see how rediculous taking things to that level can be... way too many get abused by peoples nonchalant legalaties.. The dude made effort to secure priviliedges once he got the stinky wind of cry baby being jealous. Grow up Pinger and listen to daddy, cause frankly daddy is right...


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Hahahahahaha, best quote on this cryass thread.


MNmike said:


> he must of asked permission for "life" then, right?
> 
> I had permission to check out a friends new breast implants once. That don't mean the next time I see her I can grab a handful without asking.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MNmike said:


> he must of asked permission for "life" then, right?
> 
> I had permission to check out a friends new breast implants once. That don't mean the next time I see her I can grab a handful without asking.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

buckbuck419 said:


> The real question now is when are Snapps and BL getting married?


June


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

No B.S. said:


> Pinger is correct. Same buck and is on his family's land which they have owned as Pinger says for a very long time.
> 
> B.L. may have received permission from dad years ago. I would think B.L. would know which year as he is a trophy hunter and would keep extensive records of where and when he hunts.
> 
> ...


Well, this sure came out of left field(figure of speech).

Care to somewhat identify yourself or connection to this situation, as you are speaking as if you are personally connected in some way.


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

scrapejuice said:


> Well, this sure came out of left field(figure of speech).
> 
> Care to somewhat identify yourself or connection to this situation, as you are speaking as if you are personally connected in some way.



Sorry - ?? are for Brandon.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

No B.S. said:


> Sorry - ?? are for Brandon.


Bs! If ya know him or connected somehow which is fair for us to assume based on ya being able to figure out you can surely approach the guy by tele or pm..you got ulterior motives doing that here..
Ps- and what I mean by doing that is that act of acting like ya know him for attention, implying there is more to the story, and basically making an arse out of ones self in not having read what he said..sound like a moronic distant relative coming out the woodwork for celebrity attention or rich boy money..what a plant with account being brand new..lol


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Q2Shooter said:


> There are only 3 kinds of people on this planet…..those that _can_ add and those that _can't_....


Now thats funny! I liked it.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

buckbuck419 said:


> The real question now is when are Snapps and BL getting married?


Just think, I will get some good hunting, maybe I can ask pingers dad and he will give us permission again.:wink:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

snapps said:


> Just think, I will get some good hunting, maybe I can ask pingers dad and he will give us permission again.:wink:


Haha way to roll with it!


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

snapps said:


> Just think, I will get some good hunting, maybe I can ask pingers dad and he will give us permission again.:wink:


Hahaha


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

Strungout2 said:


> Bs! If ya know him or connected somehow which is fair for us to assume based on ya being able to figure out you can surely approach the guy by tele or pm..you got ulterior motives doing that here..
> Ps- and what I mean by doing that is that act of acting like ya know him for attention, implying there is more to the story, and basically making an arse out of ones self in not having read what he said..sound like a moronic distant relative coming out the woodwork for celebrity attention or rich boy money..what a plant with account being brand new..lol


And the moron is who?

Hate to tell you. Read the whole thing. As far as being first posting - always a first time.

You can assume whatever you want, I could care less.

Again, the questions are for Brandon and I doubt he will answer.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

No B.S. said:


> Pinger is correct. Same buck and is on his family's land which they have owned as Pinger says for a very long time.
> 
> B.L. may have received permission from dad years ago. I would think B.L. would know which year as he is a trophy hunter and would keep extensive records of where and when he hunts.
> 
> ...


Wow, you joined just today, come on pinger gigs up.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

snapps said:


> Just think, I will get some good hunting, maybe I can ask pingers dad and he will give us permission again.:wink:


Don't forget the part usually included by old timers 'oh sure ANY o'le time ya want' while they sittin on the tractor enjoying their day.. doesn't usually go like 'sure but only on the third tuesday next month and not past the end of this year cause my boy is taking over'..


----------



## TheCracker (Jul 16, 2011)

I like chocolate ice cream.


----------



## SonofZ3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Strungout2 said:


> Don't forget the part usually included by old timers 'oh sure ANY o'le time ya want' while they sittin on the tractor enjoying their day.. doesn't usually go like 'sure but only on the third tuesday next month and not past the end of this year cause my boy is taking over'..


You've never asked permission to hunt the farm I live on then. Years of tresspassing and a fear of being sued from someone twisting an ankle or breaking an arm has turned the ol' man into a little cold. "No, this land is for me and mine, you have a good day." Is as nice as it gets.


----------



## pvt-church (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank goodnessi finely got to the end of this post. i wanted to get up and hunt in the morning but i couldnt stop reading. hope i can still get up


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


Sorry. That wasn't on my mind at the time.

And my hands were full.....


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

ohiobow said:


> easiest way to clear this up is a pic of the deed with your name on it:darkbeer: just beacause you farm there does not make you 50% owner



OK, first off, forgive me if this quoted post has already been beat to death in this never ending saga. I was not going to post, but feel compelled after reading the above quote.

Please tell me you were joking about the deed. Maybe everyone involved should be subjected to a dna test, a retina scan, a rectal exam, and have note from their mother too. I don't own land, but my dad does. You can damn well bet I have the right to keep people off said land, and my dad would not have a problem with it. My point is, whether or not the guy actually owns the land or not, blood is more than likely going to win out, and the OPs dad will back him. I don't have a dog in this fight, I'm going back to page 14 (or where ever I left off) to continue reading about this fiasco. I have time to kill....


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

snapps said:


> Wow, you joined just today, come on pinger gigs up.


Wow - a couple of you seem concerned about the fact that I just joined. Is this some kind of exclusive club or what? 

The fact is the gig is up for B.L. If he was GIVEN (questionable) an inch, he TOOK a mile & BEYOND.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

IL 88 said:


> bored with this thread...


I just need the cliff notes. Not gonna read through another 12 pages of arguing to catch up.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> My father has told me to shut up about this topic and to drop it. He said that he is not going to press charges and because I didnt have any legal documents stating that I was in control of things at the time the photo was taken I am not allowed by the state of Iowa to press charges myself. At the time of starting this thread I had assumed that I had the legal right to press charges myself, well that paper work had not been finished. I did not start this thread to get peoples ideas or support on whether or not I should press charges. I started this thread to show you all that the deer in his video was obtained without permission. I did not bash or slander this guys career or name, he did, I just shined a light on it for you all to see. So he gets away with it again, because my father doesn't want to deal with it and neither does the other farmer. We are focused on harvest and don't have the time it will take to get this $135 ticket processed. Sorry for the disappointing ending, but no one should feel worse than me. My father would rather have me look like an ass, then take the time to fill out papers. Well I have the power now and I will be glad to take the time if this guy comes back. My god guys this has given me so much trouble I forgot my own anniversary because of this fing thing. Anyways this is my last post on here. I will start a new thread if one of the kids laydown the buck. The facts speak for themselves, my father just doesn't want to deal withit that is why this **** keeps happening out here. Oh yeah one more thing at what point of the night did you wonder if you could balance pancakes on your rabbit?


Ahh, so this is how it ends.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

pinger...I believe you do a good job explaining your position in this matter and how far you are willing to go to see that game laws are followed. 

Don't be upset with your father as his priorities "at this time" are not the same as your priorities...it is understandable with the harvest about to start.

Good luck hunting...sb


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank god this is over. Now we can we vet to arguing over moon and rut dates like.real AT men?


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

yea shucks.. as Pinger said "sorry for the dissapointing ending".. so there won't be a toasted BLT on the menu. Gotta hold the tomato and just hope for some ice cream:cocktail:
lsiirf


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

I would kind of think that BL being associated with a TV show and Winke that the show would demand that he have written permission from the landowner and provide the show with a copy. That would be covering your a-- to prevent such as this thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Milhouse said:


> I don't own land, but my dad does. You can damn well bet I have the right to keep people off said land, and my dad would not have a problem with it.


I think I will take that bet. If your dad backs you with action...then you might be able to keep people off there, but you don't have any "rights" as a landowner because, well...you aren't the landowner. 

I caught a guy on my dad's ground killing a turkey I had been watching all spring. It was right behind my own property that I was building a house on. I called the cops, gamewarden, and of course my dad. Cops and GW came with my dad showing up soon after. The guy was caught redhanded carrying out the bird and had no outs, trespassing dead to rights. I told the cops to move fwd with charges and he told me he would see what the landowner wanted to do and didn't care if it was my dad or not. My dad was soft and let the guy go and he even got to keep the dang bird.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe if these two would have met up in the yard and had a couple a beers,they coulda worked it out.But then we woulda missed out on 24 pages of fluff and fun..lol..


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow now that I read all 24 pages my eyes are bleeding. 

I like how Pinger said that his dad "maybe" gave BL permission to hunt 7 years ago and then all of a sudden people assume that his dad definately gave this guy permission. Nowhere in that statement did I see him say that his dad did give him permission. 

I gave an out of town guy permission to trap **** on my place a few months ago and I wouldn't recognize him if I saw him again.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

You have got to be kidding me......this thread is on page 24....get over it


----------



## dathirtypointer (Sep 24, 2011)

lol. agreed.


----------



## TheCracker (Jul 16, 2011)

ttt..lol


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I think I will take that bet...


I would take the bet too as the OP has already stated the dad don't want to press charges. An entirely different legal matter would be the OP claiming to have posession of a camera belonging to BL that he does not plan on giving back. I doubt BL wants to push the issue as that may make the dad chnage his mind about pressing trespassing charges but taking a guy's camera after telling him he can go retrieve his property off of your land would be theft.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

After several hours of reading, I have come to a few conclusions.

1. I think that BL had permission to hunt at some point and the OP talked dad into letting him have control. He said first that the guy never had permission, then stated that he might have had permission 7 years earlier.
2. In my opinion, the game cam pics at the begining of this thread are more than likely from BL's missing camera and the OP is the kind of spoiled jerk that would take it and not return it.
3. Dad does not want to press charges and has told JR. to shut up about it because he is embarrassed by his jerk of a son's behavor.

I hunted a piece of property for several years and worked countless hours improving the place and managing the deer population to grow better bucks and healthier fawns. The land owner and I have been friends for alot of years and last year I made the mistake of showing his brother(who is half owner of the place) a picture of two very nice bucks. Next thing you know, his brother who had never hunted there before in 17 years, bought a crossbow and I was told that I could only hunt when he was there and only in a spot that was nowhere near the area that I had worked for all those years. So, I see where someone like the OP would be the same way. 

I keep asking myself one question while reading this thread. When did the OP start hunting, or letting his friends hunt his dads property? Was it before or after he saw the pictures of that buck?


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

> When did the OP start hunting, or letting his friends hunt his dads property? Was it before or after he saw the pictures of that buck?


 In respect to at least the big deer he didn't know there was "any" deer there by his words. We've seen no pics of dead deer harvest by him or his buddies so not sure what that tells ya.. It is clear we know the motives of posting to be that of "mad"ness or jealousy of BL displaying pic taken from his property.


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

So Pinger has to display dead deer from his land for you to legitimize his claims?

Your intellect (or lack thereof) from your posts underwhelms me to say the least.

B.L. was trespassing. I believe it is Pinger's belief that B.L.'s deer from last fall was highly likely shot from ground that he did not have permission to be on. Why? Perhaps he recognizes the ground from the video proudly displayed on MWW's website, etc.

Still awaiting answers to my questions for B.L.


----------



## TheCracker (Jul 16, 2011)

Talking about beating a dead horse. It's starting to bloat and the flies are thick!


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

No B.S. said:


> So Pinger has to display dead deer from his land for you to legitimize his claims?
> 
> Your intellect (or lack thereof) from your posts underwhelms me to say the least.
> 
> ...


 His claim is either legitimized or it isn't based on facts that have come out or ones to come and commons sense conclusions thereof. Can't help that you don't read the thread to use the ones already exposed..no ones fault but yer own. If personal intellects have anything to do with this thread yours frankly puts you in the currently lacking department...i.e- The belief you formed here assuming what OP believes is flat baseless and wrong as he already stated to the effect he didn't know the spot the video was shot. Go ahead and correct that if you know that to be different or know the neighbor has matched up the video for sure to their land and states he didn't have permission.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

You have got to be kidding me right!!!!!!!!!!????????????????

that this thread is still going!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> You have got to be kidding me right!!!!!!!!!!????????????????
> 
> that this thread is still going!


Haha...I'm beside myself too...


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

No B.S. said:


> B.L. was trespassing. .


That's bold to say and I would say same for those believing BL was required to have implied permissions, if ever granted that is, renewed yearly or some variation thereof.

From Wikipedia: "Defenses: There are several defenses to trespass to land; license, justification by law, necessity and jus tertii. License is express or implied permission, given by the possessor of land, to be on that land. These licenses are *irrevocable* unless there is a *flaw* in the agreement or it is given by a contract. Once revoked, a license-holder becomes a trespasser if they remain on the land." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trespass

In other words, depending on where your at or state laws that may vary, it carries forth *UNTIL* the flaw/disagreement is at least discussed or made known and the permission revoked. No contract, no end or need to renew basically..

Read more on trespass here if ya like: http://books.google.com/books?id=Sn...&resnum=1&ved=0CBoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false
..Seems to show that only a spouse can take on the authority, if granted them by the other spouse, to revoke a license and that a person that had license can go get their stuff without being considered trespass..


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

mdnabors said:


> Haha...I'm beside myself too...


ttt..lol


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

Strungout2 said:


> His claim is either legitimized or it isn't based on facts that have come out or ones to come and commons sense conclusions thereof. Can't help that you don't read the thread to use the ones already exposed..no ones fault but yer own. If personal intellects have anything to do with this thread yours frankly puts you in the currently lacking department...i.e- The belief you formed here assuming what OP believes is flat baseless and wrong as he already stated to the effect he didn't know the spot the video was shot. Go ahead and correct that if you know that to be different or know the neighbor has matched up the video for sure to their land and states he didn't have permission.


If I were B.L. I'd just fess up whose land I was on for last year's buck. If legit, what is the fear? Especially when the video is out there for all the world to see. Which shows the landscape, CRP field, mowed burn strip, brush in the fenceline, etc.

Some people do recognize it along with his statements of the gut shot deer crossing 3 or 4 neighboring properties to get to where it finally died. Not condemning gut shots - hunt long enough and it is going to happen.

Implied permission from your post below - what a joke. As mentioned earlier B.L. was MAYBE GIVEN an INCH years ago. However, he TOOK A MILE and BEYOND.

Waywaystrungout - nice to see you can write coherent English for once. However, your logic is flawed. By your reasoning if someone combines (therefore steals) my corn, in order to satisfy you I would need to show you pictures of all previous corn fields from years past? What else would you need? Believe deeds have already been discussed. If rented would you need a copy of the lease showing I have hunting rights? Seed corn receipts, farm service agency records? Where would you stop?

Pinger's whole point is to show people on AT what B.L. has done. 

He also knows his property boundaries.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ahh your putting them reasonings out there not I. No pics just supports or speaks to his lack of being around or not being involved in the deer hunting situation..talk about taking a mile with an inch ..lol what was that mumbo jumbo about corn? Truly remarkable that you would just as soon tread on ideas/laws of trespass handed down before we were ever here then tio acknowledge it likely the guy let him on there. I didn't make the laws, neither did you..it just is what it is..
Ps- implied permission can be many things and it's everywhere regardless if you dont recognize it in yer life or transactions, etc. ..implied acknowledgement of said permission would be another ..like when o'l man pinger waved at bl and his buddies , lol ..making that up of course for your amusement


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

Strungout2 said:


> Ahh your putting them reasonings out there not I. No pics just supports or speaks to his lack of being around or not being involved in the deer hunting situation..talk about taking a mile with an inch ..lol what was that mumbo jumbo about corn? Truly remarkable that you would just as soon tread on ideas/laws of trespass handed down before we were ever here then tio acknowledge it likely the guy let him on there. I didn't make the laws, neither did you..it just is what it is..



He has been around. He and his family have given permission to many people over the years who are locals and people they know. Pinger has hunted this land his whole life, starting with his Grandfather.

He is now cracking down on the people who do not have permission. Pretty simple, really.

Where did I acknowledge the guy let him in? What are you talking about? The cameras or last year's buck? 

Perhaps a few hours ago is too long for you to remember saying you needed pictures of dead deer to legit it is indeed Pinger's land. You don't understand the corn analogy? What's the difference? I mean, how asinine of "proof of ownership" to begin with.

Pinger's dad has said he is not going to press charges. Doesn't mean it didn't happen. The landowner who believes the 10 point may have been shot on his ground is apparently not going to press charges. Doesn't mean it didn't happen.

Again, Pinger knows his property lines as do the neighbors. Do you not understand this point either? 

B.L. knows the truth on where the 10 point was shot. He knows if he had permission or not. If he didn't, he should not be too proud of the buck. And I don't care if it was a doe, a spike or a booner. If he is proud, then it is likely this will happen again in future years. Landowners can't watch their land 24/7. People are always sneaking around and when caught they have every excuse in the book. Mainly, "I thought I was on so and so's ground". Crossing fences and even roads does not deter them. And it is the hunter's responsibility to know where he is at. 

Trust me, I've heard it all.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Trust you? That'd be comical when you can't even read. I never said, or implied, pics needed for to proove his land. Nor do I need a deed for anything when pinger boy doesn't deny it's daddies land. Pinger knowing his lines hasn't a thing to do with the thread or debate..Must be part of some great figuring out your gonna do with the initials bl is to supply you with..Maybe Ace Ventura can help you out with your binge headed questions in offering up another full run down so you get it..


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

Strungout2 said:


> Trust you? That'd be comical when you can't even read. I never said, or implied, pics needed for to proove his land. Nor do I need a deed for anything when pinger boy doesn't deny it's daddies land. Pinger knowing his lines hasn't a thing to do with the thread or debate..Must be part of some great figuring out your gonna do with the initials bl is to supply you with..Maybe Ace Ventura can help you out with your binge headed questions in offering up another full run down so you get it..



Really? See your post #722. You are indeed way way strungout. At least you admit it. First step in rehab - admitting you have a problem.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

No B.S. said:


> Really? See your post #722. You are indeed way way strungout. At least you admit it. First step in rehab - admitting you have a problem.


I thought I was done with this thread, but I must have to admit I can't stay away...No B.S. I bet Pingers dad gave you permission to hunt this year also...You were walking around on the place and saw a camera and a stand...You took the camera and checked the pics and saw this huge buck. You being good friends with Pinger told him what was going on, and that BL was probably trespassing, and a poacher and everything else... Your tactics is working, you then told pinger that BL stole your camera when infact you never had one there... All you wanted to do is turn Pinger againt BL so he would kick off BL so you can have the hunting all to your greedy self. Pinger then comes on here to ruin BL image along with you telling him what to do and what to say. And this whole time BL did have permission from Pingers Dad to hunt, which is the whole argument of this thread. 
Am I right?


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

lets get to 1000, this thread is so stupid 25 pages in 4 days!!!! you'd think a new 350" world record whitetail had been shot or a 500" elk, not tryin to bash but honestly


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

nonamebob said:


> lets get to 1000, this thread is so stupid 25 pages in 4 days!!!! you'd think a new 350" world record whitetail had been shot or a 500" elk, not tryin to bash but honestly


Maybe he was using a K&K, but on second thought if that was the case it would probably be at 50 by now.


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

snapps said:


> I thought I was done with this thread, but I must have to admit I can't stay away...No B.S. I bet Pingers dad gave you permission to hunt this year also...You were walking around on the place and saw a camera and a stand...You took the camera and checked the pics and saw this huge buck. You being good friends with Pinger told him what was going on, and that BL was probably trespassing, and a poacher and everything else... Your tactics is working, you then told pinger that BL stole your camera when infact you never had one there... All you wanted to do is turn Pinger againt BL so he would kick off BL so you can have the hunting all to your greedy self. Pinger then comes on here to ruin BL image along with you telling him what to do and what to say. And this whole time BL did have permission from Pingers Dad to hunt, which is the whole argument of this thread.
> Am I right?


Wrong, though must give you credit for your imagination! You are correct on one point - I don't have any cameras. I'm old fashioned. Go hunting and see what shows up. 

I know enough that Pinger is not making anything up. The point (in my opinion) of the thread is that Pinger wants AT readers to know what B.L. is up to. That includes posting pictures of the big 11 from Pinger's land and saying that they were taken on "newly aquired" land. Again guys, Pinger knows his property, B.L. admits the camera was there and the law said he legally couldn't even get them back. 

Pinger has no reason or motive to make things up. 

What really bugs me is the buck from last fall. Why won't B.L. fess up and say where he was? If he was legal, good for him and I'm happy he recovered the corpse so he could have the almighty rack. If not legal, he knows it and has to sleep and live with it. Not good in the long run. Eventually it will catch up to him.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

B.S. Do you hunt pingers land, or have you hunted pingers land?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

No B.S. said:


> Wrong, though must give you credit for your imagination! You are correct on one point - I don't have any cameras. I'm old fashioned. Go hunting and see what shows up.
> 
> I know enough that Pinger is not making anything up. The point (in my opinion) of the thread is that Pinger wants AT readers to know what B.L. is up to. * That includes posting pictures of the big 11 from Pinger's land and saying that they were taken on "newly aquired" land. Again guys, Pinger knows his property, B.L. admits the camera was there and the law said he legally couldn't even get them back. *Pinger has no reason or motive to make things up.
> 
> What really bugs me is the buck from last fall. Why won't B.L. fess up and say where he was? If he was legal, good for him and I'm happy he recovered the corpse so he could have the almighty rack. If not legal, he knows it and has to sleep and live with it. Not good in the long run. Eventually it will catch up to him.


Do I think BL picture came from pingers land? I don't care, thats not my argument, my argument is that BL had permission to be there! for the 77th time. he is probably going to have trail pics. duh :doh:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

unsubscribing.


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

snapps said:


> B.S. Do you hunt pingers land, or have you hunted pingers land?


Thanks for asking but irrelevent to the issues at hand.

In regards to your later post regarding you believe he had permission. The law when contacted had the opinion that B.L. could not get his equipment back. That answers that.

We can agree to disagree. The good news is that B.L. will no longer be on Pinger's.

I have made my points - am outta here.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

No B.S. said:


> Really? See your post #722. You are indeed way way strungout. At least you admit it. First step in rehab - admitting you have a problem.


umm err Yea Really..Learn how to read after you sober up. NO one in a right mind can read that and twist it to what you think..



> Where did I acknowledge the guy let him in? What are you talking about? The cameras or last year's buck?


No one said you acknowledged him being let on or implied such..Pingers place or anyone elses.. again, learn to read. What I pretty much said was you would just as soon tread on handed down trespass laws (disregard IRREVOKABLE/NON-EXPIRE codes) than to acknowledge it likely he was let on. You really that crazy to think the guy just walked on private property and installed expensive cameras and stands and hunted it with nothing but hope he wouldn't get caught?



> Pinger has no reason or motive to make things up.


 why sure there is. By his words he pretty much said he was "mad" that he gaining off a pic taken from his land.




> Again, Pinger knows his property lines as do the neighbors. Do you not understand this point either?


I understand the point that question has never been up for debate so why make anything of it..some believe bl had permission to hunt there then had it taken away which is fine and dandy except for the missing/stolen camera(s) issue.

If you want answers, as do others, to the 2010 videoed deer then go for it..more power to ya. Not really an excuse though to believe Pingers original stance that the guy never had permission when there is absolute doubt of that. No one really cares that bl may have said something about newly aquired land when the world of editing and showmanship produce show with both stills and video of a deer taken in more than one locale. Only so much time to talk and explain things without messing with presentation. People like tc pics of nice deer and that's all the pic was for. What's he supposed to say 'hey I took this on land I can't hunt anymore' when the pic itself is his own intellectual property? I think what your really saying is that he put his stuff somewhere else in 2010, hunted and made video of kill, then asked for it and was denied. That may be true with no doubt. This case of the pic and cameras though has doubt written all over it and yet you come on believing only the orriginal stance of Pinger and making it into more than just your question of the 2010 deer.


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

I thought this was over:wink:


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

JD BC said:


> I thought this was over:wink:


No actually we're in the mode of making it the longest thread ever..lol.

Some also want to know where the 2010 was shot, who owns the 'newly acquired' he planned to score the big 11 off of (even though Pinger himself acknowledged BL may have misspoke he also acknowledged not being sure where video from..could be his, could be neighbors) prior to their falling out.

Hey Pinger, You said in effect he didn't mention his camera gone when he called ya but then he did once you mentioned your buddies missing. If that the case then what is the logic of why dad gave him your cell number? Dad naming him liar too in that bl didn't call him for the stated reasoning of a camera missing? Feve pretty good on having daddy's tele number in first place..hmm we coud read into that if not listed in tele book. Personally I doubt he checked in every year but unless ya got code saying otherwise it is not needed. Kinda important to know if Feve's newly aquire video is of someones, anyones!, land he had something of permission to be on. Like jeez he's showing and saying how the farmer was 'kind enough to let him overseed' even. Who is this missing farmer?...Anyone remember the old show SOAP?..lol


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Strungout2 said:


> You really that crazy to think the guy just walked on private property and installed expensive cameras and stands and hunted it with nothing but hope he wouldn't get caught?


You must live in a warm and fuzzy state becuase this happens more than it should in Kansas. I have found 2 cameras and 4 tree stands on property I hunt and I am the only one with permission. I have left notes after taken each item and only one person called me. He called because his tree stand was worth $300 and the cuddeback was probably more. He lived close and didn't think anyone hunted the property so he said it was worth the risk. I returned his items and to my knowledge he hasn't been back.

I have a few friends that have found stands and cameras on their property, it happens more than you think.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

My head hurts now...I haven't read this much since college


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I love lamp


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> I love lamp


ROTF...........best post in this thread


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> I love lamp


I just about wet myself laughing at that one!


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> You must live in a warm and fuzzy state becuase this happens more than it should in Kansas. I have found 2 cameras and 4 tree stands on property I hunt and I am the only one with permission. I have left notes after taken each item and only one person called me. He called because his tree stand was worth $300 and the cuddeback was probably more. He lived close and didn't think anyone hunted the property so he said it was worth the risk. I returned his items and to my knowledge he hasn't been back.
> 
> I have a few friends that have found stands and cameras on their property, it happens more than you think.


Oh I believe ya and trust ya there. In certain mostly anon cases probably happens everywhere and even here in this fuzzy state as you call it. Don't kid yerself, this state aint fuzzy, it be hardcore with abuse rampant both by perps and the justice people. Realize no wants skinned so most forces that be do exactly what they mandated to do whether they like it or not. Your more likely to get off all fuzzy like on whatever type charge in some them back east areas than out here. 
But anyways non of this contemplation makes for this case being same as every other case especially when the video places the dudes acts down on his permenant record and the doubts/unsureness of OP equals somethign other than original claims.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I have read about 11 pages, maybe I should finish but do not have the time or patience right now

Seems Lafever made a statement that sounds legitimate, my question for Pinger is did your father , who seems to be the real owner, give him permission and then yank it ?

My question for Lafever would be , why would you put a picture of the big 11 on a video for the world to see that you knew came from a now unhuntable farm ? If it is on your buddies property it would have been better to just get a pic of it on the farm you have permission. It makes it look bad for you putting the picture on. 

I sure hope you guys get this worked out and sure hope that buck doesn't get hit by a car or some 9 year old girl shoot it on opening day of gun season

This is exactly why I do not put much of my time on hunting a particular buck, I see whats in the area while hunting and if I can make adjustments and get one, like the 146' 9 pointer last season they great, if someone else gets it, good for them so long as it was taken legally.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

ttt...
In case anyone missed 2010 video story here is link:
http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/gallery/74/media/2556/ia1015-perseverence.html
Wonder if any of the names he mentions overlap Pingers peeps.. Why just who is this mystery character Pinger knows claiming the 2010 buck was done on their land and who's land is it in the shot really?..ok now I sound like NoBS..


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

ttt...
Did ya see him do the muzzleloader one:
http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/gallery/74/media/2729/ia1023-thank-you-turnips.html
Showing a map and mentioning the need to gain permission to the right of fenceline says he's the kinda guy that respecst need to eliminate trespass issues.


----------



## Toonster (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah they look like the same deer to me!!! You need to get out there and get it before he does!!!!


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT ha ha had to do it.


----------



## No B.S. (Sep 23, 2011)

Uncle Bucky said:


> I have read about 11 pages, maybe I should finish but do not have the time or patience right now
> 
> Seems Lafever made a statement that sounds legitimate, my question for Pinger is did your father , who seems to be the real owner, give him permission and then yank it ?
> 
> ...



But not by a legal 9 year old girl on opening day of gun season?? What if your daughter? C'mon Man!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Strungout2 said:


> Oh I believe ya and trust ya there. In certain mostly anon cases probably happens everywhere and even here in this fuzzy state as you call it. Don't kid yerself, this state aint fuzzy, it be hardcore with abuse rampant both by perps and the justice people. Realize no wants skinned so most forces that be do exactly what they mandated to do whether they like it or not. Your more likely to get off all fuzzy like on whatever type charge in some them back east areas than out here.
> But anyways non of this contemplation makes for this case being same as every other case especially when the video places the dudes acts down on his permenant record and the doubts/unsureness of OP equals somethign other than original claims.


I see what you are saying but Lafever is just a pro staff, he probably gets items from sponsers of the show but I doubt he gets paid. If he was one of the hosts making a living filming hunts then I would say you were correct. Most of the non paid Pro Staff are trying to make a name for themselves so they can move up. The pressure to put big bucks down on camera can make people do things they normally wouldn't do. 

I'm not saying that's what all pro staff members do, I'm just saying with so many of them there is no doubt in my mind that some of them will do anything to get where they want to go.


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

I stayed up half the night reading this thing , and I can say without any hesitaion that " A DEER DOES NOT HAVE A VOID", go to bed


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

If I were King of the Forest, Not queen, not duke, not prince.
My regal robes of the forest, would be satin, not cotton, not chintz.
I'd command each thing, be it fish or fowl.
With a woof and a woof and a royal growl - woof.
As I'd click my heel, all the trees would kneel.
And the mountains bow and the bulls kowtow.
And the sparrow would take wing - If I - If I - were King!
Each rabbit would show respect to me.
The chipmunks genuflect to me.
Though my tail would lash, I would show compash
For every underling!
If I - If I - were King!
Just King!

Toto, were not in Kansas anymore!


----------



## hogslayr (Sep 27, 2011)

def the same deer..you're a better man than I..I know if i had been nice enough to let him get his stands off my place and then my trail cam was gone afterward I'd be hunting him..I hate trespassers


----------



## mlpjr (Sep 7, 2011)

If I owned property (and I hope eventually I do), and the property was posted legally, If I found trespassers and their sets, those sets would be mine. It's always nice when people donate and allow me to have spares.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

ahh nice Blaze.. we aint got nothin less we got 'compash'.. Where on earth did you happen upon that?


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

WOW!!!! i just read 26 pages of this story and just have to say THANKS!!!! there's an hour of my life ill never get back but at least its an hour i didn't spend working


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Strungout2 said:


> ahh nice Blaze.. we aint got nothin less we got 'compash'.. Where on earth did you happen upon that?


LOL, after reading so many of the posts I started to doze off like Dorothy did in the Wizard of Oz, and how she was skipping down the yellow brick road into uncharted lands, probably trespassing along the way skipping along with a bunch of characters who had no heart, no brains, and no knowledge. But in the end, everyone got what they wanted and found out that all the bad things happening to them were from a little scared man behind a curtain. And no, I don't do drugs, just read a lot of posts on AT.

Enjoy life everyone, it's shorter than we know.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

blazeAR said:


> LOL, after reading so many of the posts I started to doze off like Dorothy did in the Wizard of Oz, and how she was skipping down the yellow brick road into uncharted lands, probably trespassing along the way skipping along with a bunch of characters who had no heart, no brains, and no knowledge. But in the end, everyone got what they wanted and found out that all the bad things happening to them were from a little scared man behind a curtain. And no, I don't do drugs, just read a lot of posts on AT.
> 
> Enjoy life everyone, it's shorter than we know.


my favorite:

Limited by ~Carl Sandburg
I AM riding on a limited express, one of the crack trains of the nation.Hurtling across the prairie into blue haze and dark air go fifteen all-steel coaches holding a thousand people. (All the coaches shall be scrap and rust and all the men and women laughing in the diners and sleepers shall pass to ashes.) I ask a man in the smoker where he is going and he answers: "Omaha."
.
oh and this one applicable here now that it dead : Sometime they'll give a war and nobody will come. ~Carl Sandburg


----------



## slowpoke274 (Sep 24, 2011)

looks like the same buck to me if i caught that punk on my land id beat him 3 ways fast hard and continous


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

slowpoke274 said:


> looks like the same buck to me if i caught that punk on my land id beat him 3 ways fast hard and continous


..and without comma/pause I see.. luv it


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

So.......has anyone shot that buck yet ?

Hopefully one of the kids got it.

Woody


----------



## CarbonExpress (Sep 5, 2011)

100% same buck. Go get it first


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Bringing this one back up. Its not on his hit list anymore?


----------

